# Official wisconsin thread 2014-2015



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Done some walking around scouting/shed hunting but the snow is still up to my knees. Im gonna wait a while yet. 

LaCrosse county


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Found the buck I shot last fall yesterday while shed hunting. Will be going out again on Tuesday.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Still seeing a lot of bucks holding antlers


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm hoping to go take a walk for sheds in the next couple weeks, but the snow really needs to melt a bit before you can find any sheds here. Lakertown, I can't believe you still have bucks holding. A few by me started dropping mid-dec, with the last buck I saw with a rack was in early January.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I pulled a camera on January 24 and almost all bucks were still holding antlers. Also went on a drive last weekend on the backroads near our farm and saw quite a few antlered bucks. I'd guess around 30-40% have dropped around here. With the amount of snow we have I doubt I'll be shed hunting for another 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anybody draw a turkey tag? I drew april 23-29 in zone 2 and Im trying to get a leftover for my lease out west in zone 1


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Heading to deer camp the last weekend in February for some shed hunting.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I drew one for zone 3, which was not my first choice so I think I'll be stuck hunting public. I forget which time period, but I'm pretty sure it was the second or third.

Have not done any shed hunting yet, but will be doing some well turkey scouting. Might also do some predator hunting as well.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone have any pictures of some bucks that made it through last season that they want to target this up coming year? I for one just got a new piece of property and have yet to get any cameras out but I'll be posting when I get some pictures.


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

Got a bear tag for zone A this year


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats on the bear tag I hope you get one. I'm still a couple years out due to this ass backwards system Wisconsin has. Also what does everyone think of the new season structures that Wisconsin has put in place for whitetails?


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

On the 26th of January I was tree standing for a doe (metro was in season) and seen 4 doe and 3 small buck then a 120'', 130'' and a 150''..... I'll definitely be hunting that big boy next fall. Though it was a chore to walk the 200yds to my tree stand in knee deep snow it was still fun to be in a tree that late in the season. 

Cant wait to hit the turkey woods and take down a gobbler, found a real good spot on public last year with 5-6 toms working the fields nearly every evening but I failed to get it done with the bow and ghillie suit.


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

I drew for zone one for turkey. never hunted out here for turkey before though


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have Zone 3, first period. Ill try for a leftover 3rd and could even pick up 4th, 5th and 6th! Last year I hunted at least one day in all but the 2nd and 6th but came up empty. I promised myself no shooting until the Tom interacts with my new Jake decoy. I try to video the hunt and I only go with the bow. Pulled my cams the 1st of Feb and had 5 little bucks all still carrying. By little I mean spikes and forks and a 6 point that is maybe 5" wide and main beams that are 6" long. His brows are less than an inch.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was out yesterday but the snows still at least knee deep by me. Strange you guys still have bucks holding horns, we had some dropping antlers around the 1st of the year already.


----------



## huntwi (Aug 30, 2009)

Drew a bear tag. Now start thinking about baiting.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone see the changes to the deer season yet?


----------



## jake pfeffer (Jul 20, 2010)

What are all the changes i did hear about phone registration


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/wildlifehabitat/documents/DTR/FinalReport/RulePackage.pdf


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

The above link are the new changes that have been made. Let me know what you think


----------



## jake pfeffer (Jul 20, 2010)

All seems good to me


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the changes. I really like the fact that the 1 day closure the Friday before rifle season is now gone. Gives me 1 more day to try to get 1 before all my deer are run off for good.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm here just hoping that this season is a lot better then last season. Saw a decent amount of deer but no were near the shooters that I normally see. This winter though isn't making me feel any better......

Matt


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

qdmbucks said:


> I'm here just hoping that this season is a lot better then last season. Saw a decent amount of deer but no were near the shooters that I normally see. This winter though isn't making me feel any better......
> 
> Matt


Tell me about it, one of the hardest winters we've had in awhile and thats the last thing that the Wisconsin deer herd needs. I hope all is well this fall and the deer weren't phased by the winter.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

I had more on camera, less on the hoof. But I **** my biggest buck ever so not all bad


----------



## Rut Wrecker (Aug 20, 2012)

No sheds yet. Snow is too deep to cover any real ground. Saw a nice buck a few nights ago that still had both sides.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

New rules add 21 days to my season! Woohoo!

Also have Zone 1 1st period for turkey, can't wait.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Wish that dec antlerless hunt would go away


----------



## Jebs (Apr 28, 2012)

crazy4hunting said:


> Wish that dec antlerless hunt would go away


Agreed. Doesn't seem that many people hunt it either. At least where I am


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Jebs said:


> Agreed. Doesn't seem that many people hunt it either. At least where I am


Seems like the guys by me who do it, are the loudest about not seeing deer.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> I pulled a camera on January 24 and almost all bucks were still holding antlers. Also went on a drive last weekend on the backroads near our farm and saw quite a few antlered bucks. I'd guess around 30-40% have dropped around here. With the amount of snow we have I doubt I'll be shed hunting for another 3 or 4 weeks.



Wow. That is nuts considering our bigger ones started dropping two weeks before Christmas and by New Years Day we had nothing with bones, that we saw anyway. We supplementally feed all winter so we get pretty good observations. Amazing how each part of the state differs.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Jebs said:


> Agreed. Doesn't seem that many people hunt it either. At least where I am




That's how it is by me to.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

crazy4hunting said:


> Wish that dec antlerless hunt would go away


Tell me about it, take all the gun seasons out except the regular 9 day, make a preference point system for non-residents, and give out 2 bucks tags without having to earn one. Wisconsin would be on the top again if they did that, but thats of course a perfect world.


----------



## Jebs (Apr 28, 2012)

Dylbilly said:


> Tell me about it, take all the gun seasons out except the regular 9 day, make a preference point system for non-residents, and give out 2 bucks tags without having to earn one. Wisconsin would be on the top again if they did that, but thats of course a perfect world.


Not saying I'm in favor and I may catch hell for this but what do you think antler restrictions would do for wisconsin?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I would love to see some sort of ar in place.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Dylbilly said:


> I would love to see some sort of ar in place.


Me too. Prolly won't ever happen though! BUT it may be tabled......at least with the tid bit of info I have.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

QS34Reaper said:


> Me too. Prolly won't ever happen though! BUT it may be tabled......at least with the tid bit of info I have.


I sure hope it would go through, at least something along the lines of one side needs to have 4 points. What are the regular antler restrictions in other states?


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Dylbilly said:


> I sure hope it would go through, at least something along the lines of one side needs to have 4 points. What are the regular antler restrictions in other states?


I think most of them is what you stated. Some may be 3 on one side though.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

This was a response I got when I sent an email out about the baiting/feeding ban in Waupaca and Shawano counties. D-MAP may be a way to coherse the state into ARs.

"This is about to change ! DMAP -Deer Management Assistance Program- has been approved and is going into effect this year. At that time, decisions like this will be made at the County level -not statewide blanket decisions for everybody- with input from landowners like you and state biologists. It would be a good idea to meet and establish a working relationship with your local biologist now AND it is always a good idea to form coalitions. Remember state agencies respect a "letterhead." Best of luck !"

We supplementally feed the entire winter. So you can imaging my discontent when I heard the news about the ban. I am hoping the DMAP is going to help in a lot of areas when it comes to management. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Bonus buck for the southern region?? So you can shoot 2 bucks with a rifle or archery license? Did I read that right?


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

silver_yummies said:


> Bonus buck for the southern region?? So you can shoot 2 bucks with a rifle or archery license? Did I read that right?


I think it's just bow.:confused2:


----------



## Improved700 (Sep 12, 2012)

Reaper, so are you thinking they will reverse the baiting ban in Shawano and Waupaca counties by going with this new plan, or are those counties done for good?




QS34Reaper said:


> This was a response I got when I sent an email out about the baiting/feeding ban in Waupaca and Shawano counties. D-MAP may be a way to coherse the state into ARs.
> 
> "This is about to change ! DMAP -Deer Management Assistance Program- has been approved and is going into effect this year. At that time, decisions like this will be made at the County level -not statewide blanket decisions for everybody- with input from landowners like you and state biologists. It would be a good idea to meet and establish a working relationship with your local biologist now AND it is always a good idea to form coalitions. Remember state agencies respect a "letterhead." Best of luck !"
> 
> We supplementally feed the entire winter. So you can imaging my discontent when I heard the news about the ban. I am hoping the DMAP is going to help in a lot of areas when it comes to management. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Improved700 said:


> Reaper, so are you thinking they will reverse the baiting ban in Shawano and Waupaca counties by going with this new plan, or are those counties done for good?


It will be done on a county by county basis. Landowners will have ALOT more of a say in what laws are made and which are not. That is what DMAP is all about. The DNR and landowners working together to better the herd. Not just numbers but age structure as well. 

We have to form a coalition though. I am working on that now and as soon as sturgeon spearing ends I am going to contact the DNR biologist for that area and start working with him NOW. Look for he petition....it will be coming. So according to my source that sent that email that I copied and pasted....no it is not done for good. We have a chance. A good chance! :wink:


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

QS34Reaper said:


> It will be done on a county by county basis. Landowners will have ALOT more of a say in what laws are made and which are not. That is what DMAP is all about. The DNR and landowners working together to better the herd. Not just numbers but age structure as well.
> 
> We have to form a coalition though. I am working on that now and as soon as sturgeon spearing ends I am going to contact the DNR biologist for that area and start working with him NOW. Look for he petition....it will be coming. So according to my source that sent that email that I copied and pasted....no it is not done for good. We have a chance. A good chance! :wink:


Good luck spearing. Some nice fish taken again this year. Lots of ice to!!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

crazy4hunting said:


> Good luck spearing. Some nice fish taken again this year. Lots of ice to!!


Thanks man. Pretty sure tomorrow is the last day. I think we need 38 adult females to hit the trigger number. Oh well....maybe next year if they do hit the trigger tomorrow. I have gotten 2 in 6 years of doin this so I feel pretty fortunate.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

As far as baiting, I'm not sure on this one. How is that helping any public land? Private puts in plots, public has nothing at all after no baiting. 

Never was a big baiting fan, also have put in my own plots before as well. Is putting all the "public" deer on private property what's really best for the state?

AR are fine with me as long as it dosent apply to first time hunters. My first buck ever was a spike, and if hate to not have a newbe get that feeling.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

QS34Reaper said:


> Thanks man. Pretty sure tomorrow is the last day. I think we need 38 adult females to hit the trigger number. Oh well....maybe next year if they do hit the trigger tomorrow. I have gotten 2 in 6 years of doin this so I feel pretty fortunate.


Your doing way above average! Wow. What's the biggest?


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Dylbilly said:


> Anybody draw a turkey tag? I drew april 23-29 in zone 2 and Im trying to get a leftover for my lease out west in zone 1


Where abouts in zone one do you hunt for turkey? i go to school out here and gonna try to hunt the black hawk public land in dodgeville.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

crazy4hunting said:


> Your doing way above average! Wow. What's the biggest?


86 lbs and 62 lbs....saw a short one and missed one on a hope and a prayer throw. So I saw four fish in 6 years. How lucky am I?? Lol

We don't have any public land by us....but I hunt public about half the time. I Don't bait on public although you can. I am more upset about not being able to supplementally feed through the winter. We drop cedar bows and feed supplements to keep the deer around us healthy. Because none of the adjacent land owners live on their property it benefits them as well for us to do that. It cost us a ton of money to keep them fed all winter and throw food plot maintainence on top of that and we invest a lot to make sure the herd stays healthy for all. Don't mind doing it and won't be told by some desk no kids that I can't. Going to fight it tooth and nail!!!!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

QS34Reaper said:


> 86 lbs and 62 lbs....saw a short one and missed one on a hope and a prayer throw. So I saw four fish in 6 years. How lucky am I?? Lol
> 
> We don't have any public land by us....but I hunt public about half the time. I Don't bait on public although you can. I am more upset about not being able to supplementally feed through the winter. We drop cedar bows and feed supplements to keep the deer around us healthy. Because none of the adjacent land owners live on their property it benefits them as well for us to do that. It cost us a ton of money to keep them fed all winter and throw food plot maintainence on top of that and we invest a lot to make sure the herd stays healthy for all. Don't mind doing it and won't be told by some desk no kids that I can't. Going to fight it tooth and nail!!!!


Very! Friend at work got a 93# this year. He's a happy guy. My one and only was #54.


----------



## wbldress (Oct 14, 2012)

Pulled a Zone 1 turkey tag and our flock of 30 birds has largely made it through this brutal winter intact so far. Just got my Crystal Mistress yesterday and I'm getting quite excited.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

wbldress said:


> Pulled a Zone 1 turkey tag and our flock of 30 birds has largely made it through this brutal winter intact so far. Just got my Crystal Mistress yesterday and I'm getting quite excited.


Me too, I'm sick of the winter and just want some nice warm spring weather. Good luck this year.


----------



## camohunter24736 (Oct 15, 2007)

Any thoughts on open baiting Jan - Mar? I am hoping for some antler restrictions in Marathon County.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be opposed to antler restrictions around here either. I would have no problems with some form of open baiting in the off-season either. As long as you can't hunt over bait I'm ok with it down here.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

the new layout looks interesting cant wait to get the new regulation booklet to really look I over.not really a big fan of change but hope it makes hunting in Wisconsin better.i do feel that Wisconsin makes it to easy for out of state hunter to come and hunt.you look at these other states and see how much they charge why cant we charge more? 
other then that just been waiting for spring fishing.winters been to long. overhauling my bow this yr new strings,sight, and rest.when the snow starts melting ill be looking for sheds and scouting some public land.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ya I'll be interested in sitting down and reading through the whole booklet. So if I'm reading it correctly we get one buck tag for bow and one for gun correct?


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Dylbilly said:


> Ya I'll be interested in sitting down and reading through the whole booklet. So if I'm reading it correctly we get one buck tag for bow and one for gun correct?


That's the way I figure it would healthview. That's how it is now.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

ya but I think in the now southern farm zone you get a buck and doe tag then you can earn an other buck. and doe tags bought has to be specified as public or private land I think.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

wildernessninja said:


> ya but I think in the now southern farm zone you get a buck and doe tag then you can earn an other buck. and doe tags bought has to be specified as public or private land I think.


Ok when I get a chance I'll call the warden and get an answer from him. He's normally very helpful when this stuff comes about.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Banning party hunting would do more than antler restrictions ever would. If you don't personally have a tag for it, you shouldn't be able to shoot it. Bonus buck is stupid as hell, all it's going to result in is a lot more young bucks shot. Did anyone notice that they didn't mention a hunter interest being represented on the county boards, hmmm.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Just think if they did both.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

One other thing, the DNR should actually be proactive and REDUCE the number of extra turkey tags they sell. There has already been quite a few winter killed birds.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Dylbilly said:


> Just think if they did both.


That would be awesome, but I would be ecstatic to see party hunting gone.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

rutnstrut said:


> That would be awesome, but I would be ecstatic to see party hunting gone.


I'm right there with you, anything to get less deer shot a year would be awesome. The direction its heading their won't be a hunting season 20 years from now, we will all be sitting around a card table in november talking about those things that use to run around called whitetail deer.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Dylbilly said:


> I'm right there with you, anything to get less deer shot a year would be awesome. The direction its heading their won't be a hunting season 20 years from now, we will all be sitting around a card table in november talking about those things that use to run around called whitetail deer.


I agree, I hunt for food but at the end of the day if there isn't enough deer to hunt it'll be a sad depressing day. Nothing beats sitting in the stand watching the sun set and getting the heart racing at the sound of crunching leaves. The wi dnr needs to take a long hard look at what their doing


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Dylbilly said:


> I'm right there with you, anything to get less deer shot a year would be awesome. The direction its heading their won't be a hunting season 20 years from now, we will all be sitting around a card table in november talking about those things that use to run around called whitetail deer.


Heck that's what we've been doing up north for awhile now


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

rutnstrut said:


> Heck that's what we've been doing up north for awhile now


Sounds like to many people have been doing that.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

rutnstrut said:


> One other thing, the DNR should actually be proactive and REDUCE the number of extra turkey tags they sell. There has already been quite a few winter killed birds.


I agree, there have been so many winter kills here in zone 7. Its been a long and very cold winter and there saying the turkey numbers from Stevens Point north are diminishing fast due to the extreme cold and deep snow.Our local tv station ,,channel 12 had a lady on from some animal rehab and they had a few hens that lost half of there weight so far. And one they were trying to help was so stressed from the cold and lack of food it died shortly after they received it . As far as the deer herd here in northern WI. its down also.. To much cold and snow...


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey Wisconsin guys....come meet us all and celebrate my birthday. Gonna be one hell of a time. 

Calling all fans!! Mod Rod's birthday was this past week and we are having a shoot where we invited out all Wisconsin FB hunting pages and you the fans to come join us at The Reel Shot on Calumet St in Appleton on March 1st and fling some arrows and/or have your bucks scored by B&C and P&Y official scorers. Bring a dish to pass and your hunting bow and join in on the fun!!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

QS34Reaper said:


> Hey Wisconsin guys....come meet us all and celebrate my birthday. Gonna be one hell of a time.
> 
> Calling all fans!! Mod Rod's birthday was this past week and we are having a shoot where we invited out all Wisconsin FB hunting pages and you the fans to come join us at The Reel Shot on Calumet St in Appleton on March 1st and fling some arrows and/or have your bucks scored by B&C and P&Y official scorers. Bring a dish to pass and your hunting bow and join in on the fun!!
> 
> View attachment 1887638


I just may do that.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Got a email from folks by eagle river. News said turkey's are gone, unless they live by cattle or people are feeding them. They had a group of five deer, now down to one. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

crazy4hunting said:


> Got a email from folks by eagle river. News said turkey's are gone, unless they live by cattle or people are feeding them. They had a group of five deer, now down to one. Take that for what it's worth.


Ya thats never a good sign, they better be uping the wolf tags for next year after this winter. This states deer herd is heading to hell in a hand bag.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Dylbilly said:


> Ya thats never a good sign, they better be uping the wolf tags for next year after this winter. This states deer herd is heading to hell in a hand bag.


It sure is. I just hope WE as a group, can hold back and let it recover. But, listening to some guys, I don't think it will happen.


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Waupaca county and Shawano county now banned baiting. I live in Waupaca County and I think it's about time. What bothers me is as the deer population continues to get decimated by wolves in the northwoods, the wolves will travel to where the food is...


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

iammuskyunter said:


> Waupaca county and Shawano county now banned baiting. I live in Waupaca County and I think it's about time. What bothers me is as the deer population continues to get decimated by wolves in the northwoods, the wolves will travel to where the food is...


It won't stay that way. Our coalition will have that ban lifted before opener this year. Already in motion my friend. If it were not for supplemental feed this winter our herd would have seen some serious damage. We are NOT going to conform. Hope you will reconsider your position and join the fight.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

crazy4hunting said:


> I just may do that.


Hope to see ya there man!!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

crazy4hunting said:


> Got a email from folks by eagle river. News said turkey's are gone, unless they live by cattle or people are feeding them. They had a group of five deer, now down to one. Take that for what it's worth.


I live in Eagle River,WI. And ya the turkeys are almost all gone.To cold and no food..The deer are dropping also..


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

hard to hear that the herds are dying in the north part of the state.these past 2 winters were ruff hope dnr really cuts the doe tags this yr.i think I wont even head north this yr to hunt.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

The storm that just passed through is really unfortunate. Pretty much everything has 3+ inches of ice on it with no melt in sight. Deer and turkeys are gonna be hurtin'.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> The storm that just passed through is really unfortunate. Pretty much everything has 3+ inches of ice on it with no melt in sight. Deer and turkeys are gonna be hurtin'.


That just stinks to hear. I gun hunt by st.germain, and finally last year we had some deer sign. Guess that's a lost cause now.


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

QS34Reaper said:


> It won't stay that way. Our coalition will have that ban lifted before opener this year. Already in motion my friend. If it were not for supplemental feed this winter our herd would have seen some serious damage. We are NOT going to conform. Hope you will reconsider your position and join the fight.


Sorry, I won't be there. I have no problem with food plots. Unfortunately, For every individual who calls it "supplemental feed" I know half a dozen people who did nothing more than hunt over bait piles.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

QS34Reaper said:


> It won't stay that way. Our coalition will have that ban lifted before opener this year. Already in motion my friend. If it were not for supplemental feed this winter our herd would have seen some serious damage. We are NOT going to conform. Hope you will reconsider your position and join the fight.


I doubt that, once something is gone it's usually gone for good. Supplemental feeding is mostly a feel good thing anyway, it really has to be done on a huge scale to help the herd.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

iammuskyunter said:


> Sorry, I won't be there. I have no problem with food plots. Unfortunately, For every individual who calls it "supplemental feed" I know half a dozen people who did nothing more than hunt over bait piles.


Yup, a lot of bait pile sitters are creative with their descriptions.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

rutnstrut said:


> I doubt that, once something is gone it's usually gone for good. Supplemental feeding is mostly a feel good thing anyway, it really has to be done on a huge scale to help the herd.


If supplemental feeds did nothing then leading biologist would not even mention them. They do wonders for the deer herd, especially when you do it smart and drop natural browse to. Was just at the land today and the food plots were still buried under so much snow and ice they still can get to the goods. If you don't believe supplemental feeding works it's your opinion that you are entitled to....but facts support that it does. 

Check out this little guy right off the side the road eating pine needles. Not much nutria all value there to get them through harsh cold and deep snow. Just took this today. 








As far as doubt goes perhaps y'all missed my earlier post. The DMAP program is going into affect this year and it will allow us the landowners to help make decisions like these on a county by county basis. I have already contacted the biologist for that area and I am in the process of gaining signatures from landowners at a rapid rate to fight this. I will make this happen if it kills me. The DNR are gonna hate me by the time this is all done.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

iammuskyunter said:


> Sorry, I won't be there. I have no problem with food plots. Unfortunately, For every individual who calls it "supplemental feed" I know half a dozen people who did nothing more than hunt over bait piles.


If you put out more than 2.5 gallons at a time you cannot legally hunt over it. When you dump 10-15 gallons of protein mix and cracked corn over a 100 square foot area in an off limits area to hunting, after season, it is supplemental feed. And it cost us 100s if not 1000s each year to feed these deer through April, not including the money we have tied up into plots. And it shows too....was up today and drove a 1/2 x 1/4 mile path around the land and saw over 150 deer all looking real healthy. This is what happens when neighbors all work together to better the herd. 

While others are losing deer and finding carcasses the herd around us are doing great because we all agreed to assist them with a certain type of feed through a certain period of time.

Funny you think it's ok to hunt over bait plots yet you belittle the cornpile sniper. No difference between the two man. Trust me on that. They come to a 100'x100' micro plot like they do to 2.5 gallons of corn. This is all I do and see it on the regular!! Sometimes I will have 20-25 deer feeding in a 1000 sq ft area.....beating on each other like a corn pile in the snow. Easy pickings when you condition them to come to food wether it is a plot or not. 

Sorry you all will hate me too....but we have too much money invested and will not stray from the habits that keeps our local herd strong via a biologist suggestions. Our ducks will be in a row and we will defeat this measure.


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

go get em brother


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

makes sense to me


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm not going to trust you on this. In my mind there is a difference between a guy who puts in a food plot and a guy who puts a corn pile under his stand. I'd understand the rationale that a food plot will make foot available later into the season, regardless of when a hunter shoots his deer. Every corn pile hunter I know puts corn out in August with the sole intent of harvesting a deer. As soon as he shoots his deer, he stops putting out corn. In my mind there is a difference. I believe when done well, a food plot benefits the herd and the hunter. The corn pile sniper as you call it only benefits the lazy hunter with no positive intent for the herd.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone been out shed hunting?


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Dylbilly said:


> Anyone been out shed hunting?


Still have around two feet of snow here. Won't be out for another couple weeks.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> Still have around two feet of snow here. Won't be out for another couple weeks.


^^this^^


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

iammuskyunter said:


> I'm not going to trust you on this. In my mind there is a difference between a guy who puts in a food plot and a guy who puts a corn pile under his stand. I'd understand the rationale that a food plot will make foot available later into the season, regardless of when a hunter shoots his deer. Every corn pile hunter I know puts corn out in August with the sole intent of harvesting a deer. As soon as he shoots his deer, he stops putting out corn. In my mind there is a difference. I believe when done well, a food plot benefits the herd and the hunter. The corn pile sniper as you call it only benefits the lazy hunter with no positive intent for the herd.



Lol....there is NO difference between a guy who hunts over corn and a guy who hunts over a bait plot. It's all grown or placed to lure in deer for a kill. 

Either way I don't expect someone who appears to have 0 insight of deer biology and herd management to understand any of this. We have food plots and we have an area where we feed during winter (until the end of April) with minerals and foods high in protein and carbohydrates to better our herd. (As advised by our bilologist) It helps fawns survive winter and allows bucks to have better racks because of a low stress level due to harsh winters. We will continue manage the local herd how we see fit regardless of the new rules. Attorney is retained, coalition is formed and petitions are being launched. 

I have to much time and money invested to lay down and abide by a lawless rule set forth by a bunch of desk jockeys. Especially on land I bought with the sole purpose of managing for a healthy herd.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Found an eight's set before x-mass and half a 6 Sunday. Actually just missed seeing him drop it. I saw him run by the living room window with one horn, after I daw him the field with 2. easy find, but can't say that for the other side.


----------



## farmer rick (Feb 25, 2011)

QS34Reaper said:


> Lol....there is NO difference between a guy who hunts over corn and a guy who hunts over a bait plot. It's all grown or placed to lure in deer for a kill.
> 
> Either way I don't expect someone who appears to have 0 insight of deer biology and herd management to understand any of this. We have food plots and we have an area where we feed during winter (until the end of April) with minerals and foods high in protein and carbohydrates to better our herd. (As advised by our bilologist) It helps fawns survive winter and allows bucks to have better racks because of a low stress level due to harsh winters. We will continue manage the local herd how we see fit regardless of the new rules. Attorney is retained, coalition is formed and petitions are being launched.
> 
> I have to much time and money invested to lay down and abide by a lawless rule set forth by a bunch of desk jockeys. Especially on land I bought with the sole purpose of managing for a healthy herd.


33 

Good job Reaper! Glad to see someone else that cares about the deer herd. Seems most people only care about killing them.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

PY Bucks said:


> ^^this^^


Supposed to get into the 30s next week so hopefully it will start to melt. I've been itching to get out and find some bone!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Suppose to be 52 here tomorrow I can't wait till this snow is gone.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

I've found 5 sheds and 1 dead one so far. All of the ones I've found have been just in the woods off of standing corn/bean fields. 
I did a little walking in the woods this weekend, but there is still way too much snow even on the south sides to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Mondays the day extra turkey tags are coming out. I've been told that wont be handing alot out due to the winter kill that we've had this year.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone get a zone 1 tag today?


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Zone 1 period a and d! Should be a blast!


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I just picked up a Zone 1 period D, I also have a Zone 2 period c tag (I live on the border of zones 1 and 2). Should be a fun two weeks!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

walkerrunner said:


> I just picked up a Zone 1 period D, I also have a Zone 2 period c tag (I live on the border of zones 1 and 2). Should be a fun two weeks!


Nice I have a zone 2 period 2 and zone 1 period d, good luck out there and I hope to see some success photos posted on here.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Went out today to do some scouting and found a couple dead turkeys. I hope this is the last of this winter I just want spring and I'm sure the animals do to.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone get out and find some bone this weekend?


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I walked the best spot for sheds on the farm this weekend. Nothing. Tons of sign though. Still too much snow on the ground.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone in SW Wisconsin area know how much snow is still on the ground in the timber?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Found this bad boy in se Wisconsin today. That's next to a 150 buck.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty impressive ^


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

That is one good looking shed! Man September 13th can't come soon enough!


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

X2 I'm already way to excited.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Count me in I'm super pumped to hunt the new property I picked up.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I was lucky enough to purchase my first piece of property with my fiance last spring. Im going to try a clover plot this year so yeah I'm really excited.


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Im already pumped up for this season! Been doin some shining lately to see how the herd did over this hard winter, and have been happily suprised to see so many deer left. 2 fridays ago I saw 2 bucks, im guessin 2 year olds with full sets of antlers yet!! I couldnt believe it!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

walkerrunner said:


> I was lucky enough to purchase my first piece of property with my fiance last spring. Im going to try a clover plot this year so yeah I'm really excited.


Nice congrats man I hope you have a hell of a season on your new property.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Dylbilly said:


> Anyone in SW Wisconsin area know how much snow is still on the ground in the timber?


Most of our snow is gone down here in grant county. I have not but out bone hunting yet, but from what I have seen the snow is going away quickly.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

bishjr said:


> Most of our snow is gone down here in grant county. I have not but out bone hunting yet, but from what I have seen the snow is going away quickly.


Thanks for the heads up, I'm heading out to Grant County in a couple weeks to my lease. I hope there isn't any snow in the timber by then.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

My Dad was telling me yesterday that it will cost you 48 bucks just to get a doe tag.that you need 4 tags or something like that. He was reading it out of the outdoor news paper he had. I know a lot don't shot does but if you take one to fill the freezer or to manage your land that price sucks. Has anyone else seen that?


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

wildernessninja said:


> My Dad was telling me yesterday that it will cost you 48 bucks just to get a doe tag.that you need 4 tags or something like that. He was reading it out of the outdoor news paper he had. I know a lot don't shot does but if you take one to fill the freezer or to manage your land that price sucks. Has anyone else seen that?


Certain areas up north there are no free doe tags this year, but the regular tags are 12.00, not even close to 48.00 unless you buy 4. It really isn't that much money considering how much we spend on everything else to go hunting. Plus maybe it will stop some from just slaughtering antlerless deer because the tags are cheap.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

rutnstrut said:


> Certain areas up north there are no free doe tags this year, but the regular tags are 12.00, not even close to 48.00 unless you buy 4. It really isn't that much money considering how much we spend on everything else to go hunting. Plus maybe it will stop some from just slaughtering antlerless deer because the tags are cheap.


 maybe he got it wrong or I was misunderstanding what he was saying.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ya the new changes have me a little confused as well. Bonus buck is gone in the Southern Farmland Zone, correct?


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Dylbilly said:


> Ya the new changes have me a little confused as well. Bonus buck is gone in the Southern Farmland Zone, correct?


That's how I understood it when I read through the changes for 2014 also. I think if you have a bonus buck tag from last year it's still valid for this season tho. I may be wrong?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

walkerrunner said:


> That's how I understood it when I read through the changes for 2014 also. I think if you have a bonus buck tag from last year it's still valid for this season tho. I may be wrong?


Thatd be awesome i have two left over bonus tags


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Dylbilly said:


> Thatd be awesome i have two left over bonus tags


I went on the DNR website to check and pulled up the pamphlet about 2014 rule changes. At the bottom of the flyer under 2014 Bonus Buck Oppurtunities it says 
"Only one bonus buck sticker acquired during the 2013 deer seasons may be used during the 2014 deer seasons."

Here's where you can find the rule changes for 2014:
http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/hunt/documents/dtrrulechanges.pdf


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

walkerrunner said:


> I went on the DNR website to check and pulled up the pamphlet about 2014 rule changes. At the bottom of the flyer under 2014 Bonus Buck Oppurtunities it says
> "Only one bonus buck sticker acquired during the 2013 deer seasons may be used during the 2014 deer seasons."
> 
> Here's where you can find the rule changes for 2014:
> http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/hunt/documents/dtrrulechanges.pdf


Still better than none lol, I'll give my local warden a call one of these next days to confirm. I'll let you know what he says, thanks for bringing it up to me otherwise I probably would've thrown them away.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Well it looks like the cold weather might be done and now we can get rid of this white crap so the animals can find some more food.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

The woods still have a decent amount of white crap in them, I'm heading out to my lease the weekend after the Deer and Turkey Expo in Madison to do some shed hunting. Anyone plan on going?


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was driving through Jackson county this weekend and man o man there is still a lot of snow, but a ton of deer also. Seemed like every field had 10-20 deer in it for miles and miles. I went shed hunting today in LaX cty and didn't find squat. O well just looking forward to turkey season now!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I've walked quite a bit the past two weeks and have yet to find one. I put a camera back out on Friday to see if any are still holding.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone heading up to the Deer and Turkey Expo this weekend


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

not me, couple of my buddys are though


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Dylbilly said:


> Anyone heading up to the Deer and Turkey Expo this weekend


Going on Sunday.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone see a pic of the wolf that was hit on 51/39 by Portage?


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

PY Bucks said:


> Anyone see a pic of the wolf that was hit on 51/39 by Portage?


I saw it.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

rutnstrut said:


> Certain areas up north there are no free doe tags this year, but the regular tags are 12.00, not even close to 48.00 unless you buy 4. It really isn't that much money considering how much we spend on everything else to go hunting. Plus maybe it will stop some from just slaughtering antlerless deer because the tags are cheap.


Sure hope so. Even more so after this winter.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

im going on sunday


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I wish extra doe tags were going to be $48 in some areas.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Thats a big dog right there, kill them all.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

That's one of the best looking wolf's I've ever seen, only cause its dead! I had no idea they were that far south. I can't wait till there down causing problems in the Madison area for all the people who thought the world be so great to be back in our state.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

This. Winter. Won't. End.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

DeathF.above said:


> This. Winter. Won't. End.


No kidding


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Birds were gobbling the other morning behind my buddies house, anyone else hearing anything


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

starting to see some birds in the fields before... good sign :wink:


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Haven't seen many turkey up in barron co.... I guess people have been finding dead birds. The deer that I've been seeing all look in pretty great shape tho


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I've found a couple dead ones a month or so back and haven't been seeing any on my land. It's kind of scary seeing that there's normally 20 to 30 turkeys grouped up on any given day last year. I hope they start moving in I only have a couple weeks until turkey time.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dylbilly said:


> I've found a couple dead ones a month or so back and haven't been seeing any on my land. It's kind of scary seeing that there's normally 20 to 30 turkeys grouped up on any given day last year. I hope they start moving in I only have a couple weeks until turkey time.


Ya same here, we have not seen a turkey here since deer season. My son and i are going out this weekend to scout for birds.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I finally saw a few last weeknd.


----------



## WI Outdoorsman (Feb 9, 2014)

Had a few birds gobbling at my parents farm yesterday morning in Burnett county. Just over a week to go. Doubt the snow will be gone.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Most of this snow will be history after the next two days! Lookin forward to that


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Saw some good flocks out in a plowed cornfield on the way in to work this AM. None strutting that I could see. Season is definitely getting closer...


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Been seeing a ton of turkey's here in Marathon/Langlade county. There is usually a few different flocks that cross the field behind my house daily. Have heard some gobbling the last few days.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

saw a strutting turkey cross the road last week wed.it was just out side of Oconomowoc.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I had to go up to Door County yesterday for work and there were toms out strutting in the fields the whole way up! Unfortunately I have the last season so I'm afraid they will be done by then.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Been doing some scouting here in la crosse and heard quite a few gobbling. Cant wait, now hopefully I get off work Wednesday!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Shed hunting my lease yesterday and had a bird gobbling like crazy. Had to have gobbled at least 300 times. No sheds were found but food plots were planned and mineral is out, all in all a good day.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Finally got out in the woods yesterday after all the snow is gone and all I can say is by us it doesn't look good. I found 4 carcasses (2 youger bucks and 2 doe) that were either winter or wolf kills. This was in a relatively small area, just hope the dnr finally cuts back on the doe tags.

Only good thing is I saw a couple toms with hens


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

wi_drenxl said:


> Finally got out in the woods yesterday after all the snow is gone and all I can say is by us it doesn't look good. I found 4 carcasses (2 youger bucks and 2 doe) that were either winter or wolf kills. This was in a relatively small area, just hope the dnr finally cuts back on the doe tags.
> 
> Only good thing is I saw a couple toms with hens


I agree the DNR needs to cut back on the doe tags and up the Wolf tags.. And we need a few more guys and gals out killing some yotes.. The other day my wife and i were out driving around looking for turkeys and saw 2 jakes and 12 hens. Glad to see a few made it through the bad winter.. By the way i woke up to 4+" of snow this morning...Yuck.. My season starts Wednesday and its going to be another crap season..The high temp this week is suppose to be 35 deg...:sad:


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

For anyone that was unclear on the new rules for whitetail. I talked to the local warden yesterday because I was unclear on a couple things. I live in and hunt in the southern farmland zone, last year I hunted only earn a buck areas. I ended up with two unfilled earn a buck stickers at the end of the season. Well I got a lease out along the Miss. River which has never been earn a buck. He informed me that I can use all of my earn a buck stickers from last year during this years hunting season. I can also use them through out the entire southern farmland zone and not just old earn a buck areas. I know there has been some confusion on here and I hope that I just help clear things up for some.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

My neighbors son shot a nice one last Saturday, it was his first ever hunt


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Found this set in a hay field 20 yds. apart last week . I passed this deer a couple of times and glad i did . I said back then that he was perfect and sure enough , symetretical as all heck . Just might have to put him on the wall with all his other buddys . Turkey season could be good as always , saw about 20 toms yesterday driving around in some of spots. Lost my best property in Ridgeway but gained a bigger farm close to home . Got my 2013 Elite Hunter but the sight is a problem yet. 
I WILL have it shooting by 2nd season regardless. Thank god 3D season is here along with turkey slayin and fishing , now i have too much going on like normal.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Opening morning of 2014 Wisconsin Turkey season. 23 1/2 pounds, 9 1/4" beard, 1" spurs. 4 out of 6 years since going bow only.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Bones816 said:


> Opening morning of 2014 Wisconsin Turkey season. 23 1/2 pounds, 9 1/4" beard, 1" spurs. 4 out of 6 years since going bow only.


Nice! I have to wait until 3rd season. I can't wait.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice work, I have the third and last season as well.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have 3rd again and there are still tags for 4th, 5th and 6th! Never know!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Good job bones , congrats ! My buddy tagged this a.m. also i hear.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> For anyone that was unclear on the new rules for whitetail. I talked to the local warden yesterday because I was unclear on a couple things. I live in and hunt in the southern farmland zone, last year I hunted only earn a buck areas. I ended up with two unfilled earn a buck stickers at the end of the season. Well I got a lease out along the Miss. River which has never been earn a buck. He informed me that I can use all of my earn a buck stickers from last year during this years hunting season. I can also use them through out the entire southern farmland zone and not just old earn a buck areas. I know there has been some confusion on here and I hope that I just help clear things up for some.


If that's true then the DNR is dumber than I thought. So now they are letting tags that were meant to manage the deer population is specific zones be used anywhere. Holy crap, how do these people hold their jobs?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

DCStudent said:


> If that's true then the DNR is dumber than I thought. So now they are letting tags that were meant to manage the deep population is specific zones be used anywhere. Holy crap, how do these people hold their jobs?


Ya its pretty dumb when you think about it, it benefits me so I'm not to irritated about it.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats bones !! Great Bird... I would have been out today but i was plowing snow. My son and i will be out in the morning trying to call one in.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Some nice birds keep em coming


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I just looked and there are still a lot of tags still available especially for zone 3. I just wish I had a decent place to hunt turkeys around here.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

My son and i are finally out in the woods this morning.. Long walk in through 10" of crusty snow.. But what a beautiful morning..


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry about the doubble pic..


----------



## WI Outdoorsman (Feb 9, 2014)

Got this Tom this morning. Polk County. Perfect morning to be out except for the snow. Gobbled like crazy all the way in. 10 inch beard. 7/8 inch spurs. Not sure on the weight.


----------



## WI Outdoorsman (Feb 9, 2014)

WI Outdoorsman said:


> Got this Tom this morning. Polk County. Perfect morning to be out except for the snow. Gobbled like crazy all the way in. 10 inch beard. 7/8 inch spurs. Not sure on the weight.


Bird weighed 20 pounds


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I thought I heard birds by Polk were pretty much dead. Nice job!


----------



## WI Outdoorsman (Feb 9, 2014)

crazy4hunting said:


> I thought I heard birds by Polk were pretty much dead. Nice job!


I've heard of a few areas with some winterkill. The numbers around my parents farm were definitely lower than last fall but there are birds around.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Got birds strutting behind the house as I type this.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

How come nobody ever has a camera or smart phone when they talk about all the winter killed deer and turkeys? Biggest turkey die-off I ever heard of and actually saw pictures of was when that guy poisoned that whole bunch. Remember that? Where was that? This year I heard stories of a guy finding 13 dead deer on his 40 acres in Waupaca. Guess I should live in Missouri because all I can think to say is, "show me". I have seen tons of fresh road kill this last 2 weeks or so. Dozens. Not old frozen snow covered ones either, fresh.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Numbers are fine. At lease from what I'm seeing. The DNR's winter mortality count is done by collecting 10 road killed deer from each county and studying them. Now tell me how accurate that is? Been seeing a lot of small ones, I think if anything, this winter may have taken a small toll on the older population.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I am beyond pumped for turkey season, I wont be able to get out until Friday morning but I'll have all weekend to try and get it done.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm talking eagle river, st Germain area. They had it on the news about the turkey population being super low. By news, I mean the local news from that area. As far as pics of die off, why? I've seen dead animals before. Why does anyone need to prove it to you? Lol. How do land owners in the north reporting they start with so many deer, and are at a few now, not seem like there may be an issue. The same people who have lived there all there life. I'm going off them, not road kills I see. 

Good luck on your turkey Dylbilly!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I will say, by my turkey grounds in east central wi, I pulled my cams I was using for birds. Plenty of good looking deer on video. All looked really healthy also.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Turkey's are everywhere in this state. If you can't shoot a turkey, you aren't doing something right....IMO.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

crazy4hunting said:


> I'm talking eagle river, st Germain area. They had it on the news about the turkey population being super low. By news, I mean the local news from that area. As far as pics of die off, why? I've seen dead animals before. Why does anyone need to prove it to you? Lol. How do land owners in the north reporting they start with so many deer, and are at a few now, not seem like there may be an issue. The same people who have lived there all there life. I'm going off them, not road kills I see.
> 
> Good luck on your turkey Dylbilly!


Because it's easy to say, "I'm seeing no turkeys, they were killed off by the harsh winter." Deer and turkeys move around so just because you're seeing fewer today doesn't mean they died. At least that's how I think about it. If there was a bunch of turkeys or deer on your property and they were all killed by an ice storm or something you'd see dead ones all over. Just my thoughts.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Bones816 said:


> Because it's easy to say, "I'm seeing no turkeys, they were killed off by the harsh winter." Deer and turkeys move around so just because you're seeing fewer today doesn't mean they died. At least that's how I think about it. If there was a bunch of turkeys or deer on your property and they were all killed by an ice storm or something you'd see dead ones all over. Just my thoughts.


I say this truthfully, I hope your right! I guess this season will tell the tale. Good luck. 

Around my house things seem to have faired pretty good. At a few of my leases, I'm not so sure.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Turkey's are everywhere in this state. If you can't shoot a turkey, you aren't doing something right....IMO.


^^^this^^^


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Turkey sightings are down in my area. I however don't think we give these animals enough credit, they are tough and most in my area made it through. However, I did find a couple dead ones while shed hunting my grandmas farm.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't believe how many turkeys I see killed on roads either. Geez
Dead animals all over the roads. Only animal that you see live on the roads but never dead is crows! They must be very very smart!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Tomorrows the day I hope to post a dead gobbler on here wish me luck.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good Luck! I'm getting ready to go again during the 3rd period. Saw lots of birds yesterday in that rain.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ended up tagging a large jake, now ready for the 4th season in Zone 1


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone else have any luck over the weekend?


----------



## stopher11 (Jan 7, 2010)

I got this guy on saturday in Dane county, Zone one. Here's the original post with story if interested. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2240264


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Dylbilly said:


> Ended up tagging a large jake, now ready for the 4th season in Zone 1


No pics? Lol


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Nothing here. Had one come to within 100 yards on the ridge, then led off to the other side by the sounds of it.

Might hit up some Zone 3 later


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Stuck at work today and tomorrow. But Friday and Saturday will be all about the turkey's! Taking my 5 year old nephew Saturday for his first time hunting so I'm really excited about that (probably more than him). Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

In the blind since 1215
Nada. Yet.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Got out for the first time this morning. Have a Tom up on the ridge behind me that won't come in yet. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## miller_ritch (Jul 28, 2005)

I was able to get an arrow into this tom on Friday April 25. CX piledriver hunter and Wac 'em 125gr Triton broadhead made for a short track(I actually watched him pile up down hill from our set up). First year our turkey camp of 6 guys filled all 6 tags. 24lbs, 9" beard, 1" spurs.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

WhacknstackWI said:


> No pics? Lol


Id post it but it has a "g" word in the picture. If others don't mind I'll post just didn't want to catch any heat.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

miller_ritch said:


> I was able to get an arrow into this tom on Friday April 25. CX piledriver hunter and Wac 'em 125gr Triton broadhead made for a short track(I actually watched him pile up down hill from our set up). First year our turkey camp of 6 guys filled all 6 tags. 24lbs, 9" beard, 1" spurs.
> View attachment 1945161


Thats awesome congrats man.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ive hunted my tail off already this year and been seeing a few but the gobbles were few and far between all year so far. However id did manage to get this guy sunday morning. About 9am I started walking slowly down the same ol logging road I have 50 times already this year and I poked my head up over the crest and saw a tail fan. So I hit the dirt and belly crawled to an old stump, made one yelp with my mouth call and let him have it. 















23lbs, 10inch beard, 1 1/4'' spurs


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

21.2# 9" beard 7/8 spurs. This years tom. Two came in, only one left


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice birds and congrats to everyone. I have season 3 this week but will only be able to hunt Sunday. I hope I can get it done and I'm beyond pumped this will be the first time my buddy or myself will hunting our new lease.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Got to the lease later than expected today, still managed to get two areas cleared for food plots. I'll get after the birds in the morning, wish I had more time but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

It's been a great hunt so far - I called in one of my son, another for my wife and I killed one with my bow (MN). I'm forever grateful i get to share my turkey hunting passion with my family and friends. Yesterday a buddy and I did some running' and gunnin' in WI and we ended up shooting this double. I'll be back at with the bow for the next season.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Some great pics. Great lookin birds everyone


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats to those that got there birds.. Heading out Wednesday to try to get my wife her bird.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Just heard on the news that the turkey harvest is up from last year in every zone. There is nothing on the DNR's website though.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is the story...

http://www.wbay.com/story/25494839/2014/05/12/a-successful-sign


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

19 zones north of Highway 29 will be buck ONLY next hunting season. The DNR blamed the last 2 winters instead of their terrible deer management tactics over the last 10-15 years.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

is anyone a member of the Neosho archers club are they talking new members any info would be great.called the archery shop in town.he had names but no numbers. he also suggested horicon marsh bowmen club it a little out of my way but could work.any info would be great.cant shot in the town im in.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Need to open up a mosquito season here pretty soon.....


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

huntnfishnut said:


> Need to open up a mosquito season here pretty soon.....


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

they will be bad this not cool


huntnfishnut said:


> Need to open up a mosquito season here pretty soon.....


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

lets see some pics of Wisconsin bucks growing!!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I myself have not put cams out yet. 2 friends got some great growth on their deer pics. last week .
Most i have seen are over a foot tall and blobbing out . Just dont have time , fishing , 3D shoots galore and mow the damn yard every other day. Lots of venison eating in between , holy crap i always shoot too many but none goes to waste so all is good . Did shoot a 26 lb. bird (gun) - i already hate this hot weather so i.m in the a/c today .


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Just put my camera out today hopefully I have some pics to share in a week or two. I saw plenty of tracks on my way through the field so that's promising.


----------



## WI Outdoorsman (Feb 9, 2014)

Just checked the camera and had this one on there this afternoon. Not huge but nice to see one around.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bump this to the top. Any antler growth going on? I'm heading out west Sunday to the lease I'll post pics of antler growth afterwards. What's everyone else working with so far?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Still waiting to pull cards.


----------



## wet wood (May 12, 2010)

just starting here in the eau claire area.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

bump


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Havnt seen a single fawn here yet. Wife says she did though. Lots of bucks, and more bear than usual.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

miller_ritch said:


> I was able to get an arrow into this tom on Friday April 25. CX piledriver hunter and Wac 'em 125gr Triton broadhead made for a short track(I actually watched him pile up down hill from our set up). First year our turkey camp of 6 guys filled all 6 tags. 24lbs, 9" beard, 1" spurs.
> View attachment 1945161


That's pretty awesome Eastern with a bow. Did you guys use a blind?


----------



## miller_ritch (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, out of a blind. Called in 3 toms within 30min just before noon that day.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going out this weekend to check the cameras, hope to have some good pics.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pulled my card last weekend off my food plot a lot f does and a few fawns no bucks shown yet but it is only June.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

could try here also..... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=213

just a suggestion, might get more from your area to reply


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Pulled the card this afternoon. A lot of does and fawns and a few pics of this guy. He's nothing huge but he's there and it's early.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Finally got my beans planted in the Cushing area. Our plot has been under water until about a week ago. Hopefully its not to late! Cameras will be going out soon


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

nelly23 said:


> Finally got my beans planted in the Cushing area. Our plot has been under water until about a week ago. Hopefully its not to late! Cameras will be going out soon


Been too wet by me to do any planting either. Going to put out a few more cameras this weekend and pull cards on the ones I have out.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is an update on the one with an arrow in it.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the best one we've gotten pics of so far. I think he'll be pretty good.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bump this one to the top, come on Wisconsin guys lets keep this one going


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Got one camera on my clover plot and just some dorks . Got one stand cleared and mowed the deer a nice trail thru the berry thicket so they go by @ 18 yds. - looks to be like death alley (money spot)build it and they will come . Wish we could use bait/minerals here but cwd rules suck . I could get better inventory if i could .
Pumpkin patch is looking good , cross my fingers .I still have too much meat to worry about killin again .


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

hung 3 stands last sunday, this weekend im gonna be cutting shooting lanes


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Waiting patiently. Plan is in place.


----------



## smallowl33 (May 12, 2011)

Who's all going to the rinehart 100 in Sparta this weekend?!? I'm heading er up tomorrow morning, I can't wait!!


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

My beans came in just so so. Sprayed them with fertilizer and round up last week. Heading up on the 2nd to plant turnips and oats. Putting cameras out then


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

This doe has been coming into my mineral site a couple times a week and takes a little break right in it. 



Some ***** visiting it.



I've had a couple nice bucks show up on the camera so far. 
So far this year is looking better than last year.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Those are some good looking deer there Bucket head.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

A couple pics to add. These are good bucks where I hunt.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

keeps the pics coming guys, ill be pulling cards in a week or so


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

lakertown24 said:


> keeps the pics coming guys, ill be pulling cards in a week or so


Likewise, I'll be pulling cards this Saturday.


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Three fawns in the yard today. A set of twins and a single.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Lots and lots of doe pics so far at the main place I hunt, which is normal. Usually bucks start showing up early October. Couple other stands have a few bucks but nothing to Bragg about


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I still have a bunch of does/fawns and 2 small bucks hanging around, nothing special. Hoping to pull cards again tomorrow to see what is around. I'm already annoying the wife talking about deer and hunting all the time, but this weather has me pumped!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I really have nothing to report. All my cams are slow. Few scrub bucks, but nothing decent. Pulling some cams at the cabin this weekend. Normally have a few there to be excited about. We shall see....


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

bump


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

A little over a month I'm beyond excited.


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

I hear that, I can't wait for opening day! Is anyone heading to Deer Fest in West Bend this weekend?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Tossed in the last if the plots today. This is one of four on this property, new this year. Hope the deer like them!


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm excited but I still have way to much stuff to do. Need to finish getting a plot in, hang stands clear up some access routes, shoot my bow etc... Oh yeah and I am getting married next Saturday. Don't tell my wife to be, but I want the wedding to be over so I can focus on deer season!


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah nothing big by me yet checked 13 cams last weekend this was my biggest.. pretty sad.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

walkerrunner said:


> I'm excited but I still have way to much stuff to do. Need to finish getting a plot in, hang stands clear up some access routes, shoot my bow etc... Oh yeah and I am getting married next Saturday. Don't tell my wife to be, but I want the wedding to be over so I can focus on deer season!


Contrary to what one would think, major life events are good for my seasons. The one on the left wedding Nov 19 that year, one on the right kid born Oct 11 that year.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

ozzz said:


> Contrary to what one would think, major life events are good for my seasons. The one on the left wedding Nov 19 that year, one on the right kid born Oct 11 that year.
> 
> View attachment 2007805


Im thinking you might need to have another kid


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

wipy said:


> View attachment 2007804
> yeah nothing big by me yet checked 13 cams last weekend this was my biggest.. pretty sad.


That seems to be the story of SE WI for me the past 2 years. I ended up finally finding my dream lease out along the ole Miss.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Dylbilly said:


> That seems to be the story of SE WI for me the past 2 years. I ended up finally finding my dream lease out along the ole Miss.


ive been watching and searching for leases out in west wi but no luck on finding anything affordable. a bunch of 200 acre fields on basecamp for 4000 though...


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

wipy said:


> ive been watching and searching for leases out in west wi but no luck on finding anything affordable. a bunch of 200 acre fields on basecamp for 4000 though...


Ya their prices are outrageous I would never lease through them. There's a lot better ways to go about finding leases


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bump


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Got a interesting one









He's on the left.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Do any of you guys know if they have conducted the drawing for WI fall turkey permits yet? I checked my permit online and it says I did not receive a permit. But because this is my first time trying to get a permit in WI I don't know if the online status will say "no" before the drawing or if it has already taken place and I indeed did not draw a permit.


----------



## Cunit2254 (Feb 19, 2013)

About 10 different bucks on came these are two of the best so far. Impatiently waiting on the 13th.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys,

Looks like I will be hunting around Heyward again this year and curious to know what the regs. will be for that area. I read this thread and there is a lot of comments about northern areas of WI being BUCK only, and some that say the usual buck and doe tag will be issued. I arrowed my first buck EVER near Heyward two years ago on my Uncle's place. Just wanted to see how the herd might be that far north and what limits DNR has set for the area.

Any info. is grealy appreciated.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Pork_Chopper said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looks like I will be hunting around Heyward again this year and curious to know what the regs. will be for that area. I read this thread and there is a lot of comments about northern areas of WI being BUCK only, and some that say the usual buck and doe tag will be issued. I arrowed my first buck EVER near Heyward two years ago on my Uncle's place. Just wanted to see how the herd might be that far north and what limits DNR has set for the area.
> 
> Any info. is grealy appreciated.


You should be in a buck only area. You will receive a doe tag but it can only be used in the "central farmland zones". You may be able to purchase doe tags for your specific area, but they are limited. They go on sale next week.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Did some scouting yesterday and practice with my new stand. Only thing I saw was a kid scouting for deer lol.love public land. Also fund a deer that was dumped in the parking lot. Beheaded.probly a poacher.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Got all of our food plots up and a couple trails cameras out. Getting a lot of pictures of those worthless bear dogs! I am on a mission to catch a couple this year and get the owners charged with tresspassing. They have ZERO respect for private land


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

nelly23 said:


> Got all of our food plots up and a couple trails cameras out. Getting a lot of pictures of those worthless bear dogs! I am on a mission to catch a couple this year and get the owners charged with tresspassing. They have ZERO respect for private land


I have no issues with bear dogs. Get them on cam every once in a while. They aren't hurting anything related to your deer hunting. The dogs also can't tell private from public land.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

> I have no issues with bear dogs. Get them on cam every once in a while. They aren't hurting anything related to your deer hunting. The dogs also can't tell private from public land.


Your lucky. We are surrounded by them. How can you say they are not hurting our deer hunting?!?!?!?! Having dogs running around our trails and through our food plots won't hurt deer activity!?!?!?!? Not to mention the hunters coming after their dogs. Have you seen some of these guys?!?!?!? Lets just say they don't practice scent control, hell I don't think they shower more than once a month. Already contacted the DNR and sheriff and they have instructed us on what to do. If one of the dogs is on our land they can write the bear hunter a tresspassing ticket.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

And I am not some private land snob. We only have 44 acres and we always let guys track/recover deer on our land during the deer season(we are almost surrounded by public land). I just get really annoyed that the bear hunters and their dogs feel entitled to go where ever the heck they want.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

nelly23 said:


> And I am not some private land snob. We only have 44 acres and we always let guys track/recover deer on our land during the deer season(we are almost surrounded by public land). I just get really annoyed that the bear hunters and their dogs feel entitled to go where ever the heck they want.


I only own 37. S*** happens. I've talked to them about it. There's really nothing they can do to stop their dogs when on a bear. 

Do I like having dogs on my property? Not at all. Has it ever affected the deer in my area? Nope. The dogs are running bear, not deer. 

I'm just saying, the dog is not to blame. The owner, however can be. But like I stated before, it's almost impossible to get your dogs to stop at someone's property line when they are hot on a bear.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like this one got hurt.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

nothing too great this year yet, food plots just went in so we'll see what happens


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

WhacknstackWI said:


> You should be in a buck only area. You will receive a doe tag but it can only be used in the "central farmland zones". You may be able to purchase doe tags for your specific area, but they are limited. They go on sale next week.


Thanks for the info WhacknstackWI...good luck to you this season!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Got done planting food plots on Monday and checked cams. Got a couple decent bucks -- 2 8-pts and a 10 -- all 3.5 year olds, I believe. Nothing too special, but better than last year. Went driving around the backroads and saw some giants. I was able to film a few and am working on putting a video together of our summer preparations. 

I love this time of year. Planting food plots, getting stands hung in new spots, the excitement of the first couple card pulls, and very visible velvet bucks in the evenings.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Pork_Chopper said:


> Thanks for the info WhacknstackWI...good luck to you this season!


No problem. Good luck to you as well. I'll be watching for pics


----------



## buck_slayer735 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is one that I got on camera a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Some really long looking beams. Good luck


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Best ones so far.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Some good looking deer


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

this guy has been showing up quite a bit but getting nocturnal fast! Maybe its just the heat im thinking


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Tagged, cant wait!! 19 more days and supposed to be about 68 and sunny where I am at!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a beauty of a 10-pt showing up in daylight. Another nice 10 has been with him occasionally too. Less than three weeks until the opener!





































Also, my food plots I planted Aug. 11 are looking good so far with a couple rains.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Got this one and another strange one


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Heading up this weekend to check the cameras...will post them when I get back.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Checked my camera and new clover plot last night. It's looking good for being in a week. I got lucky with the rain we've had. Hopefully it keeps growing n turns out ok this fall.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Heading up this weekend to hang 2 stands and finish up the shoot house I built for my daughter. I also broke down and bought my first nice trail cam. I have my Plotwatcher on my MN property so I picked up a nice Cabela's brand camera. It will be out for 2 weeks before the season and hopefully I catch a nice buck on his feet.

Food plot is looking pretty good. I was suprised to see a 20x30 yard area of standing water last week! It is covering the area right in front of my daughters shoot house that I seeded with Biologic Maximum. I am not to worried as I still have a couple acres of beans and big and beasty.

Going to buy my tag tomorrow. Nothing like paying the high property taxes in WI and still getting hit with the NR tag fees.....


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

nelly23 where did you shoot that deer in your avatar?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice to have some rain.


----------



## smokey615 (Jun 20, 2012)

I just got back from my lease and found this joker. I think he's really old, but I'm not the best at aging.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

I shot him in IL


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Any velvet coming off?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

crappy pics. but one of these will probably be my freezer come October . I aint fussy .


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

^^ that one in the back is real nice!! 
Looks like you'll have to have me come over to shoot the second one for ya. Just pm the coordinates! Just kiddin, both are nice bucks.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Little over a week men bump this up


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Got my stands hung and blind finished last weekend. Finally got my cameras on the food plot. Plot looks great except the puddle has turned into a pond! Still plenty of food for the deer but guessing I lost out on 1/4 acre of fertilizer and seed. The goal is ot get my 14 year old daughter her first deer with the bow


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I am ready for it to be here! My 5 year old daughter is excited about going out again this year, I took her last year and had a great time with her. We didn't see any, of course one would have to be quiet to see deer LOL but I got her out anyways! I have an 11 acre lot that I take her out on and there is an obscene amount of deer out there (mostly does though (I only hunt for meat so it works for me LOL)).


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Luke M said:


> I am ready for it to be here! My 5 year old daughter is excited about going out again this year, I took her last year and had a great time with her. We didn't see any, of course one would have to be quiet to see deer LOL but I got her out anyways! I have an 11 acre lot that I take her out on and there is an obscene amount of deer out there (mostly does though (I only hunt for meat so it works for me LOL)).


My boy is 4 and all excited to go out hunting with me this year. Took him a few times last fall and this spring for turkeys, it's amazing what kind of sounds come out of grunt tubes and turkey calls when a 4yr old is in control of them. We don't see much but it's a lot of fun


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Bergs said:


> My boy is 4 and all excited to go out hunting with me this year. Took him a few times last fall and this spring for turkeys, it's amazing what kind of sounds come out of grunt tubes and turkey calls when a 4yr old is in control of them. We don't see much but it's a lot of fun


Just about choked on my soda here!! I know the feeling about the calls, my kids (at the time 1 and 4) found my coyote call! I still haven't gotten all of my hearing back yet!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Couple pics from my recent card pull. Love seeing the big guys in the food plots during the day!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

High of 60° on the 13th :blob1:


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Challenger said:


> High of 60° on the 13th :blob1:


Man I hope it stays that way!!


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Challenger said:


> High of 60° on the 13th :blob1:


I like that!


----------



## Peter K (Jan 27, 2014)

High of 57 for me, unfortunately 15 my winds with 34 my gusts! I hope that wind dies down. Going up tomorrow to check cameras so I hope to have some pictures to post.......


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Go Pack Go


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Kenobowman said:


> Go Pack Go


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dang it!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Kenobowman said:


> Go Pack Go


Hell ya


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Or not


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Challenger said:


> High of 60° on the 13th :blob1:


Lovin it


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Forecast looks great


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

As long as it is below 70 I will be sitting over the apple trees. I have been really slacking this year though. Been shooting too many 3d shoots instead of scouting. Get another stand up this weekend and should be ready to go.


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

Waupaca County forecast for opening morning!!! I know it's hard to take any forecast beyond a couple of days very seriously but I'm really hoping this is close to reality.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Heck yeah. Can you imagine seeing your breathe opening morning?


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I have to work Saturday morning. But the rest of the weekend I'll be in the stand.


----------



## red oak (Sep 10, 2008)

40 is going to feel like 20


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

Here are a few nice ones from my 30 acres in central WI


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

And lastly here are the 2 on my hit list this fall


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Just a few more days for us Wisconsin boys!! Good luck this season guys. Stay safe.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Gettin closer. Looks the the forecast is holding for now.....


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

Weather is looking to be nothing short of perfect


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't wait for this cold front should be a good opening weekend. Good luck to all please be safe out there.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Brother pulled my card for me on our property in Cushing yesterday. Lots of does and fawns. A few smaller bucks. They seem to be hitting the beans hard. With the S wind this saturday I won't be able to hunt. We only have 1 S wind stand so I will put my daughter in the stand and hope for the best!


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

Wow, I woke up this morning and man it was chilly! It got me so excited. Good luck guys, can't wait to see some pics... and hopefully have a rack in my hands.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Seriously, does anyone remember an opening weekend with weather this good?


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

ozzz said:


> Seriously, does anyone remember an opening weekend with weather this good?


I can't. Simply amazing. Normally it's 80 it seems


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

ozzz said:


> Seriously, does anyone remember an opening weekend with weather this good?


I dont and the worst part is that I cant be out hunting this weekend...... I hate when someone else makes commitments for you.....


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

swwishooter said:


> I dont and the worst part is that I cant be out hunting this weekend...... I hate when someone else makes commitments for you.....


You need to have a serious conversation with someone


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Ha everyone knows im hunting this weekend and man o man there saying FROST tomorrow morning!


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

got to ride tomorrow at Fall Ride, but I'm in a tree on Sunday morning


----------



## ditty1919 (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ditty1919 (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice bachelor party I found.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Cant wait to get out in a tree tomorrow morning


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Workin till 11 tonight. Going to be a early morning for me lol


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Still got too much meat , gettin there but i have set my own rules b-4 killin another . I know all these buck stickers are burnin a hole in my backtag holder. Good luck to all that get out and let the air out of them . I will quietly sit on the bench and wait my turn eating venison til im blue in the face. Besides i like hanging temps not just cool .(high of 42)


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I haven't hunted an early season morning in years but with this cool weather it can most certainly pay off. Good luck to all and lets get some posts from the stand tomorrow guys. Wisconsin brotherhood the season is here!


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

My buddies and I just arrived in trempealeau county for the weekend. Headed out in the morning and couldn't ask for better weather thats for sure. Hope to see some success pictures tomorrow! Goodluck everyone!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

amaasbball1 said:


> My buddies and I just arrived in trempealeau county for the weekend. Headed out in the morning and couldn't ask for better weather thats for sure. Hope to see some success pictures tomorrow! Goodluck everyone!


Goodluck buddy im hunting the morning in west Salem in the morning and lacrosse in afternoon


----------



## Ryan911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good luck out there in the morning all!!! Having a house full of daughters and a wife working saturday this week is stopping me from getting in the stand for this year's opener. I will be watching these threads and sitting there jealous!!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

lakertown24 said:


> Goodluck buddy im hunting the morning in west Salem in the morning and lacrosse in afternoon


Ah my home town, born and raised for several years in Lacrosse! Miss that town sometimes!

Good luck to all, I cant wait. Last year I had a doe on the ground by 07:15 opening day. Hoping to do the same this year (weather it be buck or doe) and then spend time for something nice.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking to be good ladies! On my drive from point to Marion around 2pm after classes were done counted 6 trucks parked on the side of the roads with guys either building, unloading, or carrying stands walking in to hang sets. Nothing like last minute right? Lol on the bright side had a bunch of does and fawns and a couple baskets feeding in the clover plot that is in the front yard of our property cabin and were in there early around 3 30. Morning sit should be a good one! May your arrows fly true and blood trails be short!


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

lakertown24 said:


> Goodluck buddy im hunting the morning in west Salem in the morning and lacrosse in afternoon


Have any luck? I'm from West Salem and hunt property in Black River Falls and Eleva Strum area. Didn't see anything this morning..headed back out this afternoon.


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> Tell me about it, take all the gun seasons out except the regular 9 day, make a preference point system for non-residents, and give out 2 bucks tags without having to earn one. Wisconsin would be on the top again if they did that, but thats of course a perfect world.


So i live out of state, but own a cabin in NW Wisconsin, I have hunted there all my life, pay property taxes there, and already pay nearly $200 each for my archery and gun tags. Now you think I should have to buy preference points and not get to hunt there every year? F U


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

With the exception of land owners, unless your from Illinois then you can stay out for all I care


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> With the exception of land owners, unless your from Illinois then you can stay out for all I care


Just out of curiosity, why does illinois get a pass?


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

And just asking, I own land so already have pass from you.


----------



## woodDB (Feb 15, 2010)

northwoodsbucks said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does illinois get a pass?


I think he was saying the typical Chicago crowed can go pound sand. I swear, the chip on most of the FIB's I come across is huge, almost rivals the turds from Boston & NY. Funny thing is Chicago is pit compared to those towns... Moved here from Portland (OR) and lived near Boston for stint... Chicago's a dump; always makes me laugh when I see a dude in a Bears hat strutting around a N. WI shop acting like he's the shiz...

That's great if you own a cabin and I agree you should get resident status if you pay property taxes to the state...that said, hopefully you don't drive like the other IL *****hats that attempt to pass the string of 8 cars on WI 2-lane highways.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

amaasbball1 said:


> Have any luck? I'm from West Salem and hunt property in Black River Falls and Eleva Strum area. Didn't see anything this morning..headed back out this afternoon.


No luck this morning. In stand in lacrosse now I expect to see a few this evening.


----------



## KurtisH (Oct 2, 2005)

northwoodsbucks said:


> So i live out of state, but own a cabin in NW Wisconsin, I have hunted there all my life, pay property taxes there, and already pay nearly $200 each for my archery and gun tags. Now you think I should have to buy preference points and not get to hunt there every year? F U



Yeah that's only acceptable in Iowa


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

KurtisH said:


> Yeah that's only acceptable in Iowa


Dosnt seem he was telling Chicago to pound sand, seems like they are ok with him, anyone else is a problem.

Anyway yes Iowas rule is wrong, if you want to hunt here you should be able too. I will not argue that for a second. Its BS.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Bucks are moving just had a 120 and 130 come in...


----------



## sbaumann14 (Mar 24, 2009)

almost smoked a doe on the bike 20min ago....would you guys start shooting these things for Christ sake??


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

woodDB said:


> I think he was saying the typical Chicago crowed can go pound sand. I swear, the chip on most of the FIB's I come across is huge, almost rivals the turds from Boston & NY. Funny thing is Chicago is pit compared to those towns... Moved here from Portland (OR) and lived near Boston for stint... Chicago's a dump; always makes me laugh when I see a dude in a Bears hat strutting around a N. WI shop acting like he's the shiz...
> 
> That's great if you own a cabin and I agree you should get resident status if you pay property taxes to the state...that said, hopefully you don't drive like the other IL *****hats that attempt to pass the string of 8 cars on WI 2-lane highways.


Thanks but im not from IL, I was raised in Baldwin WI, lived in the TC for awhile, and live in IA atm.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Seen a picture of a nice buck shot in sw Wisconsin this morning. I sat and didn't see anything, then again I had enough squirrel hunters by me for the deer to avoid the area for a couple days.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

lakertown24 said:


> No luck this morning. In stand in lacrosse now I expect to see a few this evening.


Chris Hood killed a giant near la crosse tonight.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Worst opening day I have had yet!! LOL I got into a fight with a squirrel and lost at around 08:30. Never had a squirrel attack me like this in a tree before, he jumped on my back and started scratching and what felt like running around. I got him off and he jumped on my left arm and ran across my chest to my other arm and gone *** happened! Called it a day after that and still trying to figure out what happened, the squirrel shouldn't have had any babies around.

Hope everyone else had a great opening day though!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Luke , go back with a ..22 and get even . Crazy stuff right there.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Luke , go back with a ..22 and get even . Crazy stuff right there.


I always carry the 9mm with me (been followed by a wolf twice to the tree stand) but close quarters made it impossible to utilize. I hope it doesn't happen again, though I wont be hunting that stand much at all as its my wifes cousins stand and he was nice enough to let me use it for archery until they get some corn off by my stands.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

northwoodsbucks said:


> So i live out of state, but own a cabin in NW Wisconsin, I have hunted there all my life, pay property taxes there, and already pay nearly $200 each for my archery and gun tags. Now you think I should have to buy preference points and not get to hunt there every year? F U


And.... that's not Iowa??? Never mind we pay 3 times that.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

northwoodsbucks said:


> Dosnt seem he was telling Chicago to pound sand, seems like they are ok with him, anyone else is a problem.
> 
> Anyway yes Iowas rule is wrong, if you want to hunt here you should be able too. I will not argue that for a second. Its BS.


No, what I meant was anyone from illinois can pound sand.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Sat last night saw 22 doe/fawns and 2 small bucks. Hopefully I'll get out tonight but we'll see what the packer game has to offer.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Passed a nice 8 and saw 4 dinks this morning. 7 does opening day between morning and evening sits. Was looking forward to tonight but the wife called me home for daddy duty.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

I was hunting up by Phillips the last 2 days. I saw a spike, a doe, a fawn, a PO'd chipmunk, red fox and a black bear. Kind of a quiet weekend, but the weather was great. 

Let's hope the packers game can make the weekend end on a good note.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

northwoodsbucks said:


> Dosnt seem he was telling Chicago to pound sand, seems like they are ok with him, anyone else is a problem.
> 
> Anyway yes Iowas rule is wrong, if you want to hunt here you should be able too. I will not argue that for a second. Its BS.


You are one of the sensible ones! Most in Iowa are completely against out of state land owners being able to hunt their own land every year, despite the fact that they pay their fair share of taxes. I think its BS and if you own land (maybe a minimum acreage can be set) then you should get resident privileges at resident prices or at the very least NR prices but at least no waiting/pref point BS. 

Anyway, back to the point of the thread- good luck and be safe out there! I haven't been out yet and am not sure if I will make it out until late October. I didn't even out out a camera until last week but hopefully the lack of activity will keep the. Big boys around until I'm able to hunt!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Nothing going on in northeastern Marathon county. Sat my 40 acre chunk Saturday and Sunday. ....nothing but squirrels


----------



## vshockey10 (Aug 13, 2013)

Packers started rough but came through ! And the bears are getting smoked...


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

northwoodsbucks said:


> And just asking, I own land so already have pass from you.


I wish your state would reciprocate.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Slow for me in waupaca county


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

Waupaca County saw 1 moving through thicket yesterday afternoon. Other than that nothing. Very slow


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

vshockey10 said:


> Packers started rough but came through ! And the bears are getting smoked...


Well, that didn't last til the end.....


----------



## vshockey10 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sob I see that. I passed out and they were loosing big


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

I only sat on saturday night with my daughter in the Cushing area. Saw 6. 3 does and 3 fawns. No bucks and no shots. Thinking of heading back up Wed


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Garceau said:


> Chris Hood killed a giant near la crosse tonight.


Pics.


----------



## marzo91 (Aug 17, 2004)

amaasbball1 said:


> Have any luck? I'm from West Salem and hunt property in Black River Falls and Eleva Strum area. Didn't see anything this morning..headed back out this afternoon.



West Salem... Gorgeous country!! My dad raced there for years. We did some racing at the speedway years ago. Some of the best short-trackers in the nation came through there.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Wife and I sat Saturday afternoon only. We saw 16 deer total. 7 bucks, 5 does and 4 fawns. Of the bucks there were 2 basket 8 pointers.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Bump this up


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

PY Bucks said:


> Pics.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Garceau said:


> View attachment 2043348
> 
> 
> View attachment 2043350


Wow!! Great buck


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Pumped I get my NW wind ive been waiting for tomorrow evening, im going in for the kill. Fingers crossed one of the shooters on camera shows up to get a drink at the pond


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

By the way nice buck there ^


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Just to be clear.....that buck is not mine. Thats Chris Hood. Someone above asked for a pic.

I wish it was mine.....lol


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

N/NE wind tonight is perfect for my food plot shoot house. Going to sit with my brother tonight and we are both on doe patrol....


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Good morning sit so far in NW Marathon county. 2 does so far


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Saw 5 last night. Acting very skiddish, wind was swirling, none of the 5 came into the food plot. Going to stay away for a week or so and hunt MN


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Saw 7. No bucks. Had a chance at a nice doe, but my god the two fawns with her had to be just out of spots. Just watched the show instead.


----------



## Cunit2254 (Feb 19, 2013)

Southern WI buck


----------



## ozziegoesyard16 (Aug 7, 2006)

took this does opening morning in Waushara county, saw a total of 5 deer (3 does, 1 fawn and a very nice buck that wouldn't come in) and 5 nice turkeys (no shot on the turkeys though) all on public land. I actually saw more deer on opening day than I did all of last year (normally hunt close to home in Kenosha County for most of the year).


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Heading to my private land in Waushara cty tonight for the weekend.

Hoping the weather holds out


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Wednesday afternoon, 1810. 137 4/8, my best ever.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Going to hit my doe honey hole on Saturday evening! A friend of mine owns 11 acres in Green Lake County and has given me permission to remove as many doe as I can so he doesn't hit them with his cars anymore LOL. The poor guy last year alone hit 5 deer between him and his fiancé. I hope it will be a good evening for it!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Some nice deer guys! Congrats! !


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Another disappointing card pull. 2 properties and no big ones yet showing up . I have a few spots i will just hunt because i know what should be there . Bunch of dorks around . Dang skeeters got terrible again. c'mon Oct. - Nov. !!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful day that sit, can't believe the amount of tracks at the foot of the stand!!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Got a big raccoon but I didn't see any deer. Fun anyways!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Out again in Marathon county. Got wet this morning, now rain has stopped. Called in a bobcat to about 5 yards about an hour ago using a fawn distress call. Coolest thing ever. He spotted me but still just sat there, pretty much under my stand for about 5 minutes, trying to figure out what I was I guess. 

No deer yet. Will sit for a bit yet and then come back this evening. Sorry for the long post. Something I figured I'd share


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Went to check and move stands last night. Figured we had all the rain coming might as well. First stand had a scrape line running under it with a big track in it. So I got out of there. I pulled the kids ladder stand and moved it to its new home. I made her do all the trimming and pruning so she knows all the work involved. Decided to treat her to dinner for her hard work. Saw at least 15 deer in the 1 mile drive home. As we were heading home from getting dinner and glassing she looks in the field and says Dad another deer just walked out into the field. I take a quick peek with the binos and out walks a giant 8 pushin 150 inches and just perfect. And the good news he was walking towards my stand when we drove away.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

lakertown24 said:


> Pumped I get my NW wind ive been waiting for tomorrow evening, im going in for the kill. Fingers crossed one of the shooters on camera shows up to get a drink at the pond


forgot to post at this thread but I did get the one I was after, he did come to the pond. The wind was bad all afternoon but switched the last 2hrs of the evening so that's when I headed in and sure enough he was bedding close by due to the wind being in his favor little did he know the wind was gonna change and id be there waiting for him


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

This little guy came for a visit. A half dozen does walked by. I think the big boys are on night shift. I'll give it a sit tonight. Just in case


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

lakertown24 said:


> forgot to post at this thread but I did get the one I was after, he did come to the pond. The wind was bad all afternoon but switched the last 2hrs of the evening so that's when I headed in and sure enough he was bedding close by due to the wind being in his favor little did he know the wind was gonna change and id be there waiting for him
> View attachment 2046774


That is a super Buck! Congrats to you sir.


----------



## marzo91 (Aug 17, 2004)

Bones816 said:


> Wednesday afternoon, 1810. 137 4/8, my best ever.


Nice bucks guys. The short hair on the early season capes make gorgeous mounts.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Anyone been seeing anything this week. I've been off all week hunting Jackson county and with the warm temps and south winds haven't seen a lot. From what I've seen deer numbers dont look good over this way, probably the reason we're buck only


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hunted hard the first two weeks of season but now with this warm up and the mosquitoes worse than i have seen in a while this late into the year im saying screw it. Time to go musky fishing and stop at the wausau snowmobile grass drags/swap meet this weekend instead of bow hunting. Good luck to those braving the heat and skeeters.


----------



## scott t (Jun 22, 2013)

September 23 at 8 pm. Not what I was hoping to have on cam.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

scott t said:


> September 23 at 8 pm. Not what I was hoping to have on cam.
> View attachment 2050346


Never good no matter what time of year. Now definitely isn't good though.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

Filmed on an old farm Marquette County on opening weekend in a ground blind. I saw about 20 deer opening evening.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Wednesday was good. Saw 3 bucks they where still hanging out together. I missed a 9 point in the high 130 low 140s. Had the farmer next door coming towards my stand on a tractor ( twice he has spooked good deer on me out of this stand dumb luck) and spooked the 9 a little. I rushed the yardage on my rangefinder and got a bad reading. Not the end of the world glad i missed and not hit high. Then my luck got worse climbed down at closing and snuck away from where the deer ran and walked into the giant everyone is after I saw him at about 60 yards and I froze after a short stare down he looked away and I took a knee. He then walked up to me and got with in 25 yards before he figured me out. I talked to the neighbor turns out the 9 point I missed is the big guys buddy. He has a bunch of pics of those two together. If I would of waited the big guy probably of followed the 9 out into the field instead of slipping around me. Oops. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bjcoenen (Aug 13, 2009)

Slowest stay to a bow season here in Waupaca County on my private land so far. Also I have my best ever food plot (little kill plot in an opening in the middle of my thick hardwoods) with the greenest, most lush clovers/chicory/radishes I have ever seen. Had 700+ pics a week all summer of all kinds of deer. Does with fawns, dork bucks, big shooter bucks etc. Then a few days before the opener everything just stopped. Only pictures I'm getting is a mature doe at 3am every couple days. I don't know what the deal is but it sucks. When/Why are they not hammering the clover plot? The heat and bees and skeeters are just about unbearable even with the thermacell running hard constantly.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Hunting your plot too much?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Luke M said:


> Got a big raccoon but I didn't see any deer. Fun anyways!


OOoooops , it opens middle of October .


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

dorkbuck33 said:


> OOoooops , it opens middle of October .


Never said I shot it, just that I got a big raccoon. I don't hunt them, my family members used to but I have no use for them!


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Hunted in Jefferson County this past weekend. I scared up a doe late Saturday morning went I went in for lunch. When I went back out in the afternoon I was about 3/4 of the way up my tree stand when another Doe walked up on me. I stopped, she looked at me then turned and ran. *Sigh* I should have stayed out all day...

Sunday I didn't see anything but a **** and an Owl. I still have seen only doe on the land I am hunting in Jefferson County since opening weekend, hoping when October rolls around I will see some bucks chasing. NOTHING has touched the food plot I have either, except some ***** and turkeys. I am waiting for the first hard frost. 

Joe


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Still just waiting , temps are heading in the right direction now . 2 more weeks and its time to start killing . Looking for that high of 42 degrees , i like hanging em and i still have some meat . For now just shooting fall league and prep work . Got 3 cams out yet and getting curious thats for sure . Dorks beware - im comin !


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Still just waiting , temps are heading in the right direction now . 2 more weeks and its time to start killing . Looking for that high of 42 degrees , i like hanging em and i still have some meat . For now just shooting fall league and prep work . Got 3 cams out yet and getting curious thats for sure . Dorks beware - im comin !


Hey dorkbuck33. 
What kind of Fall league you shooting? Our broadhead league ended the week before season opened. Was looking for another league to shoot during the hunting season. Gives me a reason to have to shoot during the week while waiting for spot league to start.


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

I also hunt Jackson County where its buck only. I haven't really noticed a decline in deer numbers on my cameras this year but I've heard from others that the numbers are down a little. Do you usually have good deer numbers where you hunt? I typically have 5-6 bucks on camera with 2 or 3 in the 110 to 130 inch range. Nothing to brag about but better than some I assume.
Hopefully this cold/rain front will get them moving. 



wi_drenxl said:


> Anyone been seeing anything this week. I've been off all week hunting Jackson county and with the warm temps and south winds haven't seen a lot. From what I've seen deer numbers dont look good over this way, probably the reason we're buck only


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

amaasbball1 said:


> I also hunt Jackson County where its buck only. I haven't really noticed a decline in deer numbers on my cameras this year but I've heard from others that the numbers are down a little. Do you usually have good deer numbers where you hunt? I typically have 5-6 bucks on camera with 2 or 3 in the 110 to 130 inch range. Nothing to brag about but better than some I assume.
> Hopefully this cold/rain front will get them moving.


I hunt the eastern side of the county, probably 95% of my hunting on is on public grounds. I got a few what I would call decent bucks on camera but nothing to Bragg about. The numbers seem down to me, the few people I've talked to that hunt the area haven't really seen much. 

Its tough to say with all the bear baiters out, hope that helps the deer hunting once bear season is over. 

I did find a good number of winter/wolf kills when I was scouting this spring so I think the winter was pretty hard on them


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Sat tonight to try for some cold front action. Had a fork about a month ahead of schedule. Dogging a few does and grunting. Before 5pm. I was hoping the big not would be walking but he wasn't.


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

Went out yesterday evening. No movement at all. The beans have turned brown. They may have moved to the corn. I thought a cool evening would have something moving. Rain coming again. Looks like next week for another try.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

My brother shot his first WI buck with a crossbow last week. My Dad hunted sunday and didn't see anything due to the bear hunters running dogs close to our land. I think bear season is over now so I will start hunting next week. Haven't checked my camera in a while. Hoping with this cold weather the deer will be hitting the food plot a little earlier. We are the only food in the area but it has been slow so far. Once the browse is gone it should pick up


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Sat in SW corner of the state last night, and there was no movement last night. I could smell one right after dark,.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Saturday could be good with a high of 49*. With fly fishing closing yesterday, I'm finally in bowhunting mode. Need to check cams and see what's out there. 
The outfitter next door shot one of the best bucks we've had on camera on opening weekend. Kind of a bummer but what can you do.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm liking the cold front moving through, I'll be out saturday and sunday evening


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

They're talking snow Friday night/sat morn.! I'm liking the sound of that.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

They are talking 50's here in southeast WI this weekend. It should be nice chilly weather in the mornings.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Ill be out sat but will be hanging up the bow for the duck opener.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Sure was a windy one tonight, I seem to have sat in a squirrel frolicking zone. It's where all the squirrels come to frolick


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Took my 5 year old daughter out tonight, didn't see anything but we had fun watching the squirrels!


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

*Wife's first archery deer -10/3/14*


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

First WI deer! Now I can focus on finding a buck.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Changing it up a bit. Hunting from the ground tonight in the corner of an old cow pasture that butts up to a soy bean field.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

tag


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Seen 7 deer between the morning and evening sits with only one 2.5 yr buck. He was small for his age, but had good body size.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Saw 5 tonight. Will try the same spot tomorrow


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Does and fawns have been hammering my winter rye and radish plot. Should only get better with everything else starting to turn brown.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Went out last weekend when it was hot. Had a small six bed down by me 15 yards away lol. Also a nice doe who is now in my freezer came by. First deer seen at 530. I know guys hate the hot weather, but I've always had deer seen early during it. That being said, I'm not a big fan of sweating in the stand. Thank god for the thermacell.


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hunted Monroe county this weekend and started seeing rubs showing up and had a fork grunting and chasing a doe. Seems early but the young ones always seem to get excited long before the does actually go into heat. Gotta love this weather! Anyone else seeing any early rut activity?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

amaasbball1 said:


> Hunted Monroe county this weekend and started seeing rubs showing up and had a fork grunting and chasing a doe. Seems early but the young ones always seem to get excited long before the does actually go into heat. Gotta love this weather! Anyone else seeing any early rut activity?


I too had a fork grunting and pushing does last Tuesday evening. Jefferson county.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Same in Tremp. Cty this weekend. The young bucks are starting to get "Randy".


----------



## Antlers&Jesus (Sep 29, 2014)

Killed my first buck today. Had a nice thread about it, that got deleted because of some jerks.


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

Does and yearlings last night at last light. No horns around yet.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

One doe way out in crp. A pair of beautiful wood ducks close by, and a mink right under stand. The moon was huge last night.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Antlers&Jesus said:


> Killed my first buck today. Had a nice thread about it, that got deleted because of some jerks.


Congrats bud!


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Sat last night at the spot I've been trying to keep out of. Had three OLD does, I mean slobbin does and a year and a half old does. Weird not any fawns with them considering four adult does. Also had a spike with a weird set of horns and a limp come by. Could tell he has been hit by a car in the past. Seemed to manage himself very well and all of his senses were there. He knew I was around somehow. Never had a shot to take him and put him out of his misery but it was very cool to see the little food plot come alive all at once. Shot a doe Saturday morning in the snow, so I wasn't about to shoot another doe quiet yet. All five of the deer last night were eating brown dead beans, and they have been for about 2 weeks. Starting to wonder about this whole deer moving on to corn once the beans turn thing seeing as there are plenty of corn fields around for them to not want to eat out of brown beans...maybe I'm just a lucky one who gets the deer who likes eating whatever is in this honey hole of a field.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I've got a question thought maybe one of my fellow Wisconsin hunters could help me out
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2337123


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Sat on Sunday morning and night, and between the 2 sits I seen 7 deer (1 buck, 3 does, and 3 unknowns). Ended up shooting a mature doe at last night, as I was out of venison. This weekend coming up is looking to be good again, and could kind of kick start this rut a little bit.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Antlers&Jesus said:


> Killed my first buck today. Had a nice thread about it, that got deleted because of some jerks.


It was more likely deleted because it was all a lie and you used another persons pictures as your own but thats a minor detail. 

As for my Wisconsin hunting I have yet to make it to the woods and am going to be with the family in the Dells this weekend. After I get back from vacation it should be time to kick it into gear and get a few sits in. I hunt a relatively small parcel (27 acres) so staying out as long as possible can be a good thing. The neighbors put a lot of people in the woods which usually pressures the deer to our woods but its still a little early for them to be hitting the woods in full force. The weather certainly feels like hunting season though!

Good luck to all those hunting this week- stay safe and shoot straight!


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

I am planning to head out tonight after work in Jefferson County, check the trail cams and hunt for an hour or two. I will be out again this weekend. I have noticed that the Turkeys have been frequenting the area I hunt pretty hard. They walked under my stand on Sunday evening and made a huge ruckus. So far I have only seen a few doe, but I have cornfields on 2 sides where I hear a lot of movement. I was thinking about setting up a couple of mock scrapes, any pointers on setting one up?


----------



## brando75 (Sep 19, 2010)

in for future


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Found this guy on my trail cam last night, I need to lower the cam a little bit. Suddenly in the last week, I have seen tons of Does on my trail cam and the first buck has appeared. This is in Jefferson County. Only problem, they come between 8-10PM, then again at 3AM-5:30AM. What is everyone else using for tactics to bring in their WI deer? What is everyone doing now that the pre-rut is about to start?


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

anybody hear anything about a monster buck shot near Cambria in the last couple days? I saw a pic on one of our truck drivers phones and it's a beast! he got the pic from another guy but the pic was taken by the back door of the Dump in Cambria...


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Esteban9770 said:


> anybody hear anything about a monster buck shot near Cambria in the last couple days? I saw a pic on one of our truck drivers phones and it's a beast! he got the pic from another guy but the pic was taken by the back door of the Dump in Cambria...


Nothing here but I am pretty far away. I have a friend in Cambria though so I'll ask if she's heard anything.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Haven't been seeing squat cept turks the last few sits....


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

joe_it said:


> Suddenly in the last week, I have seen tons of Does on my trail cam and the first buck has appeared. Only problem, they come between 8-10PM, then again at 3AM-5:30AM. What is everyone else using for tactics to bring in their WI deer? What is everyone doing now that the pre-rut is about to start?


If they're there at 5:30am & 8pm, they're bedding nearby. Study the trail cam pics and notice the direction they're coming from in the evenings and direction they're heading in the morning. That will point you to the area they are bedding. Bring in another camera 50 yds or so in that direction and try to pinpoint that area even more. Or hang a stand as they could be staging prior to entering the area where your camera is.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Esteban9770 said:


> anybody hear anything about a monster buck shot near Cambria in the last couple days? I saw a pic on one of our truck drivers phones and it's a beast! he got the pic from another guy but the pic was taken by the back door of the Dump in Cambria...


I seen on face book this morning the pics of a 219 shot in shawno county. I probally shouldnt steal the pics though but i saw it on wiscon whitetail face book page.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

jerkeife said:


> Nothing here but I am pretty far away. I have a friend in Cambria though so I'll ask if she's heard anything.


She hasn't heard anything about it.


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

wipy said:


> I seen on face book this morning the pics of a 219 shot in shawno county. I probally shouldnt steal the pics though but i saw it on wiscon whitetail face book page.


Trying to find that facebook page and I'm not having any luck. You might have to steal the pic for me


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wisconsin Woods & Whitetail's facebook page.


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Got it. That's a dandy. Thanks stick


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

does it have a drop tine "club" off his right beam, and a curved spike coming up from near his left base?

I can't get on FB here at work so I can't see the page you're referencing


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure what you would call it. The right side G2 looks like it has 6 pts on it alone. Kind of looks like it shoots straight out the back off the base of the G2. Left side looks to do the same thing. Hard to tell from the pics but I'm pretty sure it has over 20 pts


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

home now so I could check...not the same buck...still a dandy!


----------



## Grunt (Aug 5, 2003)

Interesting Wisconsin crash calendar from 2011...checkout the deer crashes by date. 
http://www.ghsa.org/html/resources/files/pdf/showcase/wi1.pdf

Anyone hunt the Mt. Horeb area? I will be hunting there (private land) for the first time. How is the hunting in this area? PM me if you have any info.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Used to hunt Mt. Horeb and Black Earth areas. Beautiful country. Just too far for me now. Be patient and smart. There are some big ones out that way.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Subscribing. Heading to Grant county tomorrow to take the godson (age 10) on his first deer hunt (youth season this weekend). I might get a chance to sit with my bow once or twice if his Dad is being the mentor. I'll be back November 1st to hit it hard.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

I need to get my license ,reading all these posts are getting me fire up.did check the trail cam a week or so ago and got some nice one on there..


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Went out tonight. Saw a dinky buck out of range any way.a doe walked in at twenty yards and it ducked my arrow. Clean miss.it was my second ever shot on a deer with archery equipment. How do you guys stay calm. Im still real shaky.i went threw my checklist in my mind?


----------



## windknot69 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wildernessninja, if I ever stop getting excited and lose that shaky feeling, it'll be time for me to quit hunting[emoji12]
Hang in there, it gets easier!


----------



## dab65blue (Sep 6, 2008)

Taking a break from bowhunting this coming weekend- Youth rifle hunt going on. May just go for a ride see who's hunting. Scout a little for next week.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

dab65blue said:


> Taking a break from bowhunting this coming weekend- Youth rifle hunt going on. May just go for a ride see who's hunting. Scout a little for next week.


I'm around St. Germain grouse hunting for the weekend for the same reason. Just doing something different.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

going out again this evening with the gf to try and get her first bow kill, didn't see anything at all yesterday evening maybe due to the very calm wind.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

I was out yesterday and this morning in Jefferson Cty, I've only seen Turkeys. I built 6 mock scrapes yesterday, we will see if the Bucks react. On a good note, the corn is starting to come down!!!


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

The godson saw a big 10 and 2 does this morning in Grant county. First sit on this property. No good shots for the 10 year old.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Passed a 2 yr old last night saw a bunch of does no shooters seen.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Seen 3bucks last night feeding and sparing in the beans.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Its very calm here in Iowa county tonight. First sit since killing a deer here on Sunday. I think its to calm for the deer to move tonight.


----------



## boelrich2 (Sep 27, 2006)

bucks are wayyyyyy wayyyyyyyy down up north. I havnt seen a set of antlers yet. Lots of does and fawns. Gonna be a very long year if this keeps up. Id rather shoot a doe if I could just to put meat in the freezer since I am getting low. This sucks. The DNR should have made it you get 1 tag. Shoot what you want. Not just bucks only. What happens when the majority of the bucks are gone? Whats gonna breed the does?


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Had a 6 walk up on me tonight in Jefferson Cty. He was about 15 feet from me, stared at me for 20 seconds, then slowly walked away.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

My 10 year old Godson shot a meaty 6 tonight. Great experience. Right in the heart too.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw a nice 8 point last night and some does with fawns tonight. Great weekend to be in the woods.


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

Couple of trail cam pics from the last few days. These are three different bucks.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Looking for someone to come hunt with you?



adamst said:


> Couple of trail cam pics from the last few days. These are three different bucks.


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

Im amazed with the amount of deer we saw last year, was a rough year that we constantly have these deer on camera. There still pretty nocturnal but November is fast approaching.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Any body want to age this deer?







I am guessing he is a fat 3yr old.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice Bucks.




adamst said:


> Couple of trail cam pics from the last few days. These are three different bucks.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Lots of scrapes showing up in Dane co. now - still waiting to go , i'm anxious but in no hurry.


----------



## giffman36 (Nov 5, 2012)

shot this buck in winnebago county public land on 10-9. Seen 20 doe's and 2 bucks this guy got an arrow at 14 yards


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice job congrats on the kill


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats Giff!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice buck!


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

can't shoot the big guys if you shoot the little guys ,congrats on your kill


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bumping this back up for more success stories and what everyone's seeing in WI


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Really seems like the bigger bucks have been on the move more. Time to start ramping up that rut state if mind.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

May actually get out this weekend....


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

If you haven't seen the post, a nice buck was harvested out of Jefferson Cty over the weekend.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2340669


----------



## c1090c (Apr 26, 2007)

hunterdan49 said:


> can't shoot the big guys if you shoot the little guys ,congrats on your kill


Really?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

c1090c said:


> Really?


Agreed, that was a pretty stupid thing to say. Unless he meant it as he must have passed smaller bucks to get that one?


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Got out this mourning in the drizzle or scattered rain, it did both.i was in my spot and set up by 5am.ten min in heard somthing moving around could real see it.heard some noises for the next 15 min and it seemed real close then nothing more.it started to rain so decided I would hang my hat over the cam of my bow.just then a deer bolted from right under my stand like a horse.scared the crap out of me.Then right befor shooting hrs 4 doe walked right under me.one hung around to staair and stop her feet a while.pin on sight couldnt light up and she didnt offer a shot.


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Anybody hunt in SW Wisconsin? I normally hunt in Adams county on a buddy's land but thinking about trying some public around here when I can't get up there on the weekends.


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

Checking in from Green County. Cameras are showing good deer movement and bucks starting to move a little bit more. Saw an increase in scrapes and rubs as of last weekend. Bean and corn harvest is in full tilt! Probably won't be in the stand for two weekends because I'm traveling for work. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dassoj15 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks goodoldgus I hunt in green lake county and was wondering. I'll be out the next three weekends so we will see what is going on


----------



## Snoeman79 (Aug 26, 2013)

Got this guy last night in winnebago county. Watched him make a rub about 80 yards away for a half hour. Gave him a grunt and he wandered his way over to 20 yards. My second year bow hunting and my second buck.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Anyone else here rumor of possible state record shot near Beaver Dam? Saw pics. Typ. 6x6.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

PY Bucks said:


> Anyone else here rumor of possible state record shot near Beaver Dam? Saw pics. Typ. 6x6.


Im about 10 minutes away from Beaver Dam & haven't heard anything yet. Will definitely keep my ears open though! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## WI_Deer_Hunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Snoeman79 said:


> Got this guy last night in winnebago county. Watched him make a rub about 80 yards away for a half hour. Gave him a grunt and he wandered his way over to 20 yards. My second year bow hunting and my second buck.


:cheers::thumbs_up


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Big Timber said:


> Im about 10 minutes away from Beaver Dam & haven't heard anything yet. Will definitely keep my ears open though! Thanks for the heads up!


Pm sent.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Heading to the lease tonight for the weekend good luck to everyone. Hopefully the bucks are starting to move a bit more


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Snoeman79 said:


> Got this guy last night in winnebago county. Watched him make a rub about 80 yards away for a half hour. Gave him a grunt and he wandered his way over to 20 yards. My second year bow hunting and my second buck.


great job.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm near BD and I haven't heard anything. 

That's a great looking buck Snoeman. Congrats. 

I'll be out hunting southern Dodge Cty this weekend and I'll report.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Diesel-Junkie said:


> Anybody hunt in SW Wisconsin? I normally hunt in Adams county on a buddy's land but thinking about trying some public around here when I can't get up there on the weekends.


Ya, I hunt down in Grant, Iowa, and Lafayette county. Some good bucks have hit the ground this season so far. I know some people are having better success than others, but if you find the deer you are definitely going to have a chance.


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

swwishooter said:


> Ya, I hunt down in Grant, Iowa, and Lafayette county. Some good bucks have hit the ground this season so far. I know some people are having better success than others, but if you find the deer you are definitely going to have a chance.


All on public land? I'm in lafayette county and I can't much for public around here


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

I saw 2 different bucks dogging does yesterday in Columbia county.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Pretty tame last night in Marquette Co.

Small six feeding and bedded under me. Watched does go by. 

Try again tonight, weather should be a little better. Colder and less wind.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Lots of movement last night. 4 does 3 bucks. Caught me off guard for October lull. Still a fair amount of leaves on trees here though. Maybe lull won't be until next weekend


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

zenworks911 said:


> Lots of movement last night. 4 does 3 bucks. Caught me off guard for October lull. Still a fair amount of leaves on trees here though. Maybe lull won't be until next weekend


Last week was slow for me. Cams and on stand.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

zenworks911 said:


> Lots of movement last night. 4 does 3 bucks. Caught me off guard for October lull. Still a fair amount of leaves on trees here though. Maybe lull won't be until next weekend


No lull man.


----------



## BlueByYou2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

Had a basket 6 chasing does for a good hour right in front if me last night. Of course none of them wanted anything to do with him, but the chasing has started.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Just a report for other wi boys. Just got a text a bit ago. 

Good friend was glassing his property. 10 deer total. 3 being bucks. One good 8-10. Chasing in open field.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

I had DEAD woods in Marquette Co. Tonight.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Only one doe in waupaca county. Skipped the morning sit due to rain and things calmed down for the afternoon hunt but was almost too calm.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Small buck this morning in Wood County....this afternoon was extremely calm....no deer movement.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hunted near Appleton this evening for my first sit. One small doe and one body/leg in distance but I couldn't see if it was a buck or doe. Buddy saw small buck on same property. Was expecting better action but it still seems early.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

I took this doe last Saturday.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2340971


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

A bust for me on my lease in waupaca tonight. Fields on the way home were loaded tho


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Went out last night, saw nothing. Starting to see a few scrapes around, cameras still have smaller bucks together.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

I was out yesterday in Jefferson Cty, I didn't see anything either. I have a few does and bucks on my trail cams, a few scrapes showing up as well. A couple of bucks were still hanging out together last week, this week they seem to be pretty much alone. I head up North near Philips on Thursday to hunt for the weekend, I am hoping for better luck.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Out in western wisconsin this weekend and saw a bunch of doe and small bucks, the cameras are the big dogs moving at night still. The small bucks were trying to chase some for but the does weren't having it. I have off work from Halloween to November 10th so I'll keep you updated on what's going on. Good luck everyone and stay safe, things should start heating up in a week or so.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Dylbilly said:


> Out in western wisconsin this weekend and saw a bunch of doe and small bucks, the cameras are the big dogs moving at night still. The small bucks were trying to chase some for but the does weren't having it. I have off work from Halloween to November 10th so I'll keep you updated on what's going on. Good luck everyone and stay safe, things should start heating up in a week or so.


Please so. I'm heading to Jackson county at end of the month


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

I hunted Dodge County over the weekend. Does and fawns hitting the fields in the evenings to feed as normal. That was it.


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

Shot this buck last Thursday (10/16) in Columbia County. Does have been hitting the food plots hard about an hour before dark. This guy was fighting with some bucks on top of the ridge and came down chasing does for about 20 minutes before walking out in front of me. Father in law had three 2.5 year old bucks sparring in front of him just before dark on a food plot. After missing/encounters gone wrong with a couple big bucks the past few years I was ecstatic to harvest this deer. Not the biggest but something for me to build on. Good luck to all and stay safe!


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Hunted the last 2 night in Iowa county and didn't see a deer. Lots of scraps and rubs, but all nocturnal according to my trail cams. Planning to do some glassing this week, and maybe a morning sit to try a different time on the stands.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Dinger9 said:


> Shot this buck last Thursday (10/16) in Columbia County. Does have been hitting the food plots hard about an hour before dark. This guy was fighting with some bucks on top of the ridge and came down chasing does for about 20 minutes before walking out in front of me. Father in law had three 2.5 year old bucks sparring in front of him just before dark on a food plot. After missing/encounters gone wrong with a couple big bucks the past few years I was ecstatic to harvest this deer. Not the biggest but something for me to build on. Good luck to all and stay safe!
> View attachment 2066034


No reason to say it's not the biggest. Someone always had a bigger one. That's a heck of a buck. Nice job and congrats


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice buck dinger congrats on the kill


----------



## hoytelement24c (Jun 4, 2013)

On 10/16/14 I shot a decent 2 1/2 year old 8-pointer in central wisconsin just northeast of antigo! If post a pic but idk how to on my phone.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

68 degrees this weekend? What the heck?? It's the end of October I want weekends full of frosty mornings and highs in the 40s or 50s.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

blaze165 said:


> 68 degrees this weekend? What the heck?? It's the end of October I want weekends full of frosty mornings and highs in the 40s or 50s.


No kidding. Looks like I will have to work on Saturday. Was maybe going to call in to hit the woods, but if it's warm like that I may just work


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah not liking the extended forecast! May keep deer a little more nocturnal than we would like :/


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

hoytelement24c said:


> On 10/16/14 I shot a decent 2 1/2 year old 8-pointer in central wisconsin just northeast of antigo! If post a pic but idk how to on my phone.


It's easy. When you reply just click on the symbol at the bottom that looks like a picture with mountains, or hills in it.

Congrats either way. I hunt and live in northeastern Marathon county about 8 miles from Antigo. And I work in town.


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone hunting around Polk or Burnett County in NW WI? We have 230 acres in Burnett Cty, but it is bucks only so we will hunt that more during the rut, but have been hunting private spots for the hope to plug a doe around Milltown, and also tried McKenzie Creek Wildlife area. We didnt see anything this past weekend. Very little deer sign in the woods or on the field edges too


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Any new updates? I would have loved to be in the woods tonight but it just wasn't in the cards.


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Went out this morning, nothing going on here.


----------



## BlueByYou2000 (Sep 23, 2005)

Still just does and small bucks harassing them. Big boys are still night owls. Sauk County.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Out tonight in Jefferson County. Too calm just a tail walking out.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

BlueByYou2000 said:


> Still just does and small bucks harassing them. Big boys are still night owls. Sauk County.


Exactly what I'm seeing these days in Grant County


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Checked cameras today. Some does and small bucks showing up in daylight. Lots of scrapes opening up though. My grandpa saw a nice one the other night, but he never got close enough. Looks like it's going to cool down next week; should get things started!


----------



## RodsNBows (May 26, 2009)

Checked cams as well. More buck activity both day & night. Larger ones showing up again and new ones. Reviewed last years photos. Nov 7-13 was prime in West WI based on daylight piks.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Same here all the big boys are still nocturnal. I did have a really nice tall and symmetrical 8pt show up on cam. Got me fired up for the next few weeks!


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Sat out on public in Jefferson County tonight. 8 does, started moving at 6 tonight. Wanted a momma doe, but she never gave me a shot I was comfortable with. Had both of her fawns broadside at 23 yards but wasn't going to burn my tag on either one. All other deer out of range but the best movement I've seen all year. Feels good to finally figure out the ground I'm hunting. I have bucks on cam in the same spot, nothing huge, but still all night time movement.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Dinger9 said:


> Shot this buck last Thursday (10/16) in Columbia County. Does have been hitting the food plots hard about an hour before dark. This guy was fighting with some bucks on top of the ridge and came down chasing does for about 20 minutes before walking out in front of me. Father in law had three 2.5 year old bucks sparring in front of him just before dark on a food plot. After missing/encounters gone wrong with a couple big bucks the past few years I was ecstatic to harvest this deer. Not the biggest but something for me to build on. Good luck to all and stay safe!
> View attachment 2066034


Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Nothing moving tonight. All my slammer are still nocturnal per camera's


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

Went out last night. A couple does in the beans as I came out. No horns yet


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Hunted Jefferson County last night. As someone else mentioned, too calm! You could hear a mouse fart from 50 yards. I finally had my first two bucks of the year show up on camera in the last week, and they are both pretty nice. I am running a Wildgame camera right now, which of course takes terrible pictures, so I have been running it on video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD9MzxZ-lV8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alshmZY0o3E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

I sat in SW WI last Sunday and had 4 small bucks all chasing does. Two of the bucks fought and another made several rubs. No big ones yet.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

The warm weather might slow the deer down a tad this weekend but hopefully some of the magnums are starting to think with their other head


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sat tonight in Dane county public. Didn't see anything


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Went back to the same spot in Jefferson County tonight. Saw 8 does last night and had three in range but couldn't get a clean shot at the one I wanted. All movement was between 6:00 and 6:15 pm.

Back in the tree tonight at 3:30 and was greeted by a downpour, followed by steady drizzle for the next 2 hours. NOTHING MOVING. Woods were dead quiet. My suspicions are the deer moved and fed earlier today and bedded back down before the rain. Fields were empty on the way home but I did almost hit a decent buck with the car around 7pm.

Back out tomorrow, check the cams and see what happened today. Hopefully things are back to normal tomorrow.


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Any updates? Was going to go this afternoon, but windy and warm, hopefully will get out tomorrow.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am going out Sat afternoon and Sunday. Hope to see some pre-rut activity. Usually Halloween is the day the woods starts to go nuts around here if the weather cooperates. My buddy saw a 6 pointer out jogging yesterday during the day. It's coming!


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Camera activity and seer sights have been horrible in the Cushing area. SO bad in fact I pulled my camera and might not even hunt there. Might head to the Frederick area. Last year we had 3 bucks that were good size for the area and plenty of does and fawns. This year not a single good buck and only 1 basket racked 8 point. I have no idea where all the deer went. Our food plot is over 3 acres and is in the best shape it has been in the 4 years we have been planting it. It is loaded with turnips so maybe when they sweaten things will pick up. Just confusing since the area I hunt is called the "barrons" because nothing grows out there and we have this major food source and nothing....


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Tagging, tired of searching. I haven't been hunting yet this year. Every time I try to get out I end up working late or something else comes up. Last couple days the fields by me had the same old does out that are out like clock work. Cams show the good bucks still night owls, but a lot of the smaller ones are starting to move more during daylight. Even have two smaller ones fighting on cam.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

One doe bedded 10 yds behind me at 5:15 until 5:45. That was it..for today.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Buddy stuck a nice 8 pointer at 5:30 tonight. Made a great shot, but unfortunately buried the arrow in the far shoulder. No pass through, arrow never came out of the deer, bad blood trail. Patch of rain came through at 7 as we started tracking. Tracked for about 40 yards before losing blood. Back out at 6 am with dogs and better light to recover his deer.

His buck had a bigger 10 pointer following him which I saw at 90 yards. No shot obviously, but I'll be after him tomorrow.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dane , Green co. - Buddy saw 2 dorks chasing a doe round and round as her fawns stood back and watched.
Just then a 150 plus came and winded him , he was not interested in the childs play out in the pasture , but it was daylight , last light . Tons of sign as this is the week to start getting serious . We all know what next weekend brings , the solid beginning to the infamous rut . This a,m, will be my first sit of the year and i am not too excited with this little warm up but they should be wanting to die , i usually dont have the ability to let anything walk .Have not been out to Iowa co. for a while as i pulled my cams and just waiting on those spots .
New job stinks , leaves no time for me . I did however take the 7th of Nov.off for an all dayer . - - 

*Here We Go !*


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Headed out the door. Really need to find this deer. Buddy hasn't bowhunted in 10 years, first sit of the year for him and he arrowed his first deer ever, a really nice 8 pointer. Fingers crossed.










Here he his from 3 days ago


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Currently sitting in the tree in Iowa County. Jumped 4 deer walking in, so I'm hoping that after day light savings time I can get on some deer in the mornings. Will be checking the cams around 10, so hopefully some more bucks are showing up during day light. I've had photos of chasing and fighting by young bucks on my camera, just need the picture during daylight.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

swwishooter said:


> Currently sitting in the tree in Iowa County. Jumped 4 deer walking in, so I'm hoping that after day light savings time I can get on some deer in the mornings. Will be checking the cams around 10, so hopefully some more bucks are showing up during day light. I've had photos of chasing and fighting by young bucks on my camera, just need the picture during daylight.


Gotta ask. What does day light savings have to do with anything? 

Lincoln County update:

Nothing right now but I've put several of my cameras on video mode on a couple different properties and I've got several videos of dinks sparring. My slammers still nocturnal and don't seem that intrested in sparring activities as of yet. ..


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lacrosse cty has been slllooowww been skunked the last 5sits. Out this morning in monroe county nothing moving


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Was maybe calling in today to hunt, but the warm spell and high winds today has me rethinking using the sick day. Probably go to work. Good luck out there


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Finally found my buddies arrow, low brisket shot. Non fatal and the deer will live. Dogs tracked him for about 300 yards where he crossed onto private land. No more blood foumd after where we lost it last night.

Sucks for him, but could have been worse.

Also seen 4 fresh road killed bucks from last night/this morning on the side of the road. Bucks are starting to move seeking does, GET OUT AND HUNT! Again, saw two really nice bucks on their feet yesterday at 5:30 pm


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hunted Columbia Co. yesterday evening on new ground. Great sign in the area with some fresh rubs and scrapes. I only saw one doe from the stand but I did see about 15 on the drive back to Sun Prairie, inlcuding one young 8 standing in the middle of the road.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

PY Bucks said:


> Anyone else here rumor of possible state record shot near Beaver Dam? Saw pics. Typ. 6x6.


Never heard anything


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

wildernessninja said:


> Never heard anything


Yep. Guy killed a different giant a couple years ago too. http://morningmoss.com/potential-wisconsin-state-record-archery-typical-buck-shot/


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Question: If you had to choose which area to focus on, which would you pick as far as big buck potential goes? I have 3 options on properties to focus my time; central Columbia Co. (good mix of marsh/woods/crops), western Dane Co. (woods/crops and thick as hell), or NE Iowa Co. (50/50 crops to woods with some nice ridges and hollers). I haven't been able to scout too much and I have zero cameras out. I'm only working 7 days in November, so I intend to hunt my butt off. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

JDM4 said:


> Question: If you had to choose which area to focus on, which would you pick as far as big buck potential goes? I have 3 options on properties to focus my time; central Columbia Co. (good mix of marsh/woods/crops), western Dane Co. (woods/crops and thick as hell), or NE Iowa Co. (50/50 crops to woods with some nice ridges and hollers). I haven't been able to scout too much and I have zero cameras out. I'm only working 7 days in November, so I intend to hunt my butt off. Any input would be appreciated.


The Iowa county would be my choice if I were you, alot of deer around that area and some nice ones at that. Good luck in your quest keep us updated.


----------



## Capt_Obvious (Oct 7, 2014)

Just saw 2 nice bucks standing in a field, 100yds off the interstate by the east town mall in Madison at 11:30am. Guess it's time to start hunting the whole day. Thought for sure the 65 degree weather would slow them down. But I guess not...


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

DMAX-HD said:


> Gotta ask. What does day light savings have to do with anything?
> 
> Lincoln County update:
> 
> Nothing right now but I've put several of my cameras on video mode on a couple different properties and I've got several videos of dinks sparring. My slammers still nocturnal and don't seem that intrested in sparring activities as of yet. ..


Day light savings times typically is right around when the rut starts.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

JDM4 said:


> Question: If you had to choose which area to focus on, which would you pick as far as big buck potential goes? I have 3 options on properties to focus my time; central Columbia Co. (good mix of marsh/woods/crops), western Dane Co. (woods/crops and thick as hell), or NE Iowa Co. (50/50 crops to woods with some nice ridges and hollers). I haven't been able to scout too much and I have zero cameras out. I'm only working 7 days in November, so I intend to hunt my butt off. Any input would be appreciated.


Iowa as well. Had a friend that shot a 170+" 4.5 yr old this morning here.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

JDM4 said:


> Question: If you had to choose which area to focus on, which would you pick as far as big buck potential goes? I have 3 options on properties to focus my time; central Columbia Co. (good mix of marsh/woods/crops), western Dane Co. (woods/crops and thick as hell), or NE Iowa Co. (50/50 crops to woods with some nice ridges and hollers). I haven't been able to scout too much and I have zero cameras out. I'm only working 7 days in November, so I intend to hunt my butt off. Any input would be appreciated.


Sounds like you have plenty of time to bounce around on them all. I wouldn't want to just pound one spot the entire time.


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Out today in Sheboygan County. Nothing in the morning, an 8point at 3:30 that was panting pretty hard and that was it. Probably a 2-1/2 yr old. Promising, but pretty slow otherwise.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hunt near centuria. Saw a basket 6 last 5 min of light. Lots of does and fawns on camera here. No big bucks though.



QUOTE=nelly23;1071396738]Camera activity and seer sights have been horrible in the Cushing area. SO bad in fact I pulled my camera and might not even hunt there. Might head to the Frederick area. Last year we had 3 bucks that were good size for the area and plenty of does and fawns. This year not a single good buck and only 1 basket racked 8 point. I have no idea where all the deer went. Our food plot is over 3 acres and is in the best shape it has been in the 4 years we have been planting it. It is loaded with turnips so maybe when they sweaten things will pick up. Just confusing since the area I hunt is called the "barrons" because nothing grows out there and we have this major food source and nothing....[/QUOTE]


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

am and pm sits today in Dodge County...Saw nothing.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

JDM4 said:


> Question: If you had to choose which area to focus on, which would you pick as far as big buck potential goes? I have 3 options on properties to focus my time; central Columbia Co. (good mix of marsh/woods/crops), western Dane Co. (woods/crops and thick as hell), or NE Iowa Co. (50/50 crops to woods with some nice ridges and hollers). I haven't been able to scout too much and I have zero cameras out. I'm only working 7 days in November, so I intend to hunt my butt off. Any input would be appreciated.


Personally I'd hunt the mix of marsh/woods/crops. Most big bucks have one thing in common...wet feet.


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Buddy saw a nice 8 cruising this morning. This evening I saw 7 does and 2 small bucks cruising. Trempealeau County


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Hunted north end of Columbia Greenlake county line last night and saw nothing but turkeys. One turkey even roosted three trees over above me, cool to see! I wont get out till next weekend now.

Good luck all!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks like the winds shifting to southwest this afternoon which is perfect for one of my favorite stands. Hopefully the warmer weather isnt keeping the big dogs from getting going.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Friend had a huge 10 pointer standing in his back yard in Delafield this morning at 10am. It's on boys (and gals)!!!


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm seeing signs of it but haven't seen anything from my stand yet. I have Thursday and Friday off this week so hopefully I see action pick up once it cools down on Tuesday and Wednesday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

Lots of fresh scrapes. young 8 chasing does


----------



## plumbing81 (Jun 16, 2009)

Saw a 140 class 10 chase a doe out of the standing corn at 10am this morning. Tremp. county.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Is anyone hunting Grant County? The past few years the rut has kicked off like clockwork Nov 2 or 3rd. I'm hunting for a week starting Nov 1. Looking for any SW recon, which I will also provide when I start my week.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

ozzz said:


> Sounds like you have plenty of time to bounce around on them all. I wouldn't want to just pound one spot the entire time.


Agreed. Switch it up, don't sit the same stand every day. Decide based on the wind direction and the spots themselves. One stand may be better for morning/evening etc., you'll figure it out and go with your gut. Either way, have fun out there and enjoy yourself!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

JDM4 said:


> Question: If you had to choose which area to focus on, which would you pick as far as big buck potential goes? I have 3 options on properties to focus my time; central Columbia Co. (good mix of marsh/woods/crops), western Dane Co. (woods/crops and thick as hell), or NE Iowa Co. (50/50 crops to woods with some nice ridges and hollers). I haven't been able to scout too much and I have zero cameras out. I'm only working 7 days in November, so I intend to hunt my butt off. Any input would be appreciated.


Dane County would be my last choice. Not as many deer compared to the other two counties, in my opinion.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

lotalota said:


> Is anyone hunting Grant County? The past few years the rut has kicked off like clockwork Nov 2 or 3rd. I'm hunting for a week starting Nov 1. Looking for any SW recon, which I will also provide when I start my week.


I hunt Crawford and a little bit of northern Grant county. Next weekend should be pretty good little bucks are fairly active right now


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks lee31. I hunt south- central Grant, sort of east but close to center. I'll post what we see when my crew starts hunting.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like temps are going to dip about 15 degrees Tuesday, then even more Friday. This week should be good!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Still slow by me..... Saw a nice 8 this morning. But not much for movement at all


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

This my worst year for hunting my property do to alot of cabin tjat were foreclosure or sold do to resection. In the past few months I have a few new neighbors that are definitely cutting me off but oh well. Public land sucks but I dropped a doe Thursday. From the 30 of October til gun season I work 8 days the whole month of November! !!


----------



## kchopper (Aug 15, 2008)

Nothing but doe's and fawn's while hunting. Went shining last night and tonight. Seen 1 decent buck last night by himself in a bean field at about 7:30. Seen an absolute monster tonight at 7:00 in the shang gardens making his way to few does. Huge body and neck. Looked to be a 12 point, tall, wide and thick. The best part is that it's within a 1/4 mile of my house. Hopefully we meet up. Should be good the next couple weeks.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Nothing in Dane county this evening.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Lower Adams county, saw a doe, a fawn, and a crap load of squirrels. Could hear the last corn field real close by getting combined tonight also. So hopefully that will get more deer over by me, have winter wheat planted in the two fields that border the property I hunt.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

A buddy had 3 separate bucks moving in daylight the other day. Said they have gone back to moving at night the last few days. Mine have all been at night.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

^^we are in green co


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Very quiet weekend in Grant County. Need the weather to turn.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

This past week was promising. Two 150" bucks moving with shooting light and two younger bucks cornering a doe in a field at 11 am. Got new pics of a decent 3.5 year old 7 with plenty shooting light last night. With the standing corn getting cut leaving deer to only hide in woods and fence lines. Warm weather tomorrow will suck but cold front this week should spice it up the mid part of this week.


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Dunn county, 6 does 1 spike i tonight's sit


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Know of 2 bucks that hit the ground on Saturday that were over 150" in Iowa County. They were just walking, not chasing or heading any real direction. Everyone is feeling that the little bucks are becoming really active in daylight, but the mature bucks are just starting to show in day light. Hoping Tuesday will be a good day, and start the madness!


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Hunted Price county over the weekend, saw a few Does, nothing else. I will be hunting Jefferson Cty after work this week. I see a pack of Does showing up about an hour before dusk on my trail cams. Good signs, hopefully the Bucks follow..


----------



## Blacksheep7 (Sep 19, 2014)

Had a small 6 point mount my 3D doe tonight in my back yard in Portage County about 5:30. I am just on the edge of a small town in a small subdivision, but do have 30 acres behind me that is thick woods. Grabbed my bow, opened the door to the deck and stepped out. He got down and looked at me. I did not move and he went back to mounting it again. I drew on him, but could not bring myself to shoot the little guy even though my wife and kids were watching and saying shoot him. I also found a scrap he had made sometime over the last couple of days and put a camera on it and got him on it just before dark yesterday. 

Good luck to all.
Jason


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Today , neighbor saw a 170,s cross the road at 10:30 heading into my buddys area . Yesterday , my first sit came close , silly deer made a right turn instead of coming to me - oh so close . I think he was shy of 120 " but not sure. He stopped for the grunt but acted like he was heading to bed up and not interested . They are getting more stupid by the day , holloween like always and or daylight savings time as mentioned . Dane co .
I am lucky to have gotten a job , but , this is not conducive to killing deer like im used to .


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here in Jackson Cty the buck activity and photos are picking up. We are getting close.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Can't wait for this cold front


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Went out yesterday. Saw 7-10 does/yearlings/fawns in the morning. Not a single buck following or sniffing. In the evening I saw a nice tall fork. He was rubbing some trees and made at least one scrape that I could see but then just went about his business eating in the cornfield and browsing along the edge.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

*I see you!*

Tremp. Cty. this wknd:
Saw a few. No big bucks except for the one I kicked out going to my stand sat night, he was a 3yo, beautiful rack; I got a good look at him as he was running down a fenceline (if I only had the '06). I also saw the buck pictured going to check the cattle down at the other farm.. He was bedded not 30yds off of a dirt road. If you look close.....he's a FAT 2yo - I bet his buddies make fun of him. All the deer look VERY healthy, bucks have some ivory this year. Saw some fawns that I would assume by their body language that they were getting harassed. 

Plenty of scrapes popping up. It's gonna get on this weekend.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

DonnieBaker said:


> Tremp. Cty. this wknd:
> Saw a few. No big bucks except for the one I kicked out going to my stand sat night, he was a 3yo, beautiful rack; I got a good look at him as he was running down a fenceline (if I only had the '06). I also saw the buck pictured going to check the cattle down at the other farm.. He was bedded not 30yds off of a dirt road. If you look close.....he's a FAT 2yo - I bet his buddies make fun of him. All the deer look VERY healthy, bucks have some ivory this year. Saw some fawns that I would assume by their body language that they were getting harassed.
> 
> Plenty of scrapes popping up. It's gonna get on this weekend.
> ...


That's a nice 2 yo


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes he is, I hope the neighbors don't see him during gun season. 

Such a stark contrast from last year by us....plenty of moisture, bumper crops, and our beef tastes so much better also.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone going out tonight? I heard we are going to hit 70+ degrees today.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

You can't kill them from the couch! Who knows with the bucks starting to think with the other head what kind of movement you'll see. I know there's two or three fields that every night no matter what conditions are, the deer are religiously in the field 2 hours before dark. Rain, windy, calm, cloudy of sunny. Deer have to eat too.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

We have a couch out on the deck up at our cabin. There is a nice lean-to over it and it faces the woods, so technically you could hunt from the couch. :wink:


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Classy classy classy. While sitting on a couch and drawing a bow would be complicated and awkward I commend placement of a couch so u can hunt off of it lol.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't say much either. My grandpa has a "stand" in his pull barn next to a food plot. Nothing better than having a heater going and being able to move quiet a bit and eat and drink whatever u want while not worrying about scent and being able to deer hunt. Sense my jealousy?


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Went out last night saw a decent buck feeding and two does, the rut is not quite there yet IMO


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone hunting northern WI, around Sawyer county? heading up on Friday for a 9 day hunt. hoping to see some day time movement unlike last year.


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Trying to get this guy in central WI


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

grrr not sure how to rotate it...


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Fixed it for ya Chihua33


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bergs said:


> Fixed it for ya Chihua33


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone seeing action in waupaca or wautoma? Finally getting out this year and planning all day. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

On my drive home this afternoon (about 16:00) I saw several doe and 2 bucks in a couple of fields (tall laid down grass style). The bucks were decent 8's (smaller one was just about to the ears and larger one was a couple of inches past the ears). They didn't appear to be chasing yet as the does seemed relaxed and not pushed by the buck.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm cold and not sweating. That should be a good sign.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Had nice 8 run off a fork tonight and chase him 500 yards across a bean field.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

I saw Turkeys and a fox tonight, no deer.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Was out last night, kicked one up heading into my stand. It was 70 degrees though.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been evening hunting about twice a week lately. Bucks still wait until nearly dark to start moving and then pin me in my stands. I've seen what I _think_ are a couple of nice ones but their is too little light to be sure. I'm saying that by early next week they'll _start_ seeking does and challenging for territory during some daylight hours. Planning to invest some serious hours on stand after this weekend.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Friend shot a dork at 3:30 yesterday , they are moving more and more in daylight . This cool down will bring the best hunting weve had. Its on , by middle of next week it will be full rut here . Sounds like alot of wind but that only affects the hunter . Four letter word " work " is bumming me out , i need to be hunting darn it all anyway . Sat. something is getting a Rage !!


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

west central WI this past sunday saw some chasing going on. nothing major just enough to let you know what is about to happen.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

forgot to add that the bucks that were chasing were quality animals


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Hunted in West Central WI last night. No action, stiff wind didn't help! Possibly get out tonight and Friday. Hopefully with the cooler weather the action will heat up!










UT


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

Went out Monday and no movement. Checked cams, no day time movement


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Any reports from south west wisconsin?


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

Co-worker saw a handful of bucks in open fields last evening on the way home from work in Dane County. The does don't seem ready, but the bucks are starting to gear up. For some reason I feel a fever coming on so I might have to take a sick day tomorrow :zip: 

I'll be hunting Green county.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dylbilly said:


> Any reports from south west wisconsin?


As of Su day it was dead by us in Grant Co. I'll be on stand Fri-Sun, expecting it to be time. Last 2 years this was the weekend by us.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Dylbilly said:


> Any reports from south west wisconsin?


Some big bucks hitting the ground, but no chasing.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Bergs said:


>


"Does this picture make my butt look big?"

I was forwarded a pic of a guys target buck strewn all over the yard. The boys are starting to get "Randy"! Once the kids are done trick or treating....I'm gone! 

ticktock ticktock


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hunted north of Luck last night. Bucks were on the move. Killed this guy who was out cruising. Saw 2 bucks bigger than this about 150 yards out following a doe


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats! Nice buck! 

Sounds like things are starting to heat up!


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

rwrecknagel - do you hunt in Walworth County? Public or Private?


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

imthenewking said:


> rwrecknagel - do you hunt in Walworth County? Public or Private?


Yes. Private. Also hunt Kenosha county as well


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

imthenewking said:


> rwrecknagel - do you hunt in Walworth County? Public or Private?


Both private property.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

goodoldgus said:


> Co-worker saw a handful of bucks in open fields last evening on the way home from work in Dane County. The does don't seem ready, but the bucks are starting to gear up. For some reason I feel a fever coming on so I might have to take a sick day tomorrow :zip:
> 
> I'll be hunting Green county.


I've been hunting public in Green County most of the season...we just secured a lease up by Richland Center and are getting some decent bucks on camera...got the lease late, but hopefully just in time for rut.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

eclark53520 said:


> I've been hunting public in Green County most of the season...we just secured a lease up by Richland Center and are getting some decent bucks on camera...got the lease late, but hopefully just in time for rut.


I'm hunting Green Co. also. A mix of private and public. What area of public are you hunting?


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

walkerrunner said:


> I'm hunting Green Co. also. A mix of private and public. What area of public are you hunting?


Mostly Albany Area, also the Avon Bottoms area, rarely the liberty creek area

I'll be sticking to my lease for the most part now, but I like public early season. I saw a really nice dark racked 8 in the Albany area this year. Had a couple of encounters with him but every time he stayed out of range.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

eclark53520 said:


> Mostly Albany Area, also the Avon Bottoms area, rarely the liberty creek area
> 
> I'll be sticking to my lease for the most part now, but I like public early season. I saw a really nice dark racked 8 in the Albany area this year. Had a couple of encounters with him but every time he stayed out of range.


Nice, I mainly hunt Albany also. I'll be on private now for the most part. Good luck on your lease.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

walkerrunner said:


> Nice, I mainly hunt Albany also. I'll be on private now for the most part. Good luck on your lease.


Thanks, you too!

Albany gets thick once the rut sets in. But early season, even through mid october, it's pretty desolate. More pheasant hunters than bow hunters once that starts.


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

rwrecknagel said:


> Both private property.


Awesome. I'm fairly new to the area--I live in Darien. Walked a few public spots and some MFL land but didn't cut much sign. I have a few farms in Marquette County, but would like to find a decent set in the area.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

eclark53520 said:


> Thanks, you too!
> 
> Albany gets thick once the rut sets in. But early season, even through mid october, it's pretty desolate. More pheasant hunters than bow hunters once that starts.


I couldn't agree more! Drove down cty EE the other day, 11 trucks parked along the edge/ parking lots.


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

If you guys had the chance to hunt Friday and 4 days next week would you do that or hunt all next week? I like the temp on Friday but 30 mph winds and gusts at 40 are making me consider working and move the vacation to next week. Thoughts?


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

Ruttin1 said:


> As of Su day it was dead by us in Grant Co. I'll be on stand Fri-Sun, expecting it to be time. Last 2 years this was the weekend by us.


Had a slow 3 day weekend in Richland County until Sunday morning. The temperature dropped and I saw 5 different bucks, 2 dinks, 2 2 1/2 year old 8's and 1 borderline shooter 3 or 4 year old. One 8 was dogging a doe and the other was chasing a group of does. The shooter buck was working some scrapes.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

WIhoytarcher1 said:


> If you guys had the chance to hunt Friday and 4 days next week would you do that or hunt all next week? I like the temp on Friday but 30 mph winds and gusts at 40 are making me consider working and move the vacation to next week. Thoughts?


If it were me I would bump it to next week. The front on Friday looks appealing but this early in the game the rut will only continue to build. It has not "come loose" yet so I would replace the Friday with less than ideal conditions with next week when it should still be plenty cold and activity will be increasing by the minute.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Jumped a big doe heading in. Had a little 6 working a scrape line just before dark. Soon. Dane co.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Nothing moving tonight but has anyone seen the weather for Friday? Should make Saturday for a good day.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

couple pics from the lease...not so great camera and got some water on the lens...dates are correct


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Snow coming in Thursday night into Friday. News said to expect measurable accumulations. Can't wait.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Just obtained permission in Crawford County. Now I'm torn between hunting the two pieces of public land (Madison area) that I somewhat know or go spend next Thurs-Wed camped out in Crawford. It has been extremely slow since the first week of October for me in the Madison area. I've only seen one lone doe out of 7 evening sits and two morning sits since I killed a doe the first weekend of October.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

JDM4 said:


> Just obtained permission in Crawford County. Now I'm torn between hunting the two pieces of public land (Madison area) that I somewhat know or go spend next Thurs-Wed camped out in Crawford. It has been extremely slow since the first week of October for me in the Madison area. I've only seen one lone doe out of 7 evening sits and two morning sits since I killed a doe the first weekend of October.


Crawfords a good area id get out there and try that IMO


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Going out tomorrow morning. Hoping the cold weather gets those bucks moving looking for love . Anyone see anything this morning?


----------



## Capt_Obvious (Oct 7, 2014)

In my stand dane county now. Haven't seen anything yet. Public land


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Two small bucks just moved through together. Quiet morning in the woods though.


----------



## Capt_Obvious (Oct 7, 2014)

I rattled in a spike and 4pt last weekend. Decoyed a different spike Tuesday morning.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

WIhoytarcher1 said:


> If you guys had the chance to hunt Friday and 4 days next week would you do that or hunt all next week? I like the temp on Friday but 30 mph winds and gusts at 40 are making me consider working and move the vacation to next week. Thoughts?


Like Binney 59 said, move it to next week.
Ches.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Bumped a couple on the way in. Nothing but turkeys n squirrels so far. There are two new scrapes I saw on my way in this morning. Green Co. 

Beats working any day!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Only two more days of work then I'm hunting for 10 days straight. Work sucks right now and is dragging on, come on Friday


----------



## kiaelite (Dec 8, 2008)

Dylbilly said:


> Only two more days of work then I'm hunting for 10 days straight. Work sucks right now and is dragging on, come on Friday


Me too. I am in for today and tomorrow, then I won't be getting out of a tree until Thursday morning! C'mon 3:30 Friday!!!


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

JDM4 said:


> Just obtained permission in Crawford County. Now I'm torn between hunting the two pieces of public land (Madison area) that I somewhat know or go spend next Thurs-Wed camped out in Crawford. It has been extremely slow since the first week of October for me in the Madison area. I've only seen one lone doe out of 7 evening sits and two morning sits since I killed a doe the first weekend of October.


What part of Crawford? I grew up there and parents still have a farm there. I live in Middleton but am heading out to the farm in a couple hours for some all day sits. Good luck!


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

I hunted last night in Jefferson County, nothing moving but tree rats and a fox. I think with the wind, snow, and dropping temperatures today and tomorrow, Saturday/Sunday will be ideal days! Only bad sign is NOTHING has been on my cams for the last 5 days. In fact, the three bucks that had been visiting the same scrape, have not returned. FESS UP, who on here shot them???


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Dylbilly said:


> Crawfords a good area id get out there and try that IMO


I also hunt Crawford. Its a awesome county to hunt not a lot of deer but there are some huge bucks.


----------



## Oring (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone notice corn is up later than normal. I'm in dane county....usually the corn around my house is gone a week ago. Any idea why it's still up?


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Oring said:


> Anyone notice corn is up later than normal. I'm in dane county....usually the corn around my house is gone a week ago. Any idea why it's still up?


I live in Grant county and they just started combining a lot of corn this week. Hope they are doing the same thing in Adams county where I hunt.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

A guy I spoke to, who hauls for the farmers, said that his group finished with beans last week and they were just starting on the corn. They have to wait for it to be dry enough to harvest, and for the growing season to finish. According to him, the timing of both took longer this year.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

FYI, the only experience I have in farming is FarmVille, so don't take ^^^^^^ as gospel.


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

joe_it said:


> A guy I spoke to, who hauls for the farmers, said that his group finished with beans last week and they were just starting on the corn. They have to wait for it to be dry enough to harvest, and for the growing season to finish. According to him, the timing of both took longer this year.


That was my assumption due to most of the corn getting in late... But I'm no farmer...


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Hunted in West Central WI last night and seen a doe and fawn. No bucks.. Keeping at it.

UT


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Last Friday I rattled in a nice broken up 10 point. Hopefully he shows up again tomorrow afternoon for me


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Moisture content should be around 15-18% for harvest. This was a wet year and the corn was holding a higher moisture content. It is currently about 16% now in most areas! They are rapidly trying to get the corn off prior to the snow coming in a week or two.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Saw a bunch of small bucks this morning, none were cruising with their nose to the ground or bumping does. One was behind two does but wasn't harassing them, just tagging along. One fork came in to rattling but looked like he would be a spectator more than a participant. Couple new rubs showed up. Each day should get better and better from here out. Ill be sitting again Saturday morning.


----------



## Swamp_monkey (Oct 30, 2014)

Got this pic a week or so ago by stoughton. Little guy chasing does.


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

Great pic! Love the colors!


----------



## Swamp_monkey (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks. It's our baby sitters house. I saw a bruiser there one evening, and didn't have my dslr. I never go there without it now. 

I had my iphone, and got these terrible shots of him


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

It's going to be #@%[email protected]! cold this weekend! I like hunting 28 or 30 degrees but they are saying 19 degrees Saturday Morning in Centuria, WI.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Ever wonder if you should shoot a doe during the rut? Well when u have brodside at 22 yards then she takes 5 more steps and blows at you, it'll make you wish you did


----------



## kraabel14 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey guys if your into Facebook feel free to join my page. 
https://m.facebook.com/groups/572354822802129?view=group&ref=bookmark


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Moisture content should be around 15-18% for harvest. This was a wet year and the corn was holding a higher moisture content. It is currently about 16% now in most areas! They are rapidly trying to get the corn off prior to the snow coming in a week or two.


everyone I talk to is getting 25%-30% with some higher low 20 range is rare, Rio & Columbus area, some guys haven't started yet as high as it is, but the ones that are have been moving a lot of bucks out of the fields


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Just started my 12day rut extravaganza. Seen a doe and fawn and a nub tonight just feeding. My cameras aren't showing much daytime movement. I think next week will be prime. Kenosha county


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

rwrecknagel said:


> Ever wonder if you should shoot a doe during the rut? Well when u have brodside at 22 yards then she takes 5 more steps and blows at you, it'll make you wish you did


Were you in the same tree as me? So frustrating!


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

Was out in Columbia county this morning and evening. A lot of 1.5 and 2.5 year olds out roaming. Not aggressive but looking and coming into rattling. Sat on the ground behind a ghost blind tonight to rattle for my father in law who was in a treestand. Had a 2.5 year old 5 feet in front of me peel his ears back and put his head down when he saw his reflection. I thought I was gonna be up close and personal but he turned around and walked to a scrape and kept eating acorns. First time using the ghost blind. Awesome experience!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Saw the one I was after on my farm around here last night but never did seal the deal, I leave for my lease in western wi today for 10 days i can't wait for this wind to die down


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Buddy sent me a text last night and said the rut was on by him in Sauk county, seen 8 deer while on afternoon stand, 4 buck's, 4 doe's, 2 of the bucks were shooter's ( when he says that, their 140 on up ). Chasing and sparing. Never came in close enough for the shot, but he has 3 more days ;-)


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Hoping this weather will get the big boys moving. Gonna try a little grunting and rattling today.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

walkerrunner said:


> Were you in the same tree as me? So frustrating!


No I didn't see you! Lol


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Heading over tonight.

Where do you get your weather from? local tv, online....just curious....I have wunderground telling me the wind will be S to SSE tomorrow morning around Blair/Whitehall, that opens up ALOT of stands for us. I'm so wound up I can't think straight, maybe I'll just take the day off today, yeah.

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Hoping this weather will get the big boys moving. Gonna try a little grunting and rattling today.


Whacknstack, Yer Killing me!

Good luck! May be a windy chilly one today, but tomorrow should be nice!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Bearpawx4 said:


> Whacknstack, Yer Killing me!
> 
> Good luck! May be a windy chilly one today, but tomorrow should be nice!


Lol. Definitely a windy one


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

You guys are killing me! I cant hunt until tomorrow afternoon, but am going into a spot I have been saving in hopes of my #1 showing up.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

swwishooter said:


> You guys are killing me! I cant hunt until tomorrow afternoon, but am going into a spot I have been saving in hopes of my #1 showing up.




Same here but Im pulling an all dayer. Longest day of work ever today.


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Wish it was going to be a south wind instead of north this weekend. looks like i'm gonna have to set up my lone wolf somewhere different


----------



## jdhunter11 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hunted from 3 to dark last night in one of my "classic rut stands"... didnt see a deer. Think its still slow. Trail cams have showed more morning movement however.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Despite the wind I've seen enough action this morning to say it's a mistake to not be out here today, just had a 150 class 8 come in down wind of me unfortunately , lots of fresh scrapes and cruising seen 1 140 class chasing a doe I passed on @ 30 yards.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Myself, brother and dad hunted in the Luck area last night. Saw a big one running across the field. Turns out he was beded by my dads stand and he kicked him out on the way in. I saw 1 other deer, a fawn running around my stand all night calling for his mama. My brother saw 2 does and 1 fawn, nothing checking on them. My dad had a nice 8 pointer cruise behind him to the main trail. If he turned left, 10 yard shot. If he turned right the buck was home free. Took a right.....


----------



## goodoldgus (Nov 14, 2007)

Hunted until 1:30 yesterday afternoon and saw everything but deer. I bet the afternoon/evening hunt was decent, but I had to take care of a few things at home before picking up the kids at daycare. Hoping to get out tomorrow morning again. (Green County)


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

One little guy and a lone doe this morning.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Had a doe bed down about 9am. Fork found her about 10am and chased her around. They finally left and about 30 minutes later had a basket 6 pointer come through following the does trail in reverse. Not too bad of action.


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Anyone seen any rut action in Buffalo County?


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

On my way home from Brother in laws. Seen and absolute brusier. I Was driving by at 25mph and counted at least 12-14 pts. Was on the back of pick up though which sucked.. My kid was crying in back seat so i didnt stop to take a look or picture. Was at a bar in Monches called OX & cats if anybody knows somebody out that way.


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

I am absolute stoked about the morning hunt tomorrow!


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

Cold and Crisp in the a.m. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Should be a heck of a day men, goodluck to all and stay safe. Keep us updated


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

About to walk in, good luck men


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Never fails. The day you really look forward to hunting and you are running late. Wife really wanted to get out to with me. Which is awesome she deserves to shoot a deer. But instead of years past where we could just get up and leave. We have a 3 month old who pretty much sets our schedule . well he's eating right now and I was hoping to be in woods already. Oh well soon enough he will be my little hunter.. Just hope my parents are up when we drop him off in 15min. Perk of hunting there land...


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

aulee42 said:


> Never fails. The day you really look forward to hunting and you are running late. Wife really wanted to get out to with me. Which is awesome she deserves to shoot a deer. But instead of years past where we could just get up and leave. We have a 3 month old who pretty much sets our schedule . well he's eating right now and I was hoping to be in woods already. Oh well soon enough he will be my little hunter.. Just hope my parents are up when we drop him off in 15min. Perk of hunting there land...


I have gotten to the point that when things go "bad" for me then I know I am going to have a shot at deer. It never fails, if everything goes perfect - I'm on time, I sneak in quiet, etc. I see nothing. When I am late, I'm noisy, I have to move my stand, I'm sweating my butt off and I think I have no chance - CRACK! a deer steps on a stick right by me and it's game on.

So now I get kind of excited when things go "bad". Now you have your wife with you to help each other haul a deer out today. Good luck!


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

mainjet said:


> I have gotten to the point that when things go "bad" for me then I know I am going to have a shot at deer. It never fails, if everything goes perfect - I'm on time, I sneak in quiet, etc. I see nothing. When I am late, I'm noisy, I have to move my stand, I'm sweating my butt off and I think I have no chance - CRACK! a deer steps on a stick right by me and it's game on.
> 
> So now I get kind of excited when things go "bad". Now you have your wife with you to help each other haul a deer out today. Good luck!


I'm the same way!


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Out for lunch now, only a doe and rack buck at first light


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Only saw two small ones cruising this morning. One should have been a small 8 but had 3 tines broke off his right side. Poor little guy got his butt kicked.


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Saw eight deer this am. No grunting or chasing. One was a nice 8 that I decided to pass after much thought. May regret the move but we'll see. One fawn doe under my tree still had lightly visible spots. The 8 walked rt past a doe without even checking her out. SW wi


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Slower than **** for us in marion the passed couple days. Mature bucks on camera are still nocturnal.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Pretty slow in Dane County today. I may switch arrows and start shooting tree rats - that's about all I'm seeing today.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

This morning was pretty good lots of does. Had a6pt at150yds grunted and brought him to the base of my tree all on video.. And had a big olé 10pt chasing a doe for awhile couldn't get a shot. Buddy about 10 miles from me had 6 bucks chasing one doe. He ended up shooting a real nice 8 that came to close while trailing a doe. Should be a awesome afternoon here


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Seen a mature 8 cruising in a field on my property when I was walking to my stand. I think things are starting to pick up.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Saw a six about 11 this morning. Farmers were out in the field adjacent to where I am hunting so I think my afternoon is shot.


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

I got skunked this evening, pretty surprised by that as well.


----------



## kchopper (Aug 15, 2008)

Sat dark to dark. Nothing till 5pm. Couple smaller bucks chasing does. Camera's are showing small to large bucks during day light. Shined last night and seen 3 bucks next to a bedded down doe in a field. I was big.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

First day out. set a new stand and checked cams. sat this morning for a bit saw 1 doe. and then sat from 1pm-dark saw a forky and a doe fawn. camera's still showing lots of movement 40 mins before and after dark. no rubs and some scrapes. this is saywer county


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Skunked tonight in Central Wisconsin................not much activity on camera lately either..................could be a LONG week of vacation coming up.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Sat last night kicked up 3 does walking in and then had a fork come thru later. Tonight, nothing. Think it is a week away yet here.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

3 of us all hunted Grant County tonight and everyone saw deer. No obvious sign of rutting activity.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I saw a buck breed a doe about noon. Then three smaller bucks tried to horn in on the big bucks doe and he chased them off for half an hour. After they were gone the buck and doe bedded in front of me about 70 yards out until two of the smaller bucks charged the doe and they all ran over the ridge out of sight. A little while later a big doe and a button buck slowly walked through feeding as they went. Throughout the afternoon the big buck and the doe showed themselves a few times. I tried to grunt the buck in but he wouldn't leave the doe. Just before five a button buck came browsing though and walked down to where the buck and doe had bedded, when I see the big buck come back to check him out. The big buck then does a 180 and bolts back towards where he came from chasing off five or six other deer that I only got a look at two which were anterless. Then it was time to get down. Not one of these deer got any closer than fifty yards. Oh well it was still an awesome day inthe stand!


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Pulled an all day sit on public in Columbia Co. today, saw small 7 point at first light and good looking young 8 point in the evening. Both worked a scrape about 15 yards away and moved on.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

JDM4 said:


> Pulled an all day sit on public in Columbia Co. today, saw small 7 point at first light and good looking young 8 point in the evening. Both worked a scrape about 15 yards away and moved on.


Which public hunting area. I hunt only public any more in Sauk and Columbia.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Had a nice eight point come through. Stomping. Grunting. Nose to the ground. Then about 10 min later a doe came booking it through obviously had been harassed.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Skunked last night and today. Checked cameras and bucks are almost 100% nocturnal still.
This afternoon I saw a decent eight in an all out chase behind a doe just off the road on my way to the farm.


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Saw 18 deer today. No rutting activity in morning but saw 8 deer and let a nice 8 walk past. This afternoon saw nothing till 4 then all hell broke loose. Had a prob 180+ and a 140 chase a doe then immediately called in a mid 140's but could not get him to stop as he caught the sent trail if three does that had just ran through. Several scrub bucks also came in to the commotion and milled about. Never was able to get a shot off but still a great day.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Challenger said:


> Which public hunting area. I hunt only public any more in Sauk and Columbia.


Columbus Wildlife Area, it a pain getting around in there.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Ive been patterning a nice 8 that will go about 115" and is a 3 yr old. I sat tonight hoping to get a chance at him and I did, only problem was that he caught be drawing. Sucks that I didnt get to put a tag on him, but hopefully him or some of the other big bucks show up tomorrow at some point.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Expected action this morning but nothing at all... just dead still. Tonight a small six passed behind me at 4:00 on another property about 8 miles away. Waiting for the cork to pop...


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Saw a nice 10 at 9 am this morning walking in the hay field grunted at him he didn't seem to care. About ten minutes later had a basket 8 point at 15 yards. Saw a nice doe 4pm tonight there was a little broken up 8 following her but not really pushing her just walking behind her. Going to try one of my go to stands in the morning .


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Hunted central last night had a fork chasing does and then a very mature came and pushed the fork out of the way


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been up in Clark co all weekend with my father in law. Wondering what the movement is like back home in Green and Dane co.? Some guys are saying they seeing some daylight movement but not a lot.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

It has been a crazy weekend !! I sat 2nd time yesterday finally ! A.M. shot a fawn , went out in afternoon killed a big doe . Sure was the weekend for big 8's and i just got a call to help drag another 8 that is down in the 120's . 4 big 8's down with my best friends. I am sore and staying in today that is why i am at the computer instead of hunting . Meat cutting is on the board now , when it rains it pours . Wish i was off this week to put one of my own the wall . Dane - Green co. - what a great year kicking off with an awesome rut .
Get in the tree ! Wish i could load pics off my S5 phone onto the computer . Good luck everyone .


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

This morning is nothing like yesterday. Haven't seen a deer yet in stand. Big 8 was in the middle of road on my way in.. Good new s he crossed the road and came into our woods. . hoping something happens next hour or so. Before I head to side job


----------



## imthenewking (Nov 16, 2010)

My Dad got it done in Marquette Co last night. 160" 11 pt.


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sat the weekend through to this morning in Sheboygan County. Saw a lot of activity but no real chasing until this morning leaving the woods. Nearly got ran over by a doe being chased by a small 6 point. That was the only real rut activity I witnessed this weekend...


----------



## Smooch (Aug 3, 2003)

Wow! Congrats to your dad, that is a beautiful buck! I'm heading out to the woods out right now!


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Things seem to be heating up in saywer county. bucks responding to grunt calls. does seem to be a little more on edge. and seeing does without fawns. seeing deer during daylight, mid day and way before dark. had to come in after falling alseep in the stand. then hurt my back climbing down out of the stand. just about to go back out now. hoping the wind isn't as gusty as it was this morning.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

I live in rural Portage County (Central Wisconsin) and I hunt two local properties including my own. Had a fork buck trailing a doe past my home stand this morning near Polonia but nothing else. Nothing tonight on stand near Nelsonville. Drove 20 miles tonight on rural back roads and didn't have a single deer in my headlights. Still waiting.

Hope to spend much of Tuesday at a family property near Pittsville. I think this rut thing will pop soon.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Seen this 8pt this morning while driving to our property. It crossed the road headed to one of my stands. Didn't see anything this morning. Then at 430 tonight I seen antlers coming.. And he ended up being half of what he was this morning. Reason I know, is his brow tines curled outwards. I am now searching for the big boy that put the hurting on him


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

Brother sent me a picture today. Shows big boy moving at 230pm. Wish it was on my property


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Nothing sat, but this morning was non-stop with 2 1.5's and the "obese" buck I posted earlier in this thread running the hell out of a doe this morning. 

If you've ever seen 4 deer in a 20x20ft briar patch....it's pretty cool, the whole patch was shaking. when she flushed the fat boy roared at her and they all took off 15min later she ran all three of them past my stand at about 10ft. 

All day sitting shall commence!

Gorgeous buck @imthenewking!

If the guy I saw on hwy 10 and B outside marshfield on Friday night around 9pm sees this....I hope you found it.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

GR82DRV said:


> I live in rural Portage County (Central Wisconsin) and I hunt two local properties including my own. Had a fork buck trailing a doe past my home stand this morning near Polonia but nothing else. Nothing tonight on stand near Nelsonville. Drove 20 miles tonight on rural back roads and didn't have a single deer in my headlights. Still waiting.
> 
> Hope to spend much of Tuesday at a family property near Pittsville. I think this rut thing will pop soon.


Best of luck near Pittsville.....I hunt just north of Babcock and was skunked all weekend!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## bowtech047 (Apr 24, 2013)

Its definitely picking up in Northern WI. Saw some chasing this weekend with a small 10 pt on a doe. More daytime pics of bucks on the cams as well. Saw 2 small bucks and couple does this morning. Next weekend should be pretty good


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Wife saw a shooter bumping a doe around last night. Good luck this morning.

Jefferson County


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with others, yesterday was slow compared to Saturday. Had a huge 8 with a kicker off G2 within 20 yds Saturday morning but damn tree branch in the way. Got a pick of another shooter working the same trail, and yes this is smaller than the 8 I saw. Hopefully a cool snap next weekend again.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

Shot this on the 31st. Just cruising looking for does. Major ground shrinkage.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw bucks cruising and chasing does both Saturday and Sunday. I think it's pretty much time to be in the woods whenever possible next couple weeks.


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

Very active weekend in Sauk County. They were coming in to a combination of rattling, grunts and what turned every single buck around if he was walking away, was snort-wheeze that I simply did with my mouth (no need to buy some fancy call). I think if I had a decoy buck, things would have been even better. Hit a branch the size of my finger on Saturday morning that prevented my arrow from meeting it's mark on a 4 1/2 8pt. Saw 3 other bucks. Sunday morning 8 bucks all 2.5-3.5, sometimes 3 at a time coming to the calls. I was in a new stand location and didn't pick it as well as I should have, kept getting spotted from all angles, and most went on the wrong side of my tree. Good learning morning. I ended up connecting on a decent 2.5 8 pt. at 30 yards. Slick tricks did a great job.


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

Pic's from above post. Good luck.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

On the verge of opening up! It's been steady, but slow. Not much commotion, deer don't look timid enough. Scrapes look hot and fresh...not many rubs by me. I'd say they're still seeking yet. I need my corn cut. Hundreds of acres standing yet by me.

Waupaca County near Waupaca.


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

Congrats to all the guys with success!!! There are some awesome bucks posted here already, good job guys!


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Heading up to our place in Adams County on Wednesday night. Hope we have some luck! Looks like another cold front will be pushing through Wednesday & Thursday. Should be good.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Saw some chasing Saturday and Sunday in Grant County. A buddy saw a shooter try to mount a small doe. Dead this morning.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

saw a nice shooter buck last night. couldn't see the points but had good mass and decent width. to bad he was 122 yards out on a hill side. hoping to setup on him tonight. things seem to be heating up but waiting for someone to throw the switch


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

Any big woods N WI hunters out? I was up this past week in N. Oneida. Very slow despite the good temps and snow cover (got about 2" Thurs night). Friday was brutal for an all-day sit. 20 mph winds and temps barely out of the 20s (remind anyone of last year gun's opener??). Ended up still hunting for part of the day. Saturday was perfect, but deer activity almost entirely at night (based on cams and tracks found in AM). Saw only a couple scrapes that were barely starting to get opened up. Very few rubs. Ended up in 4 stand areas over 2 sq. miles and zip, zero nada. Heading back up this weekend.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm in Northern WI, I was up last weekend for a long weekend. I hunted a couple hours on three separate occasions. Saw some does but no bucks while hunting. Saw a couple small bucks out during the day while driving and one nice buck at dark while driving up going through three lakes.

In my time walking in the woods I was not seeing any rubs or scrapes anywhere. But that was a week ago.

I'm headed up Saturday for 8 days. I may head over to Chequamegon (clam lake area) for a day or two just for fun.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am hunting big woods in saywer county. things have been slow but are heating up. seeing bucks during they day nothing big but also seeing does and spikes at all times. no chasing seen yet or even heard. scrapes are popping up But i haven't seen one rub. had a 2.5 yr old 8 point respond to some grunting and came in at a dead sprint. but when i tried it with an older buck he didn't even pay attention and kept walking away. does seem to be on edge making me think it might be getting good by mid week. Hoping i tag out soon so this weeks vacation isn't a waste


----------



## DrewJF8 (May 7, 2010)

Lucky enough to harvest this buck Saturday Nov. 1st at 11:23 am.
13 Pointer with a 19 1/4" inside spread. Main frame 7x5 with a point coming off his right base.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice DrewJF8! Congrat's on that nice buck!
Friend who hunt's just North East of Antigo said he did not see anything this past weekend, it was pretty quiet at his place. He also said he did not see any fresh rub's/scrapes.


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Posted this on a different thread too, but hes the one I'm after. 
Hope the camera didn't spook him too bad.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

DrewJF8 said:


> View attachment 2075773
> 
> 
> Lucky enough to harvest this buck Saturday Nov. 1st at 11:23 am.
> 13 Pointer with a 19 1/4" inside spread. Main frame 7x5 with a point coming off his right base.


Nice! congrats on a beautiful buck.


----------



## DrewJF8 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. 
It was the best hunt I ever had. Saw 6 different bucks chasing does, and had the same bucks come past me multiple times. After I shot this buck, I waited a hour or so before getting down (12:30 pm), and had 2 more bucks come past. On the walk out had a buck run across the field in front of me. Best rut action I've ever seen.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm taking off tomorrow for hunting but I *WILL* break mid day to vote. If you don't know who the hunter-friendly and firearms-friendly candidate is please do some homework and then *VOTE!*

No future belly aching allowed from Wisconsin hunters who don't bother to vote and then find their sport threatened by hack politicians...


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

GR82DRV said:


> Hey guys, I'm taking off tomorrow for hunting but I *WILL* break mid day to vote. If you don't know who the hunter-friendly and firearms-friendly candidate is please do some homework and then *VOTE!*
> 
> No future belly aching allowed from Wisconsin hunters who don't bother to vote and then find their sport threatened by *hack politicians*...


Lets keep this a thread about bowhunting. All politicians are hacks. That's all there is too it.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Average guy picture from central WI but still pretty happy to get'm. Just a main frame 8 with some junk at the base but still kinda nice to see some rack stick out past the ear when you walk up on'm.

Got him last night which was hardly a great night. Just sitting over a scrape and he came in. Been on camera for awhile.



















Took the climber out this morning and set up near the kill site and took care of some other business 









Good luck guys I think the peek is near.....


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

^^^^^^^this^^^^^. I'm hunting tomorrow eve thru the weekend. Wishing everyone a successful hunt

UT


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Big Timber said:


> Lets keep this a thread about bowhunting. All politicians are hacks. That's all there is too it.


Guess you're not voting... Sorry I spoiled your day with one reminder post. 

As I see it this IS about Wisconsin (check the thread title) and the future of our hunting depends upon DNR appointments etc. Saying "_They're all the same_" might sound smart in a tavern after a few beers but it just doesn't cut it when you really compare choices. Keep in mind I didn't mention a candidate by name. That's for you to decide.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

GR82DRV said:


> Guess you're not voting... Sorry I spoiled your day with one reminder post.
> 
> As I see it this IS about Wisconsin and the future of our hunting depends upon DNR appointments etc. Saying "_They're all the same_" might sound smart in a tavern after a few beers but it just doesn't cut it when you really compare choices. Keep in mind I didn't mention a candidate by name. That's for you to decide.


Where did i say "They're all the same"? I said every politician is a hack. Once you open your eyes, you might realize a thing or two. Voting is getting a lesser of 2 evils these days. The 2 party system has been a complete failure. Do you honestly think im going to place my vote solely on who's going to protect my right to own guns & hunt? Negative. I have kids & worry about their future. Everyone has opinions, and not everyone will agree. Thats why i said, lets keep this thread about bow hunting....it is a sight on ARCHERYtalk....with hunters talking about sightings and either the good or bad luck they've encountered.

Further more, the only other thing id like to say to you is, good luck in the woods.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Big Timber said:


> Where did i say "They're all the same"? I said every politician is a hack. Once you open your eyes, you might realize a thing or two. Voting is getting a lesser of 2 evils these days. The 2 party system has been a complete failure. Do you honestly think im going to place my vote solely on who's going to protect my right to own guns & hunt? Negative. I have kids & worry about their future. Everyone has opinions, and not everyone will agree. Thats why i said, lets keep this thread about bow hunting....it is a sight on ARCHERYtalk....with hunters talking about sightings and either the good or bad luck they've encountered.
> 
> Further more, the only other thing id like to say to you is, good luck in the woods.


Wow, I REALLY spoiled your day. Try Valium.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

GR82DRV said:


> Wow, I REALLY spoiled your day. Try Valium.


You didn't spoil my day at all. You're welcome to give yourself a pat on the back though if you'd like.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

We now return you to hunting talk......


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Ruttin1 said:


> We now return you to hunting talk......


Sorry about that! :zip:


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

saw a small buck chasing a doe grunting all the way. and a small 8pt on his feet cruising along mid day. hoping the big ones show up tomorrow


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Sat all day in Marquette co. Chasing all day. 11 am and 1 pm. Can't say I saw any nature bucks though, biggest was prob a 2.5 8 point.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Dmax-HD 

Very nice on both Kill's! Way to go with that extra effort!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Your welcome little guy. This young fella was within 20 yards of me for hours yesterday.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Unless I burn more PTO, I can't go until Friday. Hard to sit in my little cube and get work done this time of year. Got an 8am meeting, gotta head out!


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Thx.

Decided to get a full mount of the yote - great coat even for this time of year. The horns will just end up on a board or something.


Bearpawx4 said:


> Dmax-HD
> 
> Very nice on both Kill's! Way to go with that extra effort!


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Western WI. Friday morning 4 HR-0, Saturday 8 Hr.-0, Sunday afternoon 4 HR.-0, Monday morn 6 HR.0. Where the H--- are all the deer! All pics are still nocturnal.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Sat for a couple of hours this morning in Jefferson County. Thought for sure that I would be covered in deer after the rain but just a few doe, no buck to be seen?


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

went out this AM, saw a small spike make a rub and walk down the trail. did some scouting and found some huge rubs and scrapes. with the wind i'm hoping to setup on a new area tonight


----------



## WI_Deer_Hunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait to get up North and get out there this weekend! Should be a good one!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in for the first time in a couple days, Saturday I saw probably 40 deer. 10 to 15 being bucks and 2 being shooters. I passed on a buck that I should've shot. Sunday saw the same amount of deer. I missed a 160 inch main frame 8 we call moose, later in the day I had a nice 10 come in, I drew back and stopped him but he stopped behind a tree so I let down. Monday was a pretty slow day as was today with only a handful of does being seen. The weather finally looks good for tomorrow so I'm going out with high hopes. Saturday and Sunday had great rut activity but not much Monday and today. Hunting in western Wisconsin and my vacation lasts till Sunday the 9th. I'll keep you posted good luck to everyone and stay safe.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone hunting Adams County?


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Lower Adams county tonight. Saw 4 does in a field about 2:30pm. Got in stand just after, did not see any thing til about 4:30pm. A small spike walked through. On the way home saw at least 6 does with fawns still following. No bucks except the spike.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dylbilly said:


> Checking in for the first time in a couple days, Saturday I saw probably 40 deer. 10 to 15 being bucks and 2 being shooters. I passed on a buck that I should've shot. Sunday saw the same amount of deer. I missed a 160 inch main frame 8 we call moose, later in the day I had a nice 10 come in, I drew back and stopped him but he stopped behind a tree so I let down. Monday was a pretty slow day as was today with only a handful of does being seen. The weather finally looks good for tomorrow so I'm going out with high hopes. Saturday and Sunday had great rut activity but not much Monday and today. Hunting in western Wisconsin and my vacation lasts till Sunday the 9th. I'll keep you posted good luck to everyone and stay safe.


a 160" 8 point? I gotta see pics. that's almost unheard of. I think there are many people that honestly can't judge a deer on the hoof or even a picture for that matter. I myself am not very good. It takes a heck of an 8 pointer just to make 140". show some pics and prove me wrong.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Thought it would be a great night in Jefferson County. Four hunters and not one saw a thing.


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

Not 160, but close?? Maybe 153?


----------



## Bone8Collector (Sep 9, 2010)

Make that five I too am hunting Jefferson county and did not see a thing stayed even out late with that moon out to see if anything would come out a little later and still nothing didn't see anything this morning either I was seeing some good bucks the past few days now four days off to try and tag out!


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Had 6 doe under me most of the night but only a spike came running when it was almost dark.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^Jefferson County


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Slowwww still! Waupaca County


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Anybody been hunting Grant this week? Heading over tomorrow for a 5 day. They gotta be moving right?


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

Seen a lot of 2 1/2 yr olds on their feet pushing some does, none of the big guys out yet during daylight hours, still seeing them on camera during darkness. I hunt southwest wisconsin


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Looked at the forecast for saturday, bummed, wind gusts of 30


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Went out for an hour before work this morning in Jefferson Cty. Didn't see anything while I stood for an hour. Grabbed the trail cam pics when I was done, of course the deer were grazing in the OTHER spot I hunt, not the one I chose this AM. They left about 15 minutes after I was standing at my first spot. Not a lot of movement this week on my Cams, only a few during the day, still a lot more activity at night. I am off Friday so it will be a good 3 solid days of hunting.


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

seen good 8 pt chasing a doe hard at 1. 30 minutes ago grunted up a 5 pt, weather has moving more


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Saturday I seen 1 deer, and was a 3 1/2 or 4 1/2 yr old 8pt about 30 minutes before closing light. On Sunday I seen 1 deer, little dork fork about 10 minutes before closing light. On Sunday I seen 3 deer, 1 doe, 1 dork fork, and a different 3 1/2-4 1/2 yr old 8 pt all by 4:30pm. 

On Saturday I was picked out of the tree by that buck, and Monday I missed low on that buck. They are moving in iowa County, but not rutting


----------



## Timmyp30 (Jul 31, 2012)

Iowa Co., last tuesday small bucks started chasing does and fawns around, 4 bucks that night. Seen bucks the next two nights, saturday morning I missed a big 10 pointer running a doe hard seen 5 more bucks throughout the day including what would have been a shooter 8 pointer but both g2s broke and another shooter 8 with a broke g3. Since then havent seen much action. Other than a big buck chasing a doe i seen driving back from the stand at 930 this morning.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

I swear this same button buck follows me everywhere. New stand tonight . scrapes the size of trash can lids every where . rubs showing up every day. Only a couple days left of my hunt and nothing yet


----------



## SimonKenton (Nov 5, 2014)

Saw an 8 point buck Monday night, and then sat out three hours in the morning and three hours in the afternoon on Tuesday, and didn't see a thing.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

carbon arrow1 said:


> a 160" 8 point? I gotta see pics. that's almost unheard of. I think there are many people that honestly can't judge a deer on the hoof or even a picture for that matter. I myself am not very good. It takes a heck of an 8 pointer just to make 140". show some pics and prove me wrong.


This is my cousins I 8pt was high 150's so there is definitely 160" 8pts being shot


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

aulee42 said:


> This is my cousins I 8pt was high 150's so there is definitely 160" 8pts being shot


Maybe that's a bad pic but that buck looks more like 140's then high 150's. One of my classmates shot a 163 inch 8 point when he was 13. Its quite a but bigger than the buck you posted. At the time I think it was the 3rd biggest 8 shot in Wisconsin. I have a 136 inch 8 that looks pretty close to what you posted but like I said maybe its just a bad picture.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

You know he did say main frame 8. So could have bunch of trash.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Still extremely slow for me in Dane and Columbia Counties. Gonna do an all day sit in Columbia friday and then head to Crawford Co on saturday for 4 days.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

JDM4 said:


> Still extremely slow for me in Dane and Columbia Counties. Gonna do an all day sit in Columbia friday and then head to Crawford Co on saturday for 4 days.


I'll be back in Crawford friday-sunday should be good. I saw some decent action last weekend


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

PY Bucks said:


> You know he did say main frame 8. So could have bunch of trash.


Thank you lol, G2s are split on both sides and he's MASSIVE


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

scored today at 11:45, grossed at 138


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Slooooow by me. Haven't seen a deer in four sits in my usually reliable spots. Going to move a stand for this weekend.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Dylbilly said:


> View attachment 2077649
> scored today at 11:45, grossed at 138


Congrats!


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

WI Buck Chaser said:


> Slooooow by me. Haven't seen a deer in four sits in my usually reliable spots. Going to move a stand for this weekend.


Same in Wood County......hoping things pick up tomorrow....sure has been some LONG sits....


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Buddy text me at 2 today and said a huge 8 was chasing a doe that ran into one of my properties . That sure made me day dream at work and not focus . Fri. i have off and hope sit #4 produces deer #3 . I have a feeling it will be serious lock down time but am sitting all day if needed. I can get used to these short sits. Oh so many stands and big bucks , decisions , decisions . Was pleased to hear my friends 8 from Halloween green scored 153" . This week is what i call peak rut - Dane , Green , Iowa . C'mon Fri. - its show time !


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been busy in the woods. Haven't posted in a while. Had a BIG six on camera at 8 am. He must be 16-18" and real heavy. No brows. Been seeing lots of small bucks. Heard grunting. Last weekend was in Jackson county. Slow till Sunday. Then had mid day cruisers. Then this one yesterday in Winnebago county at 8 am. 5 ard shot. I was happy I practiced that angle at home. Not much room for error. Went 60 yards and dropped. Damn thing plowed into a standing cornfield and I think he took half of it out with him.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

crazy4hunting said:


> I've been busy in the woods. Haven't posted in a while. Had a BIG six on camera at 8 am. He must be 16-18" and real heavy. No brows. Been seeing lots of small bucks. Heard grunting. Last weekend was in Jackson county. Slow till Sunday. Then had mid day cruisers. Then this one yesterday in Winnebago county at 8 am. 5 ard shot. I was happy I practiced that angle at home. Not much room for error. Went 60 yards and dropped. Damn thing plowed into a standing cornfield and I think he took half of it out with him.


Congrats on getting it done sir


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Pretty quiet in central Wisconsin last night & this morning. Calm before the storm I'm hoping!


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

9:00 here been a dead woods so far this morning with a dusting of snow on the ground


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

Big Timber said:


> Anyone hunting Adams County?


I hunt in Adams county


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Diesel-Junkie said:


> I hunt in Adams county


Having any luck? Very slow in northeast part of Adams Co.


----------



## Diesel-Junkie (Sep 24, 2013)

We are south of friendship about 10 miles. Its been really slow. Last weekend I had a fork playing dogging does and a huge 8 come through but never got a shot off. That's about it so far


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Hunted for the last 3 hrs last night in dodge county.saw a small doe around 3 pm.then 2 pheasent hunters and ther dog at 430ish.


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

Tried rattling after I saw doe.had buck lure out to.


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Very slow all week in Kenosha county. Seeing the same small bucks all week. Finally had some chasing yesterday morn, same small bucks. Bigger bucks have vanished from cams day or night. 4 days of vacation left. Hope it picks up soon. Lots of rubs and very few scrapes.


----------



## mgriffin546 (Oct 25, 2013)

Driving in to work this morning(Milwaukee) i had a buck cross right in front of my car. He came trotting out of a field to my right, mouth hanging open and looking pretty tired. I stopped car as a second buck followed behind him. A third small buck came out of a wood lot and started into the field. He suddenly stopped, then bolted across field back into the woods. Thats when I noticed two large bucks fighting about 200 yds away. Really aggressive fight with chasing going on. I then saw another large buck about 40 yds from them, that seemed to be just circling, Also noticed another large buck about 40 yds on the other side of them just watching. I sat for about 15 minutes watching the action. Only one time did I see a doe, but she certainly had the attention of some large bucks. In all I saw 7 Bucks and certainly 4 of them were fighting for her. Made for a really exciting ride in. I have since gone back 3 times to see if they were still there and saw at least 1 deer every time. Cant wait for the weekend!


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Had a hot doe come through last night (portage) chased by a small six. Brothers and I setup same area around a marsh today. Hot doe was chased by 2 small six points and a 2.5 yr old, ran by one of my other brothers. About two hrs later a wide 10 pops out cruising. So my brother got one in him, good blood but guess he walked off, gonna give her a couple hrs and pursue. Windy as heck at times today but guess we picked the right plan. I'll post up pics if it works out. Guess he had an issue with his glove? All I know and this is public land. Good luck guys


----------



## Chistavocat (Jun 28, 2013)

Sat all day in waushara co Wednesday. Saw a doe and two fawn at 7:30 followed by a 10 pt. left me no shot. Minutes later a larger white racked buck cut off the doe and that was the last I saw of them. Around 9:00 I called in a basket 8. That's all I saw for the rest of the day.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw a 2.5 8 chasing yesterday AM. Changed it up a bit & sitting from 10:45-dark. Nothing yet


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Been slow the last 2 days button bucks and small doe fawns. Being buck only this season makes it a little more challenging . big bucks have dissapeered from my cams day or night . and the little bit of chasing i have seen has been by small bucks 1.5 or 2.5 yr olds. Maybe they are locked down with does allready seems a bit early.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

I took all day Tuesday for hunting. Morning behind my house near Polonia nothing whatsoever - kind of strange. Drove to another property an hour away near Pittsville and had a small 8-pointer seeking does walk 5 yards past my stand at 12:20 but that's all! I would have expected to have seen _at least_ four or five deer at each location this time of year. Heading out in another hour or so hoping things change soon.


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Little 8 checked a rub line a few minutes ago. North Dane co


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Wife said 4 different bucks were in the woods behind the house today. She said one was an 8 and one she thought was as big as a cow but she couldn't quite make out its rack. I think I'll call in sick tomorrow - sounds like it is heating up!


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't figure out where we are at in Grant Co. Not seeing many deer. Have seen 1 spike buck all season. Does I have seen haven't had a buck chasing and looked pretty calm. Usually crazy around here by now.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Saw a small 8 hit by truck that was fresh there at 2 pm today on major highway. Friend said his buck sightings have really gone down. Possible lockdown? Not sure.


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

I've been hunting Grant County for 6 days. Lots of small bucks out searching. Buddy saw a shooter mounting a small doe 3 days ago. Sat tonight and saw 3 of each. Not sure if the big boys are daylight yet. I haven't hunted as hard as I'd liked to as I was on antibiotics with a nasty cough. Probably would have seen more deer if I wasn't coughing. 3 more days and then I'll leave deer camp for work.


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

Sat all day today in Wood county....nothing..... bumped one climbing down..........oh well, back at it in the morning. It's been an incredibly slow year....just hoping persistence pays off!


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

saw one doe today, i went from seeing 14 deer a day to 2 withing the week. big bucks are off my cameras. and now even the 2.5 yr olds have vanished.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Deerless again tonight. Going to move some stands around tomorrow. Very little daylight movement according to trail cams.


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

Seems to be a very odd rut this year in southern Sawyer county. I'm seeing groups of does and fawns together feeding in the fields, all the while un-harrased by even little bucks. Not seeing much for seeking or chasing at all. Usually they're running pretty good at this point.


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Haven't seen much rut activity all week. Hoping next week is better.


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Anything moving today? Hoping to get out for the last hour today


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

Its snowing so hard here i can hardly se


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Bucks are moving in Waukesha county this week. I saw 3 bucks Monday, 2 smaller ones and a good one I couldn't quite get a shot at. Tuesday does everywhere and shot one, no sign of a buck. Wednesday saw 1 small buck. Thursday saw 5 bucks between 3:30 and 5:00 and shot a good one that was chasing a hot doe. I shot him about 4:40 and had 2 more bucks come by within the next 10 minutes, then I left the woods.


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Sat in the snow this evening. Saw 2 does and a buck at 60 yards. Didn't feel comfortable with that shot so let the does walk. Buck was just a little 6. He had no interest in the does at all, simply eating a fresh cut soy bean field.

Northeastern Marathon county


----------



## lotalota (Apr 28, 2007)

Did an all day sit in a cluge spot I wanted to try at the bottom of a steep Grant County valley. I saw 14 does during the day and think it's a prime bedding area. At dark I saw 4 bucks, but no sign of searching, chasing, or rutting. We saw rutting 4 days ago here but nothing doing today. I think one young doe went hot earlier in the week, but the rest haven't yet.


----------



## adamst (Oct 21, 2010)

Been sitting since Wednesday in rusk county. As far as rut activity and sign it just not there. Wish i knew what was going on. Seems like the last few years up here have been terrible......


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Saw a doe and fawn feeding in field this am, then another doe and fawn this evening. Big buck hit on the highway on the way home. North Dane co.


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

This full moon has everything messed up; cameras show most deer movement at night. The rut most definitely hasn't gotten into full swing here yet...still seeing many does and fawns paired up, and only a few small bucks messing with them. Came across 4 fresh scrapes today. Sawyer county.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

buckbane said:


> this full moon has everything messed up; cameras show most deer movement at night. The rut most definitely hasn't gotten into full swing here yet...still seeing many does and fawns paired up, and only a few small bucks messing with them. Came across 4 fresh scrapes today. Sawyer county.


x2!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

My first all day sit ever and i got skunked. Didnt see a single deer.


----------



## WI_Deer_Hunter (Jul 18, 2011)

No deer this afternoon in the blizzard up north. Not much moving around on cams. Buddy grunted in a couple bucks. Doesn't seem to hot yet.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Im going with a few doe came in early, got things real heated up and we got all excited. Now we are just waiting for the rest of the doe to come in to heat and it should get started again. Only explanation I can come up with. I am seeing doe every night but no buck. Jefferson CO


----------



## powell7db (Dec 8, 2009)

Blowin 35 this morning, looks like I'm takin the morning off


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

I shot this 8 that was a 9 before he broke off a tine fighting on 11/6. Grunted him in. Lots of chasing going on here. I'm glad I got it done before all the nasty weather sets in.
Good luck guys.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

bobbal said:


> View attachment 2079338
> 
> I shot this 8 that was a 9 before he broke off a tine fighting on 11/6. Grunted him in. Lots of chasing going on here. I'm glad I got it done before all the nasty weather sets in.
> Good luck guys.


Awesoy buck and congrats. I was done on the 5th, and when I got up on Thursday it was howling out, half rain, half sleet. Was happy to have another cup of coffee. [emoji1]


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Just got a report from friends. There at at camp by Nekoosa, and it's going STRONG there. Have seen and cams full of daytime big buck activity.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

This AM has been my best hunt yet. I've been off all week hunting hard. 4 bucks cruising this AM.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Finally saw a buck moving from the stand this am. A real nice 8pt he decided that he wasn't going to give me a shot though. 3 more steps. Hoping to see more action the rest of the day/weekend.


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

Similar story here...big shooter went cruising by out of shooting range this morning. Wind was wicked, so grunt tube was useless.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nothing going on by us in Grant. None of us are seeing many deer. No sign of rut going on.


----------



## Corey9965 (Mar 2, 2007)

jandrey said:


> My first all day sit ever and i got skunked. Didnt see a single deer.


X2. Sat all day Friday didn't see a thing. Then got soaked the last half hour. Bumped a dandy 10 earlier today with a doe. Had to drop kids off at bowling so got a late start. Hoping for some afternoon action.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Me and a buddy out since about noon. Windy but not too brutal. Hoping to see some bucks up on their feet today. Jefferson County


----------



## Chistavocat (Jun 28, 2013)

Sat all day Friday in waushara co. 3 small bucks and 5 doe. Nothing worth picking up the bow for. 2 of the small bucks chased a doe for about 30 min followed by grunting snort weezing and thrashing a small tree. Put on an interesting show for a while. Every sit it has been morning action only and mostly small bucks. Did see two nice bucks Wednesday around 9:00. My dad works with a guy that had an 8 and a 10 come in and brawl. up on hind legs and everything. The 10 backed up put his head down pawed the ground and like a ram charged the 8 cracking him a good one. The 8 looked half knocked out. The 10 left. The guy ended up shooting the 8 and found a 6" spike driven into its skull rite above its eye. No wonder he looked dazed.


----------



## Lotka (Nov 4, 2014)

Missed a buck yesterday after deflecting off some
Limb... Had some little ones bed near me. Good entertainment while I sat all day


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Out today at noon. Saw a nice buck at 1:39 and that was it until I walked out. Got to my field and there stood a doe and it trotted off with a buck behind her. Didn't look big, but was grunting.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Only doe again all day today. Jefferson County


----------



## Wolfe76 (Sep 24, 2014)

Saw 3 bucks cruising and a doe and 3 fawns. 2 bucks were spikes and the third was a big 8. The 8 point came by at 30 yards but stayed behind branches so I never got a shot. My brother had a nice 8 come in but passed cuz it wasn't quite big enough.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Jefferson county-Bucks chasing does all over last night. Passed on a nice 10 this am and only three does tonight. Not much for rubs or scrapes, but they are chasing all over the place. 10 pt. came in on rattle and grunt sequence.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Finally had a little action today. Saw a nice nine with some stickers at 10:00 but he never came within 80 yards. Bro had a nice ten walk by as he got into the blind and he wasn't ready. Cousin saw a couple small bucks. Things are finally starting to heat up!


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

Corey9965 said:


> X2. Sat all day Friday didn't see a thing. Then got soaked the last half hour. Bumped a dandy 10 earlier today with a doe. Had to drop kids off at bowling so got a late start. Hoping for some afternoon action.


glad to hear I'm not the only one. I'll be out there tomorrow and Monday for two more all day sits! Hopefully better luck! I bet get to sleep I'm getting up in 4 hours, can't be napping in my stand!


----------



## mmcan (Oct 13, 2013)

Mantowish w good bucks on cam but nothing during the day.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Serious lock down on now , buddy had a 8 pt. breed a doe right behind him . Sat . ANOTHER big eight has fallen by one of my best friends . This is a banner year for big 8's . - hope to get mine this a.m. . Buddys girlfriend shot her first buck yesterday also . Looks like more cutting on the horizon this week . I am loosing count almost with dead deer my group / friends have shot .I am thankful to live in a game rich environment.
Dane , Green . Iowa . Last eve. all i had was 38 turkeys around me . Heading out soon .


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't say it's lock down, but hunting is getting hot. I'm on about day #14 in a row in a tree. Yesterday seemed like "the switch" if you will. Couldn't quite close the deal twice yesterday. Today has started off hot, 6 deer already! 

Love the snow!


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

No deer yet in northeastern Marathon county.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice pic. Good luck on that snow!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Sitting in the stand in Vilas cty. Nuttin yet... lot of s







now coming tomorrow


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Today was my best day yet. first time i have ever had a shooter buck withing bow range. to bad he was chasing a doe super hard. when i did stop him it was at 30 yards directly behind a pine tree. the second time was 60 yards with some twigs. hit a twig arrow deflected. buck just kept standing there. and that is the end to my 9 day hunt. also my cams showed some hard chasing last night, bucks with noses to the ground and does sprinting off. should just be heating up.


----------



## mhugill (Mar 11, 2010)

Got this bad boy November 7. Shot him at 8:15 am. Seen him behind me at 8:00am sniffing around and he walked away. I grunted and bleated in combo. He looked but then continued walking away out of sight. 15 mins later I hear running and crashing I look behind me to the left and here he is at full sprint. I grab my bow spin to my left and bam he stops at my tree 14 yard shot. From the time I heard him coming to the time the arrow hit him was no joke 5 seconds. 

Make sure you are ready. These things happen fast.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Went out at 1 this afternoon. Put up a doe decoy. at 2 had a doe walk thru and then at 3 had a 8 sneak in on me. Grabbed my bow quick and pulled back and let it go. Deer jumped walked about 20 yds and dropped over. Not the deer I thought it was but happy anyway. I just don't think they are near peak rut yet. Haven't seen a lot and any chasing I've seen has been little ones. Good luck to all who are still hunting and hope the upcoming weather doesn't hurt your hunt to bad.


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

Thirteen does and fawns this evening. Not a horn in sight or grunt to be heard.  ?????? Sawyer county.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Northern Columbia county. I saw 1 lone doe at about 13:30 in the middle of a field then nothing till about 16:00. I had 1 doe that knew something wasn't right so she turned around and left. There were 6 deer in a different field (neighbors property) including 1 spike buck (about the length of his ears 2 point LOL) and a doe with tail raised almost the whole time in the field. Didn't seem pressured at all today.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Had the same main frame 9 with stickers come by this morning at 8:20. I could just see the tips of his antlers coming over the ridge. If he would've continued up the trail he was on I would've had a chip shot at 15 yards or less. Instead he turned and went straight up the hill, and never got within 40-45 yards. I tried to stop him but he only did behind a tree. He was just on a mission I guess. Unfortunate, but it's nice to see a mature buck. 










Went out this afternoon to one of my oats/winter rye/clover plots. Had 1.5 and 2.5 year old 8-pts come out at 4:30 and chow down for about 20 minutes. Surprisingly, they weren't exactly "rutty" outside of the 2.5 y/o sniffing a scrape. Pretty much entirely focused on eating. At one point they approached each other and I thought they'd do some sparring. Instead they licked each others necks for a couple minutes.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Shot a dork 6 at daylight after posting on here. Had 3 bucks chasing a hot doe and almost got ran over while recovering mine . Jumped another dork on the way out . It was like a circus / rodeo with deer all around for a short hunt . With 3 hanging in my group i thought best of taking another with this much meat to cut up .
Oh well , 3 with my bow is about right until i wear the orange if i dont get a dandy next weekend , time for the four letter word "work" , good luck to those off this week , i am jealous .


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Locked down here.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Saw a really nice 8/10 on a doe in a corn field by my house last night. He was sniffing everywhere the doe stopped. We are supposed to get like 16" of snow today along Hwy 8 so that is going to be curious what it does to them. No melting in sight either. Supposed to go into deep freeze. Crazy...


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

They were running wild last week in Burnett/Polk County(NW WI). Plugged this one Thursday morning the 6th, in the snow. He made 4 scrapes and two rubs before I shot him.







Also have a bunch of pics of him working a scrape and squaring off with a fork about 5 minutes before I shot him.


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

Sat Jefferson Cty over the weekend. Nothing on Saturday, Sunday I had a 10pt Albino walk through. Cool to see, but bummed he wasn't brown. I was so amazed at seeing him that I completely forgot to grab my camera until he ran behind a tree and walked off.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

incutrav said:


> They were running wild last week in Burnett/Polk County(NW WI). Plugged this one Thursday morning the 6th, in the snow. He made 4 scrapes and two rubs before I shot him.
> View attachment 2081010
> 
> Also have a bunch of pics of him working a scrape and squaring off with a fork about 5 minutes before I shot him.
> View attachment 2081012


Nicely done sir!


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

I set my buddy up on some state land near a scrape. He saw deer only one time since I've been taking him out over the last 5 or 6 years. We put a few drops of tinks on the scrape and I moved on a few hundred yards. After shooting light I was walking back by his spot to walk out. I heard a deer snorting at him and when I got to him he was asking me What the heck was that thing. Playing it out I asked did it sound big or was it small like a rabbit. He said it wasn't no rabbit. I said its got to be a sasquatch then. He wasn't buying that either so I asked him if he ever heard a deer snort.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Passed on a couple of 3yr olds this past week https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNJTMePdvnY&feature=youtu.be https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EP2tzWgU4A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Passed on a couple of 3yr olds this past week https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNJTMePdvnY&feature=youtu.be https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EP2tzWgU4A&feature=youtu.be


Craziness!


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

HHunter37 said:


> Had a hot doe come through last night (portage) chased by a small six. Brothers and I setup same area around a marsh today. Hot doe was chased by 2 small six points and a 2.5 yr old, ran by one of my other brothers. About two hrs later a wide 10 pops out cruising. So my brother got one in him, good blood but guess he walked off, gonna give her a couple hrs and pursue. Windy as heck at times today but guess we picked the right plan. I'll post up pics if it works out. Guess he had an issue with his glove? All I know and this is public land. Good luck guys


OK following up. Long story short my brother just got done texting he was freezing and getting down in an hour. He put his phone away looks up and this guy was at 20 yards. So he fumbled with his gloves, got draw and was waiting for on more step. Well his release went off? He was on him and thought he hit behind the shoulder, but the buck ran a few yards then walked off. So he backed out and went went in about 3 hrs later. Great blood to the deer, slick trick mags. He went through the heart and this guy made it about 60-70 yards. His second nice public buck in two years. Since then we didn't see much at all.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

They were chasing for me today. Shot the second buck in line chasing a bruiser of a brickhead doe. Stopped him at full gallop with an "urrp" that could have been heard a mile away.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Lots of chasing in Marathon county today. Even with the snow storm and high winds.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

View attachment 2081838


deerbum said:


> They were chasing for me today. Shot the second buck in line chasing a bruiser of a brickhead doe. Stopped him at full gallop with an "urrp" that could have been heard a mile away.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats guys!! Good work and nice bucks.
UT


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

Anybody seeing any movement?


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Nothing seen by me today except a dink that I bumped walking out.


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm curious as to how the snow totals ended up in N. WI, specifically Oneida and Vilas. All the areas I hunt are off the beaten path, and I'm wondering how difficult it will be to access things sans a 6" lift w/ 38 tires...


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Shot a nice 119" 10pt on Saturday. Was only in the stand 5 minutes and I killed him. They are seriously rutting in Grant, Iowa, and Lafayette county!


----------



## buckbane (Jan 24, 2014)

bszczerbiak said:


> I'm curious as to how the snow totals ended up in N. WI, specifically Oneida and Vilas. All the areas I hunt are off the beaten path, and I'm wondering how difficult it will be to access things sans a 6" lift w/ 38 tires...


Can't speak for Oneida and Vilas, but Sawyer has gotten somewhere in the neighborhood of 15".


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm in vilas. We will have 15 or more. I am doing fine in my explorer but my wife drops me off and picks me up. The plowing will make the fire road entrances deep deep with snow. If you can get on the road that has not been plowed and still be able to tell where it is then i think you can get through it.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

swwishooter said:


> Shot a nice 119" 10pt on Saturday. Was only in the stand 5 minutes and I killed him. They are seriously rutting in Grant, Iowa, and Lafayette county!


Really? I sat all day Sunday in Iowa county and didn't see deer until about 4pm.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

jandrey said:


> Really? I sat all day Sunday in Iowa county and didn't see deer until about 4pm.


I was in Ridgeway and what a day it was . Breeding , chasing , you name it and it was ALL day long . I am so happy with a full blown rut this year . I myself havent killed a big one yet but know of many that did .
Correction , i was there on Sat. ---- Sunday i hunted near Madison and it was even better , i shot meat anyway .


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Saw a little 6-pt at 4:00 today. He sniffed a scrape then fed for a few minutes in the food plot. My grandpa saw a nice 10 this afternoon a few minutes after a doe came through, but he never presented a shot apparently.


----------



## bowandarrowman (Dec 10, 2008)

"dork" buck ??? Lets have some respect for the animals we pursue!


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

bowandarrowman said:


> "dork" buck ??? Lets have some respect for the animals we pursue!


What's wrong with dork buck?


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

bowandarrowman said:


> "dork" buck ??? Lets have some respect for the animals we pursue!


You can't be serious....


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

WhacknstackWI said:


> You can't be serious....


This is archery talk. I think that he is completely serious.lol.

As if the deer are on the internet reading archerytalk.com and feeling disrespected. Oh the world we live in today.....

I'm going hunting. ...


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

mainjet said:


> This is archery talk. I think that he is completely serious.lol.
> 
> As if the deer are on the internet reading archerytalk.com and feeling disrespected. Oh the world we live in today.....
> 
> I'm going hunting. ...


Haha. I hear ya there. Anyways.....out this morning in northeastern Marathon county. One doe so far. Gonna sit till I'm cold. Hoping to see some chasing.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

jandrey said:


> Really? I sat all day Sunday in Iowa county and didn't see deer until about 4pm.


They were freaken everywhere! I seen 4 deer, 3 within 30 yards, before I even got settled in my tree. Almost hit a nice buck with my car driving in also.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Just flew over the cranberry bogs on my way from Madison to Minneapolis. Sure looks cold for you guys! We didn't have any snow in Mount Horeb when I left this morning.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful morning. Nothing yet.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

swwishooter said:


> Shot a nice 119" 10pt on Saturday. Was only in the stand 5 minutes and I killed him. They are seriously rutting in Grant, Iowa, and Lafayette county!











This is the picture of the buck.


----------



## jandrey (Jul 3, 2013)

swwishooter said:


> They were freaken everywhere! I seen 4 deer, 3 within 30 yards, before I even got settled in my tree. Almost hit a nice buck with my car driving in also.


I actually did have a lot run acros the road in front of me on the way home. Do you think they're just starting? I'll be out Thursday Friday and Sunday. I'm hoping they'll still be running hot and heavy. What time of day did you see the deer? Any specific times or all throughout the day?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Apparently i have hurt the feeling of an individual , from now on i will not call them "dorks" and i will change my user name as well . I killed a 16 mo. old male odocoileus virginianus , commonly called a whitetail buck .
I should tell my friends not to call them "scrubs" either as that may ruffle someones delicate feathers. In all fairness i shall not refer to Squirrels as "rats" . Nor shall i call an opossum a "grinner" anymore . I now have more respect for these animals in a new light . 

On a sad note , i had to drive thru an accident scene this a.m. on the way to work . A mini van smoked a 6 pt. dork and it was struggling , drooling , bleeding but it couldnt move. I wish i had a gun , tire iron or something to put him down , people just standing around waiting for the cops to show up . It turned my stomach to see that poor thing . When i shoot a deer it sure doesnt give me that feeling , quite the opposite.

This cold snap on top of the rut sure has amped things up another level beyond max, it dont get any better .


----------



## canesbball1324 (Dec 5, 2004)

The big bucks were still moving good tonight in the southeastern part of the state. Saw 3 mature bucks tonight, 2 were cruising and one was chasing. Came real close to dropping the hammer tonight.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Late getting out. 1 Hr. sit. small 8 sniffing 10 min. after I got to stand and 5 does. Camera has a bruiser from a few days ago, but have not seen him again.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

iammarty said:


> View attachment 2082893
> 
> 
> Just flew over the cranberry bogs on my way from Madison to Minneapolis. Sure looks cold for you guys! We didn't have any snow in Mount Horeb when I left this morning.


Which way is north in that picture? I grew up near Warrens and I'm trying to figure out who's marshes these are.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Just figured out where the picture is...A good friend of mine works on this marsh.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

dorkbuck33 said:


> ..snip...
> 
> On a sad note , i had to drive thru an accident scene this a.m. on the way to work . A mini van smoked a 6 pt. dork and it was struggling , drooling , bleeding but it couldnt move. I wish i had a gun , tire iron or something to put him down , people just standing around waiting for the cops to show up . It turned my stomach to see that poor thing . When i shoot a deer it sure doesnt give me that feeling , quite the opposite.
> 
> This cold snap on top of the rut sure has amped things up another level beyond max, it dont get any better.


Last Saturday I checked out a dead spike lying on the shoulder of Hwy 12 just South of the Sauk City bridge. He had a broken rear leg- and a bullet hole in the rib cage.
Probably about the same scenario you described. 

I've been seeing cruising bucks almost daily on my way to work and back, but not so much in the pre-dawn darkness as I had been seeing a couple weeks ago.
Lately there seems to be more movement in the evenings.


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice Bucks.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I was out this morning and saw nothing but squirrels and birds! This is getting discouraging, I was hoping to see something rut related but nothing! Hope others are having better luck this week!


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

Shot a 8pt on Nov 8th. Not the buck I wanted to harvest but all the nicer bucks disappeared on Oct 18th in my area.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Slow night


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Saw a nice 10 walking down the side of the road during daylight yesterday evening.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Nothing this evening either from 12:30 to dusk!


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Was planning on an all day sit tomorrow but a buddy called me and said he wanted me to go on a guide duck hunt on the river tomorrow am, and after the season I'm starting to side with waterfowl hunting now after this slow and terrible year. Can't pass up a free trip though. Saw a decent 8 bedded down with a doe today and jumped them driving around with a farmer about trapping.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Slow again. Nothing seen between myself and two other buddies.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Took a nubby tonight. Saw 3 deer today. Still no sign of rut or the big boys by us in Grant.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Ruttin1 said:


> Took a nubby tonight. Saw 3 deer today. Still no sign of rut or the big boys by us in Grant.


Because people shoot nubbies. . . . .


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

ozzz said:


> Because people shoot nubbies. . . . .


Yeah....because a nub buck is going to rut


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Yeah....because a nub buck is going to rut


Nub bucks eventually grow up. I never understood why people that are interested in shooting big bucks shoot the little ones. You can always shoot a doe if you need meat or just need to kill something.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Nub bucks eventually grow up. I never understood why people that are interested in shooting big bucks shoot the little ones. You can always shoot a doe if you need meat or just need to kill something.


One entire side of my family hunts (Mom, Dad, sister, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc.) and they all used to take whatever buck walked in front of them. Didn't matter the size but would then complain they didn't see anything big.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Nub bucks eventually grow up. I never understood why people that are interested in shooting big bucks shoot the little ones.* You can always shoot a doe* if you need meat or just need to kill something.


Actually you can't in all parts of the state.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Actually you can't in all parts of the state.


In those same parts you wouldn't be able to shoot a nub either.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Everyone is aware that nubbies will eventually grow into mature bucks if they don't starve to death, get infected with CWD, die from EHD, eaten by coyotes, hit by a car, gored by a buck, get an infection, etc.. Yes some nubbies are intentionally shot, big whoop. I've shot my share, it's part of the maturation process.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

DMAX-HD said:


> In those same parts you wouldn't be able to shoot a nub either.


I wasn't specifying nubs, but rather small bucks


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Nub bucks eventually grow up. I never understood why people that are interested in shooting big bucks shoot the little ones. You can always shoot a doe if you need meat or just need to kill something.


Well with this logic, if we shoot does what will have all the fawns next year?


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

jandrey said:


> I actually did have a lot run acros the road in front of me on the way home. Do you think they're just starting? I'll be out Thursday Friday and Sunday. I'm hoping they'll still be running hot and heavy. What time of day did you see the deer? Any specific times or all throughout the day?


I started walking into the woods at 2:20pm, and shot at 2:54pm. I was out the next morning, and seen 2 (1 buck and 1 doe). I would recommend mornings, or early afternoons. I have been hearing of a lot of good bucks hit the ground lately.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

deerbum said:


> Everyone is aware that nubbies will eventually grow into mature bucks if they don't starve to death, get infected with CWD, die from EHD, eaten by coyotes, hit by a car, gored by a buck, get an infection, etc.. Yes some nubbies are intentionally shot, big whoop. I've shot my share, it's part of the maturation process.


I'd agree with that.


----------



## grampa bob (Nov 30, 2008)

I do not understand why so many get upset over shooting a nub buck. That nub buck will not be on your land next year anyway. That buck fawn will probably be 5 miles or more from you. Bucks make it thru the winter, thru the hunting season, miss cars, etc. if they did not we would have no deer. Shoot what you want.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

grampa bob said:


> I do not understand why so many get upset over shooting a nub buck. That nub buck will not be on your land next year anyway. That buck fawn will probably be 5 miles or more from you. Bucks make it thru the winter, thru the hunting season, miss cars, etc. if they did not we would have no deer. Shoot what you want.


I don't think it's so much that Ruttin1 took a nubbie. But in the same post was stating/complaining about not seeing any rut action or mature bucks. I hear this all the time, guys shoot the first buck they see which most of the time is a young deer. Then they are the first ones to whine about not ever seeing any nice/mature bucks. I have no problem with people shooting whatever makes them happy. But if you shoot young bucks, don't whine about never seeing old bucks. It's kind of like the people that constantly complain about politicians, but never vote.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

jerkeife said:


> One entire side of my family hunts (Mom, Dad, sister, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc.) and they all used to take whatever buck walked in front of them. Didn't matter the size but would then complain they didn't see anything big.


Exactly. Just to clarify I don't care what anybody shoots, my comment was only directed towards people wanting to see a big buck and then shoot a small one.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Well with this logic, if we shoot does what will have all the fawns next year?


Shoot what ever you want just don't complain when you don't see a mature buck.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

rutnstrut said:


> I don't think it's so much that Ruttin1 took a nubbie. But in the same post was stating/complaining about not seeing any rut action or mature bucks. I hear this all the time, guys shoot the first buck they see which most of the time is a young deer. Then they are the first ones to whine about not ever seeing any nice/mature bucks. I have no problem with people shooting whatever makes them happy. But if you shoot young bucks, don't whine about never seeing old bucks. It's kind of like the people that constantly complain about politicians, but never vote.


 There is a lot of truth to that.
Along the same vein, I have a coworker who's always *****ing about people shooting does. 
He boasts that he kills a buck every year, decade after decade. And then bemoans the fact that he's NEVER been able to kill a Pope and Young buck. 
Yeah, good big-buck management plan there. Kill all the "teenagers" as soon as the antlers show a fork or two.
Idiot.


And I don't care what anybody shoots either-*just don't ******. Period.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Shoot what ever you want just don't complain when you don't see a mature buck.


most hunters never see mature bucks in their whole hunting life as it is. most deer that are seen or shot are 2 1/2 or younger.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

carbon arrow1 said:


> most hunters never see mature bucks in their whole hunting life as it is. most deer that are seen or shot are 2 1/2 or younger.


Um....


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Well with this logic, if we shoot does what will have all the fawns next year?


Nobody said to kill ALL the does, but kill *some* of them to at least try keep the buck/doe ratio somewhat natural. 
We're not raising dairy cattle here, Folks.

If you start to see the total deer population drop significantly, stop hunting ALL the deer in that area for a year or two. 
They recover fast.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> Nobody said to kill ALL the does, but kill *some* of them to at least try keep the buck/doe ratio somewhat natural.
> We're not raising dairy cattle here, Folks.
> 
> If you start to see the total deer population drop significantly, stop hunting ALL the deer in that area for a year or two.
> They recover fast.


I agree with this. But blaming the guy cuz he shot a nub buck is just stupid.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

PY Bucks said:


> Um....


your confused? didn't think my sentence would be so hard to understand. not sure if I can even dumb it down enough for you to understand. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

carbon arrow1 said:


> most hunters never see mature bucks in their whole hunting life as it is. most deer that are seen or shot are 2 1/2 or younger.


Yes, most deer shot are 2.5 or younger, but those hunters are doing something very wrong if they've been hunting WI their whole lives and never seen a mature buck. Not that there's a mature buck on every 40, but I know guys that go up north and hunt public land with low deer densities and shoot a mature buck every couple years. They aren't _that_ rare. Or maybe those hunters would see a mature buck every once in a while if they didn't shoot the 2.5 or younger deer?

Like others have said, shoot what makes you happy, just don't whine about not seeing big deer if you shoot the little ones.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW this got off topic! I come here to see how everyone is doing hunting, not to watch a debate of who shot what and why they are an idiot for shooting it! Please post on or start other threads if thats what you want to do!

Back on to topci, any one else see anything?


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

carbon arrow1 said:


> your confused? didn't think my sentence would be so hard to understand. not sure if I can even dumb it down enough for you to understand. :set1_rolf2:


Depends. Are you complaining in your statement that most don't even see a mature buck or just stating the reason they don't?


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Luke M said:


> WOW this got off topic! I come here to see how everyone is doing hunting, not to watch a debate of who shot what and why they are an idiot for shooting it! Please post on or start other threads if thats what you want to do!
> 
> Back on to topci, any one else see anything?


I'm agree with you. Go start another thread with that stuff. 

Saw 7 deer last night all does and fawns. Camera had a nice buck on it at 6am yesterday.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

grampa bob said:


> I do not understand why so many get upset over shooting a nub buck. That nub buck will not be on your land next year anyway. That buck fawn will probably be 5 miles or more from you. Bucks make it thru the winter, thru the hunting season, miss cars, etc. if they did not we would have no deer. Shoot what you want.


Why would a nub travel 5 miles the next year? unlikely.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I was simply stating that I shot a nubby. I was also stating I have not seen a mature buck yet. I shot the deer because I have not shot a deer with my bow in 4 years and I feel comfortable with the deer population, though you couldn't tell it this year. I have let more deer pass the last 4 years than many get the opportunity at in a lifetime. Our population has bee rising every year (30 diff bucks on cam last year). We have several 150-180 class deer and that's why I usually pass. Everyone do what they want but passing most pays dividends eventually.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Enough arguing guys. I clicked on this thread to read hunting reports, not a bunch of useless bickering.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Agreed. Posted what I saw and explained the post. Done.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Should be a good weekend anyone getting out in the woods?


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Is everyone just argumentative & grumpy because the orange army is coming? :confused3:


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Big Timber said:


> Is everyone just argumentative & grumpy because the orange army is coming? :confused3:


This is actually the first year I'm excited to throw some orange on


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

2nd day Ida 4 day hunt for me. Gotta get it done this weekend. Good luck all.


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hunted Cushing last night over our turnip plot. You could see they were in there digging. Was hoping for a good night. All I saw was 2 button bucks. The disapointing year up there continues.....


----------



## qellis123 (Apr 13, 2014)

My dad saw a mature 9pt cruising in an alfalfa field this afternoon.......small bucks on camera in the mornings....first real movement we've seen where we are in Wood County.


----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Slow night again until the combine and chain saws started running on the neighbors 45 min. prior to end. Then the deer were running so damn fast I could not see them.


----------



## Bone8Collector (Sep 9, 2010)

Been really slow in dodge county but unfortunately hunting public land haven't seen any nice bucks since the 2nd or deer to say the least we were thick in them and ever since then they disappeared finally saw this small one tonight at dark at put one through it


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Had to work all week. Back at it today and this wknd. Was a very good day. Lots of deer moving at all times of the day here in Waupaca County. Most consistent rut behavior I've seen since Halloween.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Bone8Collector said:


> View attachment 2084977
> View attachment 2084977
> 
> Been really slow in dodge county but unfortunately hunting public land haven't seen any nice bucks since the 2nd or deer to say the least we were thick in them and ever since then they disappeared finally saw this small one tonight at dark at put one through it


Congrats on the doe!


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Got out tonight for only my third sit of the season. Saw a doe and two fawns around 1430 out feeding in the field I was set up by. Then about 1545 had two does and two fawns come out together feeding, one of the big does broke away into a hedgerow and the fawn with her went into the wood the other direction. The other doe and fawn went back into the woods together. Then about 1615 had the biggest buck I have can pics of show up towards the property line. I bleeted and he stopped. I did one more and just as he started to take a step in my direction the doe came out of the hedgerow in front of him. After that he took off after her. Did a buck grunt and caught his attention again. But there was another smaller buck in a field to my right rear and both doe and buck took off the way. Heard on heck of a commotion then got quiet and dark.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Adams county


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

havent been out in the woods lately but some people i know have had good luck.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

My brother in laws cousin shot this big boy the other day


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

I am convinced all the mature bucks on the heavily pressured public I hunt are staying nocturnal. Lots of night time chasing pics, no daytime movement by the big ones on any cams or witnessed by me.


----------



## huntnFiend (Feb 17, 2009)

I am convinced aliens abducted every buck I am after.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

aulee42 said:


> My brother in laws cousin shot this big boy the other day


Holy buckets! What an awesome buck!


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Could have shot a nice 10 point but couldn't get the camera on him fast enough so he got away. Would have been a chip shot if I was just hunting and not filming. This was on Thursday in Chippewa county.


----------



## kchopper (Aug 15, 2008)

Seen a small buck this morning with the biggest neck I have ever seen on a rutting deer. He was chasing a doe. Still have good bucks on camera during the day. Have trail camera videos of bucks chasing does. All during the day and all videos were this week. Should be good hunting this weekend. Marathon county. Good luck


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

huntnFiend said:


> I am convinced aliens abducted every buck I am after.


This


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Saw a small 4 this morning a coyote then a doe and fawn all before 8:00 nothing since. Dane county.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Got a picture from a friend up by green bay with a nice buck. Probably close to a 115" buck.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

All day sit for me. Slow but steady movement so far. I'm thinking chasing is slowly shutting off and it may be closing in on lock down.....not 100% sure.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Had an interesting experience this morning.


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^what was the experience?


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

aulee42 said:


> ^^^what was the experience?


Does the video not show up?


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

It does but I didn't see anything happen


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

I am yelling at the deer trying to get them to leave. Could not scare them away even when throwing sticks at them ( not shown) haha. Never had that before


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Couldn't see any deer...


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

devin1 said:


> Couldn't see any deer...


Yah my phone camera isn't very good. I'll screenshot and circle them when I'm not in the stand


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## MoreClays (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow...could not see them either.

Yet another nothing night.


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

krotchrocket said:


> Me and a buddy out since about noon. Windy but not too brutal. Hoping to see some bucks up on their feet today. Jefferson County


you hunting 4ft off the grounds ?


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

bowhunter518 said:


> you hunting 4ft off the grounds ?


Picture is deceiving, as I was trying to focus on the rub in front of me. I'm about 16 feet up on this picture.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

bowhunter518 said:


> you hunting 4ft off the grounds ?


if that was 4ft off the ground, that is the world's smallest rub on that tree in front.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

krotchrocket said:


> Picture is deceiving, as I was trying to focus on the rub in front of me. I'm about 16 feet up on this picture.


beat me to it...:wink:

I drove from Columbus to Prairie du Chien this morning along the WI river and saw a grand total of one doe. I thought for sure they would be moving.


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Went out this AM and it was 2 degrees when I walked out the door. At 655 had a huge doe walk past and at 715 had a buck come past. At 720 I was texting my wife to bring the kids out to help drag out our buck. Quick morning for me.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

2nd doe for the year. Rage Hypo did quite the number!


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Had a dandy 10 pointer cruise by out of range this morning at 6:30. Stopped him with a grunt but couldn't get him to turn and come towards me.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Buffalo county. coldest I have ever hunted in. -2 when I pulled into the farm. Had a ok 125 ish buck chasing a doe. 2 other doe's worked in high above me. Not much activity until it warmed up. When it warmed up large numbers of deer out in the fields. warming up and a pending snow system coming in might have had something to do with it. 

The rut activity that I have seen. For the last 2 weeks its been spotty chasing. The week of Halloween was the best for chasing for me. After that hope for the golden ticket of a hot doe. I did see large groups of doe's in the fields yesterday large to me 10 to 15 in a group.


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

Im.back in the stand this morning after interrupting my hunting trip with 2 days in the hospital with a possible stroke. after all the testing everything looks good and I'm sitting for one last day before heading back to indiana. 

Thanking God everything turned out well and I can hunt again this morning. 

I have watched a number of does and past on a couple bucks. I hope I see something good this morning.

Good luck to everyone hunting today! Be thankful for every day you have.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Hunted Polk County last night. 2 does with 2 fawns I believe. No rut activity whatsoever.
UT


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> 2nd doe for the year. Rage Hypo did quite the number!
> View attachment 2085762


Looks like you hugged that shoulder perfectly. Nice nanny


----------



## jake pfeffer (Jul 20, 2010)

Had a really nice buck come through yesterday afternoon but he only had main beams, all tines busted off. Got 2 inches of snow last night was all excited for this mornings hunt, started getting geared up and i got called into work......bummer!


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

krotchrocket said:


> Picture is deceiving, as I was trying to focus on the rub in front of me. I'm about 16 feet up on this picture.


lol I was just busting your balls................


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

peeps9217 said:


> Went out this AM and it was 2 degrees when I walked out the door. At 655 had a huge doe walk past and at 715 had a buck come past. At 720 I was texting my wife to bring the kids out to help drag out our buck. Quick morning for me.


congrats


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

jake pfeffer said:


> Had a really nice buck come through yesterday afternoon but he only had main beams, all tines busted off. Got 2 inches of snow last night was all excited for this mornings hunt, started getting geared up and i got called into work......bummer!


any size ? that would be a cool rack


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Last 2 days I've sat 14.5 hours. Seeing tons of immature deer. Yearlings and nubs. A few 1.5s as well. Deer activity all time of the day which I believe is from the frigid temps. 

All these immature deer is telling me that the mature does are hot and the mature bucks have them on lockdown. 

Waupaca County


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Seems like the bigger boys are moving here. From what I'm seeing the bucks are very aggressive right now. Soon as a chase starts bucks are coming in from everywhere. I killed a nice one Friday I snort wheezed him in twice. I actually called in a second buck I never saw. Just heard but he ran into my dead buck and locked up. Finally a doe ran into my dead buck and snorted and blew everything out. Buddy had a 150ish ten come in as soon as he heard him walk by. He barely got in stand deer stopped behind tree no shot.


----------



## peeps9217 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks. Here's a pic. 1st deer I've ever shot on property I own. Kids and wife got to "track" it even tho I saw it go down. Having them there to be a part of the successful hunt was better than shooting a bruiser by myself. Their excitement was priceless.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was able to take this one this morning in Jackson county


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

wi_drenxl said:


> Was able to take this one this morning in Jackson county


Congrats!! Where at in Jackson County?

I hunt just south of Hwy 54 near Dike 17


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Congrats!! Where at in Jackson County?
> 
> I hunt just south of Hwy 54 near Dike 17


Actually not that far from where you hunt about 10 miles to the east on the north side of hwy 54


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

wi_drenxl said:


> Actually not that far from where you hunt about 10 miles to the east on the north side of hwy 54


That's awesome. Great buck for that part of Jackson County. 

I'll be up there for rifle season Saturday. After the cold weather this week, it should be fairly easy walking in the swamps.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

jerkeife said:


> Had an interesting experience this morning.


Ha Ha! Love the Chewbaca growl. If that didn't make them leave I don't know what would.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

wi_drenxl said:


> Was able to take this one this morning in Jackson county


Congrats. I had no luck by my cabin this year. Biggest I saw was a fork there. I'm closer to city point.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

crazy4hunting said:


> Congrats. I had no luck by my cabin this year. Biggest I saw was a fork there. I'm closer to city point.


Where are you? Our cabin is on Borek Rd between city point and pray


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

We're off Ellis road. We're very close


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

crazy4hunting said:


> We're off Ellis road. We're very close


Yeah I actually hunt some of that public down there every once and a while


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

crazy4hunting said:


> Looks like you hugged that shoulder perfectly. Nice nanny


Funny thing is I thought I smelled gut on the arrow and let her lay a few hours before looking for her.


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

wi drenxi,nice buck from that area especially,congrats! Where you hunting public or private?


----------



## amaasbball1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Got this 10 pointer Saturday evening in Vernon County.
QAD Exodus
38 yard shot
20 yard recovery


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

amaasbball1 said:


> Got this 10 pointer Saturday evening in Vernon County.
> QAD Exodus
> 38 yard shot
> 20 yard recovery


Awesome buck! you look cold...


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

amaasbball1 said:


> View attachment 2087169
> 
> 
> Got this 10 pointer Saturday evening in Vernon County.
> ...


Well done sir.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Another one down in Jackson County


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Update?


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Steve D said:


> wi drenxi,nice buck from that area especially,congrats! Where you hunting public or private?


That was actually taken on some private that boarders a larger piece of public


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Took this guy on November 7th in Crawford county



Black bear in Crawford county


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

DCStudent said:


> Took this guy on November 7th in Crawford county
> 
> 
> 
> Black bear in Crawford county


Northern or southern Crawford county?


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Semi side topic, but still involves bow hunting in WI. 

If you had an option to bow hunt in a county around the Milwaukee area, and get a lease there, which one would it be? I'm from Green Bay, but am graduating from Platteville in May. I'm interviewing for a job that would put me on the edge of the WI and IL border. I'm a county person at heart, and have to bow hunt. Just looking for some insight about the area.


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone else going to be out w/ the bow for the gun opener this weekend? Weather claims to finally rise above 30 for the first time in two weeks. I already filled my buck tag in Burnett Cty, so Ill be out rubbing elbows w/ folks on public land in Polk County to try and plug a doe.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

I'll be out with the bow all weekend on public, barring a complete washout. Leave the truck at 3 am, hike back into the swamp about 2 miles and let all the gun hunters push them right to me.


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

krotchrocket said:


> I'll be out with the bow all weekend on public, barring a complete washout. Leave the truck at 3 am, hike back into the swamp about 2 miles and let all the gun hunters push them right to me.


Funny you say that as that is exactly what I did in '05 on a piece of public land for gun opener. Bow wasnt legal during gun at that time, but we put on hip waders and walked about a mile and half and sat on a couple little swamp islands. A 147" ten point ended up getting bumped and came right by. Later when we dragged it out, a couple guys said they jumped it when walking in to do a drive. Still dont get the guys that literally start doing drives immediately on opening morning!


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm hiking in a mile in Polk Co. Bow not in hand (tag filled). Good luck to all heading out this weekend.
UT


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

incutrav said:


> Anyone else going to be out w/ the bow for the gun opener this weekend? Weather claims to finally rise above 30 for the first time in two weeks. I already filled my buck tag in Burnett Cty, so Ill be out rubbing elbows w/ folks on public land in Polk County to try and plug a doe.





krotchrocket said:


> I'll be out with the bow all weekend on public, barring a complete washout. Leave the truck at 3 am, hike back into the swamp about 2 miles and let all the gun hunters push them right to me.


Me three. My boy's first year this season. Dad is going to be the "back up" with the bow. We have a good spot on a point where the action is up close and personal. 

Be very interesting if a big buck happens to be in bow range....who's going to shoot it? I'm thinking this scenario is going to be like, "shhhh....don't move, watch; this is how you do it!"

Is that wrong?


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

utprizewire said:


> I'm hiking in a mile in Polk Co. Bow not in hand (tag filled). Good luck to all heading out this weekend.
> UT


Where at in Polk? I'll likely try McKenzie Creek Area- it gets hit pretty hard on opener but I've had some success in there years ago w/ gun.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I was asked to join on the farms land to hunt, I still refuse to go with a gun though! ;-) I have 3 rifles I could take but I have been hooked on bow since my first year bow hunting! I will be out early on Sat morning to see if the neighbors will push them to me!


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

DonnieBaker said:


> Me three. My boy's first year this season. Dad is going to be the "back up" with the bow. We have a good spot on a point where the action is up close and personal.
> 
> Be very interesting if a big buck happens to be in bow range....who's going to shoot it? I'm thinking this scenario is going to be like, "shhhh....don't move, watch; this is how you do it!"
> 
> Is that wrong?


very wrong


----------



## willowhunt (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you bowhunt this Friday before rifle opener Nov 21st? I know in the past you couldn't but I cant find anywhere it says you cant.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

bowhunter518 said:


> very wrong


Yeah, but don't you feel that if he shoots a big buck his first year, he'll be spoiled and think it's just a matter of walking out in the woods opening morning and shooting a big buck. I'd like him to shoot a doe or a young buck first, get a kill or two under his belt.

Maybe I'm thinking too much.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

willowhunt said:


> Can you bowhunt this Friday before rifle opener Nov 21st? I know in the past you couldn't but I cant find anywhere it says you cant.


Yes. Bow hunting and small game hunting along with sighting in rifles will be aloud the day before season


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

incutrav said:


> Where at in Polk? I'll likely try McKenzie Creek Area- it gets hit pretty hard on opener but I've had some success in there years ago w/ gun.


The Barons, Sterling township.. Blaze orange central!! Good luck!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

DonnieBaker said:


> Yeah, but don't you feel that if he shoots a big buck his first year, he'll be spoiled and think it's just a matter of walking out in the woods opening morning and shooting a big buck. I'd like him to shoot a doe or a young buck first, get a kill or two under his belt.
> 
> Maybe I'm thinking too much.


Here's my take. Any deer really is a trophy. Sure some more then others, but still a great lesson. Prove that to the kid. If you wouldn't shoot a doe in front of him then not a buck either. Let him/her take it. I would hate to see any bad feelings come from this between you and the kid. This may sower it. Your the adult. Let him shoot no matter what. That memory will last a lifetime. And if it is a big buck, junior will always remember it as the one him and dad got together. 

Anyways good luck.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

I'll be heading to St.Germain this weekend for the Orange army opener. Not sure how far I will be able to get into the national forest. 

It matters not. This is strictly for tradition reasons. My "hunting" is done before and after gun season.
Good luck all.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

willowhunt said:


> Can you bowhunt this Friday before rifle opener Nov 21st? I know in the past you couldn't but I cant find anywhere it says you cant.


They must have changed it. Used to be you couldn't but I guess now you can! Nice.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

crazy4hunting said:


> Here's my take. Any deer really is a trophy. Sure some more then others, but still a great lesson. Prove that to the kid. If you wouldn't shoot a doe in front of him then not a buck either. Let him/her take it. I would hate to see any bad feelings come from this between you and the kid. This may sower it. Your the adult. Let him shoot no matter what. That memory will last a lifetime. And if it is a big buck, junior will always remember it as the one him and dad got together.
> 
> Anyways good luck.


+1 on this one...Crazy4hunting has hit this on the head. 

I let my daughter decide what she wants to shoot. She makes the call. She has passed on Buttons, spikes, and even passed on a doe because its fawn was with her. If she can tell a fawn from a doe @ 12 years old then she can make the call on any animal she wants to take.

The only backup that I do for my daughter is if there is a follow up shot that needs to be taken to ensure the animal is put down and not suffering. With that being said, Ive never had to do it.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

zenworks911 said:


> They must have changed it. Used to be you couldn't but I guess now you can! Nice.


Yes it was a rule change this year. Check the regs, or watch the 2014 Deer Hunting tv show, they discuss the changes


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'll be looking to tag a doe this weekend, however, I won't pass up a buck with a gun.

Gotta put this lease money to work. All I've seen so far is forks, six's, and small doe...we have a couple nice 8's and a real nice 10 on camera...just not coming through while I'm in stand.


----------



## incutrav (Nov 23, 2005)

utprizewire said:


> The Barons, Sterling township.. Blaze orange central!! Good luck!


Ya it is. That was the other place I was thinking of trying. I hunted the Barons a lot in the late 90's- opening day gets pretty crazy out there, especially if you are hunting within a couple hundred yards of the road.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Good luck to everyone heading out this weekend & have a safe hunt!


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Good point.

Took me 12yrs before my first mature buck.

Sat. should be good, not liking the rain on Sunday. I can handle it, not sure about the kid.

Shoot straight!


----------



## nelly23 (Jan 9, 2005)

[QUOTEThe Barons, Sterling township.. Blaze orange central!! Good luck!][/QUOTE]

I will be in the Barrons as well this weekend. Bow hunting friday night and saturday morning then heading home. Based on what we have seen this fall so far I wouldn't expect much...


----------



## WI_Deer_Hunter (Jul 18, 2011)

Getting bigger bucks on camera during daylight. Rut seems to be going on right now up north.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Dylbilly said:


> Northern or southern Crawford county?


Northwest


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, pre gun hunt bow season ended with an awesome night here in waupaca county. One of the coolest and most fun sits I've had in a while. Sat over a half acre brassica food plot. 4 does came in at 4 15. Then a buck I've had pictures of all summer and beginning of the season, a very wide 140ish 10 point, showed up at last light. He read the script of what he was suppose to do. Came in the the trail we always expect, and went straight for the tree coy and made a scrape and rubbed the tree. Drew on him but couldn't make out the pins good enough to make a confident and ethical shot so decided to let down and let things play out. He goes straight for the does after scraping and starts bumping them around grunting like a pig that was about to get fed the whole time! Then in came a basket 8, they fought and the 10 made short work of him and chased him off. 3 more does and a spike came in following the fight. Awesome way to end the bow season before the Orange army takes over.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Sitting in the tree wearing orange with bow in hand, been here since 4:45 waiting for shooting light. Got a great spot and set up almost 2 miles in. Excited! Good luck everyone and stay safe!


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Just shot a nice doe. Hit looks good, got a buddy near me so going to wait until at least 9 to get down. Shot her at 6:46 am


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Well crap. Double lunged her but hit the offside shoulder. Rain and melting snow washed the already minimal blood trail away. I know she's dead, found several piece of her lungs where the arrow fell out. Going back out with my buddies dog who's had success tracking deer before.

Just sucks, made a perfect shot and may not recover this one....


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

krotchrocket said:


> Sitting in the tree wearing orange with bow in hand, been here since 4:45 waiting for shooting light. Got a great spot and set up almost 2 miles in. Excited! Good luck everyone and stay safe!


Props to you for sticking with the bow.


Great job on the doe.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Did not recover my doe from yesterday. Searched from 8:30 am until 4:00 pm, then got my buddies dog and searched until 8:30 last night with no success. 

Shot was at 18 yards, 22 feet up in a stand. Arrow placement halfway up the body and about 1" back from the leg with the deer quarting just slightly away. The arrow penetrated 14" before hitting something super solid (knuckle of the shoulder?) and bent the tip of my 2" rage chisel tip. Blades were sharp and unbent.

The arrow fell out of the deer around 35 yards away where I found 3 pieces of lung, along with some blood and a couple pieces of fat/hair. Found some more blood/fat/hair about 5 yards further and that was about it. Melting snow/misting rain washed away the rest of what would have been a tough blood trail. Didn't understand how the deer could have run more than 75 yards but it must have made it about 300 yards before hitting THICK cattail marsh.

First deer I've shot and not been able to recover. It sucks, but I made a good shot and gave it everything I had to find her.


----------



## bowandarrowman (Dec 10, 2008)

Rage ?


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

bowandarrowman said:


> Rage ?


Yes. I don't want this to turn into a rage bashing thread. The broadhead performed perfectly until it hit the opposite shoulder. Blades deployed and where still sharp and unbent. Even though the tip of the broadhead was bent, the ferrule was unharmed. This was the 3rd deer I've shot with these heads and I recovered the other two without any hassle. Neither went more than 40 yards. 

That said I will be switching to fixed blades, probably the QAD Exodus. I would have been more likely to recover my deer with a fixed head as it would have done more damage as the deer ran and the arrow worked it's way out. Maybe, just maybe would have given me an exit wound as well.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone do any good for gun season?


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

I went out Saturday in Polk County and saw quite a few deer. Neighbors shot a bunch to the south. Seems like the snow cover really made it easy to spot them for 100+ yards away. I am going out Friday and Saturday just for fun. No plans to shoot anything though as the freezer is full from archery season.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Dylbilly said:


> Anyone do any good for gun season?


Stood on stand all day Saturday and never saw a deer. I hunt an Iowa County walnut-infested creekbottom with good security cover but zero mast or edible browse. 
Sign was very heavy three weeks ago, but since then the neighboring farmers picked the last of the nearby standing corn, and I suspect that with no feed the deer "migrated" up into the oak ridges.
Hunting pressure was too light to get them moving much. I heard only a handful of shots all day.

VERY different situation from twenty years ago.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Dylbilly said:


> Anyone do any good for gun season?


I've got 38 hours on stand since Saturday morning and yet to see a deer in SE Jackson County. Everything is nocturnal right now. 

Fresh sign everywhere on the way in yesterday morning...a freshly worked scrape and tracks everywhere in the fresh snow. I could tell there at least 3 different sets of tracks within 20 yards of my stand where deer had moved overnight. 

Oh well. Giving it a break til Friday now.


----------



## spicy_benie (Aug 20, 2014)

Is there usually a second rut? Hoping to get out there for late season bow hunting.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

spicy_benie said:


> Is there usually a second rut? Hoping to get out there for late season bow hunting.


Yes. Mature does that were not bred during the first rut will come into their estreous cycle approx. 28 days after the first cycle. Fawns may also come into estreous at anytime, usually later in the year (depending on how late in the year they were born).


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I saw a few deer in Richland county. Two doe I was going to pop one but i never got a shot at either. Couple of fawns as well, but no bucks in the area that I saw.

Neighbors got a nice 8 and a 5. Other neighbor got a doe.

Going out this weekend to put some meat in the freezer. Buck, doe, don't matter as long as it's a good size.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Brought my grandfather's rifle along in case I ended up hunting this year which I did. First two shots fired with this gun in 30 some years, was surprised to hit one much less two. They were the only deer killed in our central Wisconsin camp.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

crazy4hunting said:


> Here's my take. Any deer really is a trophy. Sure some more then others, but still a great lesson. Prove that to the kid. If you wouldn't shoot a doe in front of him then not a buck either. Let him/her take it. I would hate to see any bad feelings come from this between you and the kid. This may sower it. Your the adult. Let him shoot no matter what. That memory will last a lifetime. And if it is a big buck, junior will always remember it as the one him and dad got together.
> 
> Anyways good luck.


Great opening morning!

Sat off of a point and got busted twice. Uncle and nephew filled up buck tags by 8am. Uncle tells us to pack up and go to nephews stand. "Crawling with deer up there!", he says. So we pack up and move. We were in stand by 9 or so. Around 10:30-11:00 the woods just came alive with deer from two different directions. We had around 8 does, two yearling bucks and this guy. 

He came in on us to about 40yds. before I saw him. We had to shoot to the right and Tristan is right handed, took us about - what seemed like - 5 minutes to get turned on him with all of the deer around us and the woods were sooo quiet and sound is magnified in the small wooden box stand. I actually had him sit on my lap because the box was little too small for the both of us. 

The buck had his vitals behind a tree for what seemed forever and I was scanning the "herd" for any other potential "victims". I spotted this huge doe above us on a ridge walking toward the bucks direction. I kept telling Tristan to just focus on the bucks shoulder where he wanted to shoot and quit looking at his head. I think I was shaking as much as he was!

The doe made her way toward the buck and I was thinking "Double-Down!". Sure enough at about 5yds apart and 40 yds away. Buck was slightly quartering to and the doe was quartering away, perfect!

I whispered and told him to center punch the buck straight up the off leg and do the same with the big doe. BOOM! I saw the buck hunch up and take off. I knew he was done. The old nag was taking off.... "hit the doe, hit the doe" BOOM! BOOM! At 60yds running she took two in the shoulder. 

The buck didn't make it 30 and the doe went farther than I expected about 60. 

Tristan was carrying a "garage sale" chinese SKS in 7.62x39. I skinned and boned both deer and was surprised at how much damage that little slug did. 

Now lets hope that he stays humble and modest.


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> I've got 38 hours on stand since Saturday morning and yet to see a deer in SE Jackson County. Everything is nocturnal right now.
> 
> Fresh sign everywhere on the way in yesterday morning...a freshly worked scrape and tracks everywhere in the fresh snow. I could tell there at least 3 different sets of tracks within 20 yards of my stand where deer had moved overnight.
> 
> Oh well. Giving it a break til Friday now.


Funny stuff right there. I love the "nocturnal" excuse. While deer are active at night, and in twilight, they also are active and moving during the day. Deer will often rest for a few hours, move, rest for a few hours, move. They aren't nocturnal. If they were, no one would ever get a deer during the day. Good luck and perhaps try a different stand location.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

DonnieBaker said:


> Great opening morning!
> 
> Sat off of a point and got busted twice. Uncle and nephew filled up buck tags by 8am. Uncle tells us to pack up and go to nephews stand. "Crawling with deer up there!", he says. So we pack up and move. We were in stand by 9 or so. Around 10:30-11:00 the woods just came alive with deer from two different directions. We had around 8 does, two yearling bucks and this guy.
> 
> ...


Well done! The smile says it all. And a double to boot!


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

We'll done


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Handles II said:


> Funny stuff right there. I love the "nocturnal" excuse. While deer are active at night, and in twilight, they also are active and moving during the day. Deer will often rest for a few hours, move, rest for a few hours, move. They aren't nocturnal. If they were, no one would ever get a deer during the day. Good luck and perhaps try a different stand location.


You can think what you want, but I was on stand for 55+ hours and never saw a deer, but there were always fresh tracks by by stand the following morning. Thus they were moving at night where I hunt. Game cam pictures also only show night movement. 

Deer may move during the day, but they weren't on the 160 acres I have available to hunt. 

No hunters around us either to make any deer move either. I didn't even hear a shot all day yesterday and never heard a shot within a mile of my stand the entire season. 


...again you're the expert though


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

DonnieBaker said:


> Great opening morning!
> 
> Sat off of a point and got busted twice. Uncle and nephew filled up buck tags by 8am. Uncle tells us to pack up and go to nephews stand. "Crawling with deer up there!", he says. So we pack up and move. We were in stand by 9 or so. Around 10:30-11:00 the woods just came alive with deer from two different directions. We had around 8 does, two yearling bucks and this guy.
> 
> ...


Congrats to the young man! I take it's going on the wall?


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Euro mount.

I gave him the option of a full mount or a new rifle for next year, he chose correctly!

Anybody have a youth model they want to sell? Prefer a 270, don't care what brand, as long as it's accurate. PM me.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

DonnieBaker said:


> Euro mount.
> 
> I gave him the option of a full mount or a new rifle for next year, he chose correctly!
> 
> Anybody have a youth model they want to sell? Prefer a 270, don't care what brand, as long as it's accurate. PM me.


I don't have any leads for you, but an excellent youth size gun would be a Tikka T3 Compact in a 7mm-08


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

You're not the first to tell me about that Tikka. It's on the "wish list". Can't go wrong in the 7-08. 

As I suspected, he wants one of the AR style guns, I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> You can think what you want, but I was on stand for 55+ hours and never saw a deer, but there were always fresh tracks by by stand the following morning. Thus they were moving at night where I hunt. Game cam pictures also only show night movement.
> 
> Deer may move during the day, but they weren't on the 160 acres I have available to hunt.
> 
> ...


You just admitted that they weren't moving near you. Doesn't mean they are nocturnal, it means that where you are isn't where they want to be during daylight hours. That's tough luck for you and good luck for the deer.Might need to make some changes in how or where you hunt, or changes to your property. Better luck next year.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got back from gun hunting in eastern Jackson county. It was terrible, by far the worst I have ever seen. After sitting on some public land yesterday morning Walked for over an hour yesterday I only cut 2 sets of fresher tracks. They need to keep this area buck only for a few more years.

The thing that really angers me about this area is the people that are using the youth hunter loop hole to still shoot does. Yes its legal to party hunt with the youth doe tags (which I can't understand why?) , but some of these groups added A LOT of youth and first time hunters to their groups this year. I guess one group went as far as buying the kids archery tags, even though the don't bow hunt, so they would get another doe tag.


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

Unforgettable morning with my oldest boy on his first hunt. 18 pts, 17 scorable, 21" spread. Don't have a gross score yet, but I could care less. Oh, Boonie Hunter...fyi only pics anyone had of this buck are at night, must be "nocturnal". :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

wi_drenxl said:


> Just got back from gun hunting in eastern Jackson county. It was terrible, by far the worst I have ever seen. After sitting on some public land yesterday morning Walked for over an hour yesterday I only cut 2 sets of fresher tracks. They need to keep this area buck only for a few more years.
> 
> The thing that really angers me about this area is the people that are using the youth hunter loop hole to still shoot does. Yes its legal to party hunt with the youth doe tags (which I can't understand why?) , but some of these groups added A LOT of youth and first time hunters to their groups this year. I guess one group went as far as buying the kids archery tags, even though the don't bow hunt, so they would get another doe tag.


Agreed. I stopped into the bar in Pray the other day and it is the worst season they have ever had registering deer during the gun season


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Handles II said:


> Unforgettable morning with my oldest boy on his first hunt. 18 pts, 17 scorable, 21" spread. Don't have a gross score yet, but I could care less. Oh, Boonie Hunter...fyi only pics anyone had of this buck are at night, must be "nocturnal". :wink::wink::wink:


Congrats to your kid. I didn't mean to ever say they are only moving nocturnally. They just are when they move through my land. When I sit dark to dark and do not see a deer yet there are fresh tracks within 20 yards of my stand the following day when are they moving??? NIGHT. 

I don't have access to the property to the South of us where they feed.

Are you hunting farm ground near La Crosse? Come hunt Eastern Jackson County and you'd be singing a different tune.


----------



## rwrecknagel (Jul 16, 2012)

Had a good gun season. Took part in harvesting 4 bucks between the stand and deer drives thanks to bonus tags. Sitting one last time in Orange tonight before laying the rifle to bed and bringing the Hoyt back out for some late season action. Can't complain about this year at all


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

DonnieBaker said:


> Great opening morning!
> 
> Sat off of a point and got busted twice. Uncle and nephew filled up buck tags by 8am. Uncle tells us to pack up and go to nephews stand. "Crawling with deer up there!", he says. So we pack up and move. We were in stand by 9 or so. Around 10:30-11:00 the woods just came alive with deer from two different directions. We had around 8 does, two yearling bucks and this guy.
> 
> ...


Nice bucks, congrats to your boy on the double! Where are you taking the buck for the euro mount? My taxi near mineral point does a great job.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like I picked the wrong stand this bow season,


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong stand this bow season,


Were they shot during rifle season? Still plenty of time with the bow.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Has anyone seen any signs of the so called 2nd rut kicking in?


----------



## joe_it (Feb 21, 2014)

fireman127 said:


> Has anyone seen any signs of the so called 2nd rut kicking in?


I was wondering the same thing. I am heading out this weekend and wondering what if anything I should be using for deer lures.


----------



## Handles II (Oct 31, 2013)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Congrats to your kid. I didn't mean to ever say they are only moving nocturnally. They just are when they move through my land. When I sit dark to dark and do not see a deer yet there are fresh tracks within 20 yards of my stand the following day when are they moving??? NIGHT.
> 
> I don't have access to the property to the South of us where they feed.
> 
> Are you hunting farm ground near La Crosse? Come hunt Eastern Jackson County and you'd be singing a different tune.


Sounds like you are just sitting in the woods for no reason if you know the deer aren't there during the day. Do you also fish in a rain puddle and expect to catch something? You need to change something about your land, your stand locations, or your hunting methods, as admitted, what you are currently doing is NOT working. Or change what you are hunting for and forget about deer if they aren't on your property during shooting hours. Lots of fun hunting other stuff or hunting other places. A smart guy like you should already know all of these things though. Good luck.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

swwishooter said:


> Nice bucks, congrats to your boy on the double! Where are you taking the buck for the euro mount? My taxi near mineral point does a great job.


Thanks SWW,
We skin and boil our own. I have some nice hickory in the garage I was saving for a special project.


----------



## DonnieBaker (Nov 18, 2005)

Handles II said:


> Unforgettable morning with my oldest boy on his first hunt. 18 pts, 17 scorable, 21" spread. Don't have a gross score yet, but I could care less. Oh, Boonie Hunter...fyi only pics anyone had of this buck are at night, must be "nocturnal". :wink::wink::wink:
> View attachment 2096931


Good job kid!


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

DonnieBaker said:


> Thanks SWW,
> We skin and boil our own. I have some nice hickory in the garage I was saving for a special project.


Sounds good, and that should be a nice looking backer for that buck.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Handles II said:


> Sounds like you are just sitting in the woods for no reason if you know the deer aren't there during the day. Do you also fish in a rain puddle and expect to catch something? You need to change something about your land, your stand locations, or your hunting methods, as admitted, what you are currently doing is NOT working. Or change what you are hunting for and forget about deer if they aren't on your property during shooting hours. Lots of fun hunting other stuff or hunting other places. A smart guy like you should already know all of these things though. Good luck.


They will come back during late season after the now that the corn is out to the South of us...they always do. My dad sat yesterday in his same stand with the muzzleloader and saw 9 does, a fork, and a shooter 8 point that was out of range. Movement patterns are changing.

I have always seen deer in the past from my stand (it's also a tower so it isn't easily moved). There has just never been standing corn that late to the South of us and I never had a chance to plant anything in our small plots this year nor had time to bait before rifle season. I'm not complaining, I enjoyed being out there (except during the freezing rain on Friday) but it was different than any other gun season in years past.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

So I'm taking a guess that no one has seen any 2nd rut activity by the response


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ive seen many bucks revisiting scrapes that have been abandoned for a few weeks. However all visits are at night. 

Seen plenty of bucks on the move winding doe bedding areas and winding fields during the day.


----------



## bowhunter518 (Jan 27, 2013)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong stand this bow season,


I'd say


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Saying worst gun deer season in 30 years, but to be honest I think it's what we all expected. http://m.jsonline.com/sports/outdoo...lowest-in-30-years-b99401459z1-284534621.html


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Did see a nice buck nose to ground following a fawn Sunday morning. Watched him trail her for 300 yards. Wife's uncle who passes most deer had a evil doe come by. She would have a buck follow and she would go past the neighbor( who is trigger happy) And BOOM she would come back with no buck. She did it 3 times on Thanksgiving. Also saw one of the big boys in the back of a truck. Guy got him Sunday at noon. I'm guessing drives. Beautiful deer would of grossed Boone next year.


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody fill out the survey the dnr sent out? I got it today sometime in the am and it needed to be submitted by 12:00. No one i hunt with even knew about the survey....I may post thoughts and this that were sent in, pretty harsh but on the money.


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry for the punctuation, using my phone. My brother sent in a pretty strong statement that I may post as it is everything the dnr needs to hear but won't listen to.


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

I filled it out. Would like to see what your brother said


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok here it is and sorry it's long winded!
“You plan is SIMPLY bull*&^%$. There is no basis for your recommendations as your sample sizes are too large and you only use metrics that support your agenda. I am an analyst by profession…You need to change your registration stubs as well… everyone sees a deer the day they harvest one… what about all the guys that did not see a deer all season? What about all the guys that had to hunt 50+ hours just to see a deer? What about the age structure of deer shot on public land… all I am seeing guys shoot are fawns… CAUSE THAT’S ALL THAT IS LEFT!!! Your numbers are skewed to push your agenda… I am an analyst by profession…I see right through your bull%^$# metrics and really am insulted by them. The plan needs to turn the deer population around and GROW the herd…there are no deer left on public land… tracks here and there do not dictate liberal tags for public land… based on the number of public land tags issued in Waupaca you must have felt there was (1) antlerless deer per (3) acres of public land! I have hunted public land in Waupaca for over 25 years… I HAVE NEVER SEEN IT THIS BAD!!!! I have had plenty of success IN THE PAST…but since the DNR annihilated the deer herd in 2006 deer hunting in WI on public land simply…SUCKS!!!! I have been trying to get my 13 year old daughter and 11 year old son into deer hunting but they simply have no interest in looking at a dead woods!!! My daughter has yet to even raise her gun on a deer in (3) years of hunting… My son went bow hunting (12) times this year…AND NEVER SAW A DEER!!! …and that included walking to and from our intended hunting location. I did not tag a deer with my archery gear in WI for the first time in over (15) years… and it wasn’t for a lack of trying… and I know what I am doing… I have (11) P&Y deer shoulder mounts on my wall… MOST from other states… you are killing deer hunting in WI…period! I keep a very accurate hunting log… this season, on average I saw (1) deer for every (6) hours on stand…that is ridiculous!!! I SHOT THE ONLY DEER I SAW THIS GUN SEASON…why? Cause if I didn’t, the guy (I didn’t know) sitting 100 yards from me would have… You have created “if its brown its down” mentality on public land and most hunters know they will only see one or two deer all season and it they pass it up, the guy on the other side of the ridge will shoot it. How do you expect people to keep wanting to do this???… You see the hunter participation numbers dropping… and that is why you introduced crossbows into the equation…to ‘inflate’ the harvest numbers… remove crossbows from this year and harvest rates probably drop about 40% from two years ago. You need to stop padding your wallets with special interest monies and get this state back to the good ol’ days… WHEN WISCONSIN HAD DEER!!!

GROW THE DEER HERD OR YOU (DNR) WILL LOOSE MY MONEY AND ALL THE BUSINESSES THAT WOULD AS BENEFIT AS WELL (GAS, FOOD, LODGING, ETC)… I WILL NOT BUY A LICENSE (IN THIS STATE) FOR MYSELF OR MY CHILDREN IF I DO NOT SEE A CHANGE IN YOUR DEER MANAGEMENT APPROACH.


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

If this is like any other year they wont listen. They have an agenda and really at just patronizing us to show they "surveyed the hunting community".


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

I filled out the survey and agreed with it. I'm going to leave it at that.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was it one of those surveys they mailed you guys? Or an online one?


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Online with about 5 hrs to complete


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

Deer hunting numbers are down everywhere. The states will do nothing because they desperately need the revenue generated by hunters. It's a catch 22 if they reduce permits or out of state licenses they lose money, local busnesses lose money, it's all about the almighty dollar. They should have been cutting back on the harvest numbers 2 years ago but they won't. I actually heard someone on a hunting show say something that shocked me. It was biologist Dr. James Kroll he said and I quote "I think the good old days are behind us" quite a statement from someone who makes a living hunting because that kind of gloomy prediction can turn people off and away from the sport.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

HHunter37 said:


> Online with about *5 hrs* to complete


5 Hrs!!!!! :eek2:


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

read 

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...wn-major-whitetail-states?LHUzEpt4Td4cmEHL.03


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

Learn how to deer hunt. I mostly hunt public land in dane county...seen deer every time nearly every time stepping into the woods. Usually 5+ deer. Also hunt public land in juneau county. Only hunted up there 5 times this year and saw over 8 deer everytime. That was in 3 completely different areas by the way


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

I think one reason numbers are down this year is due to lots of public land hunters that normally only hunt gun season, went out with crossbows and educated deer this season. I have seen idiots tromping through the woods with crossbows at 3 different public areas this year, literally brush busting while blowing grunt or fawn bleat calls. People are also reading the articles saying "go way back into the public to find deer" and are doing just that. I have seen more hunters on public lands, further in, than ever before. Unfortunately the ones I have seen are going in 20 minutes before light, or one hour before dark and usually huffing and puffing, wearing blue jeans with a camo tshirt stinking everything up. While I find ways to adjust to this I think many hunters don't and then complain about not seeing deer. It has gotten more difficult and numbers are down from past years, but there are still some deer out there if you put in the extra effort.


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Shouldernuke! said:


> read
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/bi...wn-major-whitetail-states?LHUzEpt4Td4cmEHL.03


Thanks and definitely an interesting read. It seems many states have guys griping over the management of the lands and not just WI. I also hear guys I know complaining about not seeing deer and also know they are not very skilled so I take that with a grain of salt. 

Personally, part of me enjoys the "hunt" and trying to get on deer even in low population areas. I've had the pleasure of hunting private ground in se Kansas and it's was something I will never forget that's for sure. I also know and understand it's something I'll never see on public land in Wisconsin. I still do enjoy the pursuit and challenge of public land. If we think money doesn't drive decisions made on how the dnr manages the deer heard well that's just naïve.

That said I am not a deer biologist and I'm sure there are habitat issues that are taken into consideration for the actual health of the herd, cdw and ehd etc. I have no concerns about my hunting skills but continually look for ways to improve how I set foot in the woods and pursue deer. I am always open to learning and hearing different strategies. I do know I have hunted what used to be a heavily populated central farm zone (Waupaca) for 30 years. And according to the DNR arguably one of the best counties for harvesting deer. We just don't see the numbers we used to and it's not even close. 

Now I also understand deer adapt and certainly get pushed, go nocturnal, switch feed patterns etc. So I too adapt and move / scout and hunt sign etc. My biggest concern is regarding getting and keeping my son and the youth interested in this awesome sport, if they too are constantly sitting in a dead woods. Yes they need to learn all the aspects of the hunt and it should be about the hunt, the camaraderie, the memories etc. So I will always hunt deer, and I will teach what I know but just wish one day the herd also get managed for the hunter. For those on public lands that see 10+ deer all the time that is great! Maybe your hunting skills are far superior to mine? My ego is not that big. But one day that may change for you as well and therefore I think this is a healthy discussion. Good luck to all!


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

jawmarq said:


> I think one reason numbers are down this year is due to lots of public land hunters that normally only hunt gun season, went out with crossbows and educated deer this season. I have seen idiots tromping through the woods with crossbows at 3 different public areas this year, literally brush busting while blowing grunt or fawn bleat calls. People are also reading the articles saying "go way back into the public to find deer" and are doing just that. I have seen more hunters on public lands, further in, than ever before. Unfortunately the ones I have seen are going in 20 minutes before light, or one hour before dark and usually huffing and puffing, wearing blue jeans with a camo tshirt stinking everything up. While I find ways to adjust to this I think many hunters don't and then complain about not seeing deer. It has gotten more difficult and numbers are down from past years, but there are still some deer out there if you put in the extra effort.


Great comments and I agree...


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

jawmarq said:


> I think one reason numbers are down this year is due to lots of public land hunters that normally only hunt gun season, went out with crossbows and educated deer this season. I have seen idiots tromping through the woods with crossbows at 3 different public areas this year, literally brush busting while blowing grunt or fawn bleat calls. People are also reading the articles saying "go way back into the public to find deer" and are doing just that. I have seen more hunters on public lands, further in, than ever before. Unfortunately the ones I have seen are going in 20 minutes before light, or one hour before dark and usually huffing and puffing, wearing blue jeans with a camo tshirt stinking everything up. While I find ways to adjust to this I think many hunters don't and then complain about not seeing deer. It has gotten more difficult and numbers are down from past years, but there are still some deer out there if you put in the extra effort.


I don't agree at all. I'd bet most of the cross bow hunters are on private lands, and public land kills are going to be a lot less than private land because there is less of it. also, if you look at the tags given out over that last 10 years plus the slaughter in the cwd zones, and compare it to the 10 years before that, you can see a correlation. look at how many guys shoot more deer than they need. a few years back we got 2 doe permits for free with our bow tag and 2 more with our gun tags. how many hunters filled all six tags and thought, wow, I must be a great hunter. then the following year that guy complained there were no deer? oh, it's the dnr's fault and not the idiot behind the trigger right.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

By the sound of it the places i hunt must be pretty good because numbers seem to be no different than last year? Public land around central wisconsin i saw just as many deer as last year if not more, and the private in marathon, rusk, waupaca, and outagamie... Had 14 baldies and 5 bucks in the food plot with my 82 year old grandpa last night in waupaca county and he knocked down a nice big doe for the doe only season. Fun hunt. That makes it the 8 total deer between me, dad, grandpa, uncle, cousin on 180 acres this year. Should be interesting to see the final numbers and stats once late bow season is over...


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

I have to agree with Carbon. There is a guy who gun hunts my local bow hunting farm area (and attends my church twice a year) who brags every year about how he "whacks and stacks 'em" with his friends and family, showing photos of young bucks and does alike piled up like cord wood. His pickup truck has two window stickers: _"If it flies, it dies"_ and _"If it's brown, it's down"_. Apparently he thinks that's clever. For the last couple of years he has been nearly skunked and now he can't figure out why...

My point is that as hunters we can't just max out the DNR bag limits and assume everything is just fine. We need to exercise discretion on a very local basis too.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

jawmarq said:


> I think one reason numbers are down this year is due to lots of public land hunters that normally only hunt gun season, went out with crossbows and educated deer this season. I have seen idiots tromping through the woods with crossbows at 3 different public areas this year, literally brush busting while blowing grunt or fawn bleat calls. People are also reading the articles saying "go way back into the public to find deer" and are doing just that. I have seen more hunters on public lands, further in, than ever before. Unfortunately the ones I have seen are going in 20 minutes before light, or one hour before dark and usually huffing and puffing, wearing blue jeans with a camo tshirt stinking everything up. While I find ways to adjust to this I think many hunters don't and then complain about not seeing deer. It has gotten more difficult and numbers are down from past years, but there are still some deer out there if you put in the extra effort.


Don't really think that was the case in the area I hunt this year. To be honest I think the bow hunters might have actually been down more this year compared to last year because guys are moving to different parts of the state because the numbers are so bad in that area. Sure I saw guys parked on trails on public land during the rut but nothing like it was 5 years ago and I didn't hardly see any bow hunters around til almost mid October.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

jawmarq said:


> I think one reason numbers are down this year is due to lots of public land hunters that normally only hunt gun season, went out with crossbows and educated deer this season. I have seen idiots tromping through the woods with crossbows at 3 different public areas this year, literally brush busting while blowing grunt or fawn bleat calls. People are also reading the articles saying "go way back into the public to find deer" and are doing just that. I have seen more hunters on public lands, further in, than ever before. Unfortunately the ones I have seen are going in 20 minutes before light, or one hour before dark and usually huffing and puffing, wearing blue jeans with a camo tshirt stinking everything up. While I find ways to adjust to this I think many hunters don't and then complain about not seeing deer. It has gotten more difficult and numbers are down from past years, but there are still some deer out there if you put in the extra effort.


I am sorry I just do not believe this post at all .all it is another BS post to blame the xbow hunter or gun hunters .Sorry its simply not true..Your being divisive and that you want xbows gone you hate them period. did you se a xbow hunter maybe and I thought you said you adjusted to it .So why were they around you all the time and why would you know what time they go in and out unless your setting in the truck or next to the parking area??Your made up story has more holes in it than swiss cheese.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

Shouldernuke! said:


> I am sorry I just do not believe this post at all .all it is another BS post to blame the xbow hunter or gun hunters .Sorry its simply not true..Your being divisive and that you want xbows gone you hate them period. did you se a xbow hunter maybe and I thought you said you adjusted to it .So why were they around you all the time and why would you know what time they go in and out unless your setting in the truck or next to the parking area??Your made up story has more holes in it than swiss cheese.


I've never even seen anyone on WI public land hunting with a crossbow. I've probably been out 30 times this year all over the state. 

I don't particularly like the x-bow law, but I agree it's not a valid reason for not seeing/shooting deer this year.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

krotchrocket said:


> I've never even seen anyone on WI public land hunting with a crossbow. I've probably been out 30 times this year all over the state.
> 
> I don't particularly like the x-bow law and, but I agree it's not a valid reason for no seeing/shooting deer this year.


Same here, although I haven't been out 30 times. 
I'd guess that the majority of crossbow hunters are the same type of guys who sit in plywood box blinds over bait piles on private ground.


----------



## Dinger9 (Dec 31, 2007)

Any thoughts on the amount of corn that was left standing had an impact on deer sightings? I hunt three areas across the state ( metro unit north of Milwaukee, central wisconsin, and west central wisconsin near Sparta). All three areas had corn up on and around them far longer than in the past ( due to the weather) causing less sightings on my opinion. The deer magically appeared when corn started coming down the second week of gun season. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

I went out yesterday afternoon (got out there at 13:00) sat till dark. At 15:45 ish till about 16:15 ish (before regulation quiting time) I saw 8 deer. They were all out of bow range and followed the waterway instead of the tree line but it was a fun sit none the less! There were 2 bucks and what looked like 6 doe (it could have been yearlings too though). They seem to be prety calm yet after rifle season. Wierd part is I was hearing single high power rifle shots all over around me, but no rifle season or BP season going on at this time in the DeForest area. I thought maybe duck or goose but it never happened in the same area and was only 1 shot at a time.


----------



## swwishooter (May 12, 2014)

Dinger9 said:


> Any thoughts on the amount of corn that was left standing had an impact on deer sightings? I hunt three areas across the state ( metro unit north of Milwaukee, central wisconsin, and west central wisconsin near Sparta). All three areas had corn up on and around them far longer than in the past ( due to the weather) causing less sightings on my opinion. The deer magically appeared when corn started coming down the second week of gun season. Anyone else have a similar experience?


I believe this was the main issue! I had the same problem until the main corn fields started getting cut, and then deer started to show up. I also believe the weather had a big role in it also during the gun season, as weather always affects deer movement and hunters' opinions.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds like a whole lot Cheerio's got peed in this year. cross bows, no deer, hunters walking to far back into the public area, private land box blinds with bait, smelly jean wearing hunters. 

very interesting and entertaining

would it be possible to find private land to hunt?


----------



## jawmarq (Dec 31, 2008)

Shouldernuke! said:


> I am sorry I just do not believe this post at all .all it is another BS post to blame the xbow hunter or gun hunters .Sorry its simply not true..Your being divisive and that you want xbows gone you hate them period. did you se a xbow hunter maybe and I thought you said you adjusted to it .So why were they around you all the time and why would you know what time they go in and out unless your setting in the truck or next to the parking area??Your made up story has more holes in it than swiss cheese.


If i see any during late season, I'll take pictures for you. I have no reason to lie about it. I don't have anything against crossbows, I was merely stating that I had a few hunts ruined by them. Then I adjusted and moved on. Also as I had said each run in was at a different property. 

The second part of my post was not only about xbow hunters. I have had both xbow and vbow hunters walking away from parking areas, within 300 yards of my stand location at those times. I can only assume they are just getting there. 

I'm sorry if my experiences sit badly with you, but I'm just explaining what I have seen firsthand, and voicing my opinion of what I have seen on the lands I hunt. I understand these may not be the same as everywhere in the state, and may have no influence on the areas another person hunts, but I assume it is similar in all of the major metro area public lands.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Dinger9 said:


> Any thoughts on the amount of corn that was left standing had an impact on deer sightings? I hunt three areas across the state ( metro unit north of Milwaukee, central wisconsin, and west central wisconsin near Sparta). All three areas had corn up on and around them far longer than in the past ( due to the weather) causing less sightings on my opinion. The deer magically appeared when corn started coming down the second week of gun season. Anyone else have a similar experience?


 Interestingly, my experience this year was kind of the opposite side of that coin.

We have a nice family-owned creekbottom in Iowa County that has lots of cover (but no mast or browse to speak of). The deer were bedding there and feeding in the neighboring corn right across the fence. TONS of deer trails in and out, and throughout the creekbottom a few weeks before firearms season. Lots of rubs and scrapes, too. 
We were very optimistic for a *great* rifle season.
But the farmer picked the corn and all the deer *vanished *(presumably into the oak ridges half a mile away off either end of the property).
We saw virtually nothing the entire firearms season.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Anybody else think they should put a halt on on the October Youth hunt, October disabled hunt, Southern Farmland Holiday hunt, and the Central Forest and Central Farmland antlerless hunts for 2015? 

Done of them make much sense to me.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

My thoughts are it's about too late to fix our states overall herd. It's been dicked around for too long.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

WhacknstackWI said:


> My thoughts are it's about too late to fix our states overall herd. It's been dicked around for too long.


Agreed. It's been about money and politics for too long.


----------



## droptine2008 (Jul 24, 2009)

I personally think believe that to many idiots think it's awesome to just shoot deer just to say they shot 4,5,6 deer. To many idiots who can't keep there itchy trigger finders in there pocket ( bow and gun.) my cousin and uncle being just a few idiots who shoot 2 each and they sit in the freezer for 3 years till they throw them on the grill for other people. My uncle bought a xbow this year and god for bid you go a year with a new product with out shooting something. Between the 2 they shot 4 bucks, small 8, small 10, small 7, and a 140inch 10. The 7 point was shot "for a lady at work". This is why Wisconsin needs to go back to the old school rules which will never happen. Just for the record the new xbox stuff is stupid. No need for everyone to be able to use them.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Anybody else think they should put a halt on on the October Youth hunt, October disabled hunt, Southern Farmland Holiday hunt, and the Central Forest and Central Farmland antlerless hunts for 2015?
> 
> Done of them make much sense to me.


get rid of all the special hunts. no more youth hunt or 4 day antlerless hunts. go back to one season of gun and one with bow. a buck tag and one doe tag for both gun and bow.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

WhacknstackWI said:


> My thoughts are it's about too late to fix our states overall herd. It's been dicked around for too long.


I don't think so. it's up to us hunters and not the dnr. we need to ease off the trigger and only shoot what we need and not just fill tags because we have them.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

carbon arrow1 said:


> get rid of all the special hunts. no more youth hunt or 4 day antlerless hunts. go back to one season of gun and one with bow. a buck tag and one doe tag for both gun and bow.


I tend to agree.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Anybody else think they should put a halt on on the October Youth hunt, October disabled hunt, Southern Farmland Holiday hunt, and the Central Forest and Central Farmland antlerless hunts for 2015?
> 
> Done of them make much sense to me.


Yeah, I'm waiting for all the other bizarre and PC "special seasons" to come. First-timer hunts, left handed hunts, transgender hunts, born on a Saturday hunts... Anyone with a story seems to get one lately. Frankly, I don't think they have much overall impact on deer harvest but it sure messes up some bow season opportunities and it makes the DNR look more interested in social issues and politics than herd management.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Anybody else think they should put a halt on on the October Youth hunt, October disabled hunt, Southern Farmland Holiday hunt, and the Central Forest and Central Farmland antlerless hunts for 2015?
> 
> Done of them make much sense to me.


Im all for it. Enough is enough, Majority of hunters are complaining that they aren't seeing the deer they use to but most are shooting everything in sight and the DNR still have all the damn seasons to worsen the situation.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

carbon arrow1 said:


> I don't think so. it's up to us hunters and not the dnr. we need to ease off the trigger and only shoot what we need and not just fill tags because we have them.


I can agree with that to some point, but when do we hols the WDNR accountable for what they HAVE NOT done for our deer herd? If they didn't give out so many tags, everyone wouldn't shoot 5 deer a year ya know?


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

GR82DRV said:


> Yeah, I'm waiting for all the other bizarre and PC "special seasons" to come. First-timer hunts, left handed hunts, transgender hunts, born on a Saturday hunts...snip...


 LOL.
Just think- a first time lefthanded transgender who happened to be born on a Saturday could pretty much hunt year 'round! 

(Think of the special new bows that Matthews could design and sell to *them*!
Or check out the new Bowtech Tranny Granny in pink camo-now available in left-handed models! )


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

WhacknstackWI said:


> I can agree with that to some point, but when do we hols the WDNR accountable for what they HAVE NOT done for our deer herd? If they didn't give out so many tags, everyone wouldn't shoot 5 deer a year ya know?


I don't think it's the dnr, it the politicians that fund the dnr. they have a strong hold over them, and if the dnr wants the money for their budgets, they have to do what they're told. it all boils down to politics.


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

fireman127 said:


> Im all for it. Enough is enough, Majority of hunters are complaining that they aren't seeing the deer they use to but most are shooting everything in sight and the DNR still have all the damn seasons to worsen the situation.


You don't have anyone to blame if you kill all of the few deer that you see. Particularly does. My experience is there's 2 types of hunters,

1. Will kill everything that they possibly can. Also usually the first guys to complain about not seeing deer.

2. The hunter that cares more about the health and future of sport and will only take the amount of deer they feel that is healthy for the herd. Regardless of what any agency tells them. 

I feel there is a lack of people in the second group.


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

I am by no means an expert hunter, however over the past four years I have seen a marked decline in deer sightings. Four years ago I sat roughly 80 hours in a treestand and saw probably 30 deer and had one shot opportunity. Three years ago I sat probably 120 hours and saw the same number of deer, again with one shot opportunity. Last year again sat at least 100 hours and saw 10 deer. Again one shot opportunity. This year I would say sixty hours in the stand and saw one deer before gun season and six doe since. What actually has me the most concerned Is the lack of rutting activity during daylight. I haven't seen anything that looked like a rut in two years. Again I am not an expert and do not claim to be. I would say however what I may lack in knowledge I make up for in effort. I hunt hard, and do not over hunt areas. I am not complaining about the lack of deer sightings, I am just making an observation from an average joe hunter


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Do what MN does. No more 2 bucks a year you get one buck a year either with bow or gun. Gun hunters apply for doe tags, archery hunters can shoot either sex but that's all your going to get. Everybody gets one deer a year.


----------



## Chistavocat (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't been to any of these meeting http://dnr.wi.gov/news/releases/article/?id=3436 but I should as should every hunter with concerns for the state of the deer herd. If the only people showing up to give there input either at the meetings or via the online dnr surveys are the ones shooting 2,3.4,or more deer in a season the outcome looks like the population is strong. Everyone has opinions on why the harvest was low ( corn, weather, predators, antlerless hunts, Xbow, holiday hunts......) but the majority of the hunters voices need to be heard not the minority. I have a daughter who is in her third year of hunting and I can't even get her to sit for an antlerless hunt because she says "why do I want to sit in the woods all day to see nothing". We saw 3 deer opening day of gun and nothing after that. I put in a ton of hours in the tree bow hunting and was very disappointed at the numbers I saw. I never did see more than 3 deer in a single day.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

pinwheeled said:


> Do what MN does. No more 2 bucks a year you get one buck a year either with bow or gun. Gun hunters apply for doe tags, archery hunters can shoot either sex but that's all your going to get. Everybody gets one deer a year.


That wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

pinwheeled said:


> Do what MN does. No more 2 bucks a year you get one buck a year either with bow or gun. Gun hunters apply for doe tags, archery hunters can shoot either sex but that's all your going to get. Everybody gets one deer a year.


it's not the buck tags that are the problem. way too many does are being shot.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

wi_drenxl said:


> You don't have anyone to blame if you kill all of the few deer that you see. Particularly does. My experience is there's 2 types of hunters,
> 
> 1. Will kill everything that they possibly can. Also usually the first guys to complain about not seeing deer.
> 
> ...


 There's also a third group, and it's huge:
The ones that kill every deer they can and then tell *everyone else* to stop killing so many deer.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Agreed. It's been about money and politics for too long.


I agree with you to a point. However, an equal amount of blame must be put on the hunters who for years and years would shoot 4,5,6 deer a year because they bought into all the DNR's free doe tags, earn a buck tags, special antlerless seasons etc.


----------



## Chistavocat (Jun 28, 2013)

I apologize as I posted the wrong link. http://dnr.wi.gov/topic/hunt/documents/cdacmeetings.pdf. The dates are either passed or really close for most counties but contact info is provided for county deer advisory council chair.


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

It would also be interesting to see if anything has ever come from hunter input? Stats on how many reply, actions taken, changes made in accordance to the input. According to the survey the dnr already has their plan for the next three years in each county. As I mentioned I stumbled upon the survey via my spam with a few hours to turn it in. I know it's possible the survey was somewhere posted prior to this. But 3 of my hunting partners never saw it until I forwarded it. We've been to some meetings over the years and I don't think anything has ever come from them with regards to hunter input. I don't have a lot of faith in the dnr and I think you are right with regards to politics playing a major role in handcuffing what the dnr itself can do.
Last year my cousin was stopped and checked by a warden and actually was told to leave the woods because he didn't have a license. Remember we used to have a slip that acted as a license in addition to the back tag. My cousin argued politely repeatedly stating the back tag was the lic. The warden actually said until he went an got a duplicate he wasn't allowed back in the woods. So off to fleet farm where the clerk thought he was crazy. She reiterated The back tag is now the license so they called Madison who was shocked that a warden had no idea. So several hours wasted during prime time November. Thus my faith in the dnr isn't the greatest

At the least, I agree some of if not all of these special hunts need to be taken out of the equation. We all know there are many guys who will shoot as many deer as legally possible, with little regard for need or the herd. And those are just the guys keeping it legal. At least make it harder for this to take place. You'll get more youth involved if they actually see deer while out.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Get involved, go to these meetings. Become a part of the council in your county. This is my first year hunting in WI, and I've had a pretty good season, although I have seen less deer than I ever have. I have also hunted a few different states throughout the years and honestly WI hunters have more to say about bag limits than any other state I've been in. Not to sound too cheesy, but you have a voice. Use it.


----------



## GR82DRV (Sep 9, 2013)

Good advice here from someone with outside perspective. (JDM4)

Amazing how civil and thoughtful this overall conversation is. All the more reason Wisconsin hunters can shape their own destiny.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

JDM4 said:


> Get involved, go to these meetings. Become a part of the council in your county. This is my first year hunting in WI, and I've had a pretty good season, although I have seen less deer than I ever have. I have also hunted a few different states throughout the years and honestly WI hunters have more to say about bag limits than any other state I've been in. Not to sound too cheesy, but you have a voice. Use it.


Not really, the meetings are a feel good gesture. The outcome is already determined, yes I've been. You should see/feel the disdain the DNR and some of the other groups at these meetings has for the hunter.


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

wi_drenxl said:


> You don't have anyone to blame if you kill all of the few deer that you see. Particularly does. My experience is there's 2 types of hunters,
> 
> 1. Will kill everything that they possibly can. Also usually the first guys to complain about not seeing deer.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.. Its like they have to shoot everything that they see and if they don't they will starve to death. If we don,t do something soon ourselves to start out with its only going to get worse. But sooner or later we will need the DNR to do something to get the rest of the hunters on board.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I was hunting this weekend Buffalo County. I saw several deer. With the warm weather you could tell that food was not a big priority to them. On Saturday I saw more rut activity then I did in November. My 1/4 acre radish plot had been destroyed by the deer when the cold and snow was around.


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

rutnstrut said:


> Not really, the meetings are a feel good gesture. The outcome is already determined, yes I've been. You should see/feel the disdain the DNR and some of the other groups at these meetings has for the hunter.


That is one of the problems. If more went we would have a lot more say. Take a look at the number of people go to the spring meetings (72 counties and lets say 150 people attend on average, higher then it is) That is 10800 people using there voice/who care. They sold almost 600000 tags this year so 1.8% of the hunters cared enough to voice there concern. The rest just don't care enough. Also remember the spring meetings are not just for hunting. If you increase the numbers going to the meetings it is going to get there attention. Now with saying that I am also in the same boat as rutnetrut, I stopped going, so I am part of the issue, but I don't have the problems others have of not seeing deer. I didn't shoot everything when they were handing out tags, I knew that wasn't a good thing, but I did shoot does when I felt the population was getting high. That's it getting off my soap box.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone hunt Trempealeau Co. (Galesville area)? I just received permission on 60 acres, headed up this weekend to check it out. How's the hunting been in that area this year? I know it's late in the season but I bought my HBS for a reason.


----------



## krotchrocket (Dec 5, 2012)

JDM4 said:


> Anyone hunt Trempealeau Co. (Galesville area)? I just received permission on 60 acres, headed up this weekend to check it out. How's the hunting been in that area this year? I know it's late in the season but I bought my HBS for a reason.


I'd hunt in someone's front yard if they gave me permission in Trempealeau County.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

I hunt up in galesville a bit, lived there for 20yrs. Quite a few deer as well


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

For those guys and gals who are still hunting , are you seeing any buck activity?


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Haven't been out but seen good buck activity on camera daytime and night. Alot of different ones fighting in the last couple weeks.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Deer were feeding and moving tonight.
Saw about twenty on the way home; at least four were bucks. 
Two of them were pretty decent.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Ya saw more deer tonight then I have in 3 weeks. Of course I was driving home from work.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Buckneer (Apr 22, 2005)

Been awhile since Ive been online here. October 8th


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Merry early Christmas fellow Wisconsinites!!! Let us not forget what Christmas is actually about. I wish you all a safe and happy holiday week from central WI!


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

who's planning on going out for holiday hunt? Decided after gun season that I was done and put all the gear away. Now I'm kind of itching to be out and about....


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

After the presents and the cheer is gone, going to head out and try to fill this archery tag and put some meat in the freezer


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

zze86 said:


> who's planning on going out for holiday hunt? Decided after gun season that I was done and put all the gear away. Now I'm kind of itching to be out and about....


I got clearance to sneak away Friday morning. I'm taking my nephew (13), who just got his hunter safety. Pretty excited about possibly sitting next to him for his first deer kill. I've sat next my boys for their first deer and its pretty awesome.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

zze86 said:


> who's planning on going out for holiday hunt? Decided after gun season that I was done and put all the gear away. Now I'm kind of itching to be out and about....


I am. the ice isn't safe to go fishing and I gotta do something.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Buckneer said:


> Been awhile since Ive been online here. October 8th
> View attachment 2115202


nice smile. LOL


----------



## wi_drenxl (Nov 16, 2008)

Was out in Fond du Lac county tonight. I saw 7 doe/yearlings, which is really surprising considering trail camera pics have slowed to almost nothing and the few I've been getting are mostly small bucks.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Buckneer said:


> Been awhile since Ive been online here. October 8th
> View attachment 2115202


Nice buck. What part of the state?


----------



## Kenobowman (Jul 22, 2013)

I bow hunt near Blair on public/fc. Awesome county with big deer. Trying to find a lease myself. Still need to hunt hard to get those big boys.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

Now that bow season has come to an end. What are people's favorite/successful way to hunt coyotes? Thinking about giving it a whirl this winter


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

blaze165 said:


> Now that bow season has come to an end. What are people's favorite/successful way to hunt coyotes? Thinking about giving it a whirl this winter


I run hounds with a group of guys. It gets pretty interesting at times but it's a good time. Last winter we got 37 (I think) mainly on weekends. They got their first 2 sunday in the fresh snow.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

blaze165 said:


> Now that bow season has come to an end. What are people's favorite/successful way to hunt coyotes? Thinking about giving it a whirl this winter


It really depends if you have an area to hunt you know has coyotes there or not...

If you know there are yotes in the area by seeing them on camera or seeing them in the field, then I would setup a point with good visibility of around 300 yards if possible and start calling...
try to setup down wind of where you think they will come from, if you are solo keep your head on a swivel and watch for the sneak around..they love to circle downwind of the sound of the calling. If you are hunting with a buddy, I would try to keep a shotgunner closer to the calling/decoys/mojo etc for the close shots and the guy with the rifle further back and to the side of the caller.

If you dont know if there are yotes in the area, then head to some ridges and use a locator call to see if you get any responses in a certain area. Ridge tops work well for covering larger area's to allow the sound to carry further.


----------



## blaze165 (Nov 29, 2011)

deadeye762 said:


> It really depends if you have an area to hunt you know has coyotes there or not...
> 
> If you know there are yotes in the area by seeing them on camera or seeing them in the field, then I would setup a point with good visibility of around 300 yards if possible and start calling...
> try to setup down wind of where you think they will come from, if you are solo keep your head on a swivel and watch for the sneak around..they love to circle downwind of the sound of the calling. If you are hunting with a buddy, I would try to keep a shotgunner closer to the calling/decoys/mojo etc for the close shots and the guy with the rifle further back and to the side of the caller.
> ...


I've had tons of pictures and seen a few in the field while bowhunting. Just no shots. Any preferences on calls and decoys?


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

I honestly dont have any preference on decoys, I think the mojo critter thing works great, however just like when hunting turkeys, you dont have to have a decoy to call them in.

For calls, I like to use the mouth calls...not that the electronic calls dont work well and are fool proof, I just like mastering the calling. 

Just like turkeys,deer, ducks and geese I enjoy using my own air to make the sounds. Nothing more gratifying than working in an animal or bird knowing you fooled them with your own calling!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anybody finding any sheds yet?


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

lakertown24 said:


> Anybody finding any sheds yet?


Bucks here are still holding.


----------



## jake pfeffer (Jul 20, 2010)

droptine2008 said:


> I personally think believe that to many idiots think it's awesome to just shoot deer just to say they shot 4,5,6 deer. To many idiots who can't keep there itchy trigger finders in there pocket ( bow and gun.) my cousin and uncle being just a few idiots who shoot 2 each and they sit in the freezer for 3 years till they throw them on the grill for other people. My uncle bought a xbow this year and god for bid you go a year with a new product with out shooting something. Between the 2 they shot 4 bucks, small 8, small 10, small 7, and a 140inch 10. The 7 point was shot "for a lady at work". This is why Wisconsin needs to go back to the old school rules which will never happen. Just for the record the new xbox stuff is stupid. No need for everyone to be able to use them.



This!!!!!!!


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

Found my first shed today. No picks, to big for this space (4" spike)


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

joesandi said:


> Found my first shed today. No picks, to big for this space (4" spike)


lol...how do you even find that? I've almost walked over decent sized 8 point racks....let alone a spike


----------



## joesandi (Jun 5, 2006)

eclark53520 said:


> lol...how do you even find that? I've almost walked over decent sized 8 point racks....let alone a spike


I hate to say it, but I find 3-5 antlers like that a year. My land seems to be a haven for young deer. I give them to a friend and he makes pens out of them.


----------



## Tip 1 Over (Jun 15, 2011)

Alot of half racks are showing up in my area I have still been hunting everyday and seeing lots of bucks but anything worth while has shed at least one side.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Most of the deer in Crawford are still holding. Running a lot of cams for work and I haven't seen one buck that has dropped antlers yet.


----------



## Dylbilly (Dec 8, 2013)

Try, anyone else finding sheds yet?


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

JDM4 said:


> Most of the deer in Crawford are still holding. Running a lot of cams for work and I haven't seen one buck that has dropped antlers yet.


Don't work for the USDA do you? What you taking pics of for work, kinda job I want. We have cams on our land watching the piggies in Crawford.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

You still have pigs there? We got a picture last yr of a piglet but nothing else! Just a little fella!


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

We still have'em but not as bad as a couple of years ago. The wolves are taking care of them IMO, yes I did say wolves. USDA has pics of a huge boar living on either ours or neighbors land. Supposedly 400 pounder, which they got on that size a few years ago.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hopefully you'll be pig free very soon. He's a large boar that's for sure, but I'm hoping that very soon he'll be a big dead boar. If you hear of any free ranging pigs anywhere within the state I would love to hear about it.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW..small world! Our land is one you're running cams on. Any good pics of nice bucks hanging around? I pulled my cams after gun season. Them pigs sure love to run that south facing bluff and run between there and the abandoned orchard. Send my Dad some pics if you get a chance:cheers:


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

It definitely is a small world. I usually send any pics that I think the landowners would like to see. I'm staying out there most of the week this week so hopefully I'll have good news for all the landowners in the area.


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

There are a few nice bucks that made it through the year in that area. And a couple nice ones that showed up late in the year, I think you all are looking good for bucks next deer season.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

most of the bucks are half racks or baldies now, went out today with my son for a couple hours but didn't find any. Gonna try a good bedding area on Tuesday is possible.
(lacrosse cty)


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

Just checked cams and the big boys are still holding. Had a couple 1.5s with one side.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Bucks were still sparring and chasing fawns last week. Some sparring was pretty nasty fights were going on for 30 minutes plus. I missed it but my wifes uncle saw it, But one of the bigger bucks hounded a doe fawn for awhile then took her up into a thicket. About 50% are still caring antlers.


----------



## WisBuckHunter94 (Feb 20, 2010)

Small ones still holding in waupaca county. Went to our private property to take down our hang on stands so straps don't rot out over time and check cameras. Crawled up in one setup that is on the southeas edge of bedding and 30 yards away layed a dead buck. Have pics of him all summer and fall, what looks like a 2.5 year old, 9 pointer around 120 inches. Would have be a stud in 2 or 3 years. Upon further examination found a nice hole in the paunch from what was obviously a rifle or shotgun slug... Man do I just love gun season. Never fails to leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

WisBuckHunter94 said:


> Small ones still holding in waupaca county. Went to our private property to take down our hang on stands so straps don't rot out over time and check cameras. Crawled up in one setup that is on the southeas edge of bedding and 30 yards away layed a dead buck. Have pics of him all summer and fall, what looks like a 2.5 year old, 9 pointer around 120 inches. Would have be a stud in 2 or 3 years. Upon further examination found a nice hole in the paunch from what was obviously a rifle or shotgun slug... Man do I just love gun season. Never fails to leave a bad taste in my mouth.


That Sucks!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

went for 2 hours on Friday found a match set on my buddies land went to my lease 2 miles away walked for 4 hours came across countless beds and good trails but not one shed 
Lacrosse cty


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Buckem said:


> We still have'em but not as bad as a couple of years ago. The wolves are taking care of them IMO, yes I did say wolves. USDA has pics of a huge boar living on either ours or neighbors land. Supposedly 400 pounder, which they got on that size a few years ago.


Were are you at in Crawford ? I grew up there and my families farms are ten minutes from where the outbreak of the pigs started. Next to Petersburg I haven't heard about any pigs in the last few years. I know one of the biggest pigs shot in the area was shot on my dads buddies farm. He had a lot of them years ago . But like I said haven't heard to much about them. I know there was two wolves shot by Stueben but I don't think there as nearly as many down here as some people claim.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Buckem said:


> We still have'em but not as bad as a couple of years ago. The wolves are taking care of them IMO, yes I did say wolves. USDA has pics of a huge boar living on either ours or neighbors land. Supposedly 400 pounder, which they got on that size a few years ago.


Were are you at in Crawford ? I grew up there and my families farms are ten minutes from where the outbreak of the pigs started. Next to Petersburg I haven't heard about any pigs in the last few years. I know one of the biggest pigs shot in the area was shot on my dads buddies farm. He had a lot of them years ago . But like I said haven't heard to much about them. I know there was two wolves shot by Stueben but I don't think there as nearly as many down here as some people claim.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

bump, wisconisn shed hunters what are you finding? Deep snow here yet


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

I plan on going out next weekend, if possible. Anyone finding any?


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

Had a nice mid 130s last Saturday still holding, by Wednesday he dropped a side.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Still holding by me.
View attachment 2173223
View attachment 2173225


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

So I hit my first deer with the work truck today. I saw 5 of them headed towards the road so got myself slowed down and sure enough, across the road right in front on me. The first 4 got by clean, the 5th one (a yearling doe) hesitated at the last second and her butt got a little love tap. It was rather funny since I was only going about 5mph and hit her so hard she didn't even fall over! The look on her face when she looked back was hilarious. It was a look of terror at first, then it turned into one of those looks you get from the wife when you screw something up. The only evidence of the collision was where her rear wiped the road salt off the bumper. All in all I was lucky there were no injuries or damage. But boy was it funny.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

lee31 said:


> Were are you at in Crawford ? I grew up there and my families farms are ten minutes from where the outbreak of the pigs started. Next to Petersburg I haven't heard about any pigs in the last few years. I know one of the biggest pigs shot in the area was shot on my dads buddies farm. He had a lot of them years ago . But like I said haven't heard to much about them. I know there was two wolves shot by Stueben but I don't think there as nearly as many down here as some people claim.


Just east of Petersburg on the ridge. Wolf tracks spotted this past weekend from a guy coyote hunting on one of our farms. That pig you speak of wasn't one of those Russian boars was it? A buddy of mine from high school shot one about 7-8 years ago and made all kinds of news.


----------



## PY Bucks (Feb 14, 2006)

148p&y said:


> Had a nice mid 130s last Saturday still holding, by Wednesday he dropped a side.


Ya. The bucks here are about 50/50.


----------



## deadeye762 (Jun 2, 2011)

Im located on the green bay line of the state, I only see 1 buck left with a rack and its a little 4 pointer. All of the big boys dropped about a month ago.

I was able to go shed hunting about a month ago and found half of an 8 pointer....Waiting for a decent temp/weather to head back out.


----------

